# Sirius Lifetimers Beware



## DLPNut

Back when Sirius and Xm were separate companies Mel K. pulled everything he could to merge the companies. As part of their proposed business model Mel made it known that all lifetime Subs would be honoured. Now comes SiriusXM Lynx platforme 2.0 which is nothing more than electronics with better compression technology moving into the XM Sat. platform. With this in mind Mel has magically created 3 platforms. Sirius, XM and SiriusXM. As Xm didn't sell any Lifetime Subs they are allowed to move into SiriusXM 2.0 because they pay monthly, yearly etc. Sirius Lifetime Subscribers are not allowed to move their subscription to this magical new format. We all know that no new radios are being created for Sirius and are even becoming hard to find. It is obvious that Mel is trying to crush all the Lifetime subs. People who took a chance on Sirius not knowing if they would live or die in three months. Mel was happy take our $500+ dollars and even another $100+ for the best of XM. But now you are not regarded as a member of SirusXM as you are not allowed to move forward with the company as they progress. I have news for you Mel. I am a member of SiriusXM and have been since you merged the company. Treat me right and allow the people who laid out their hard earned cash to move to the new radio platform. Do the right thing.


----------



## hitchfan

Agree 100%.


When I made an early bet on "Sirius Everything" to infuse Mel's company with cash to go out and make his plays in the marketplace with a stronger hand, I was told I would get Sirius "everything", including whatever channels were added down the road. And, oh, the future for more and better channels was painted by Mel and his marketing staff.


Then, mysteriously, the merger that was going to add those XM channels to the big winners over at Sirius became...two separate companies. Sirius and something called "SiriusXM". Then, guess what, my lifetime subscription to Sirius Everything no longer applied to this new, not merged, company known as "SiriusXM".


I am already pissed that my lifetime subscription to "Sirius Everything" no longer includes iPhone/iPod and other mobile listening device connection to the service without my PAYING another $2.99 per month. I was told I would never have to make another monthly payment again if I purchased "Sirius Everything" when Mel needed my lifetime subscription money reallllll bad back at the beginning.


I remember when Howard Stern was so upset that his fine employer's precious Sirius and XM merger process was taking so long because some government participants were doing what they could to make sure consumers wouldn't get ripped off by Mel in this deal. Well, Howard is singing a different tune now that he has learned that Mel's clever "merger-two separate companies" shell game switcheroo has lifted 100s of million$ from his expected pay.


Well, Mel did a number on all of us lifetimer subscribers, too. And, unfortunately, there is nothing in Mel's past behavior that suggests he will do the right thing by us in the future.


----------



## DLPNut

Maybe it's time to pressure local political members to force the FCC ect. to ensure Mel follows his merger to the letter or force the recinding of the merger.


----------



## Mickstix

Yea, Howie's no dummie.. He knew what was going on when the merger was delayed and not a once spoke a peep about customers such as "lifers" getting screwed in the process.. Only problem was, he didnt think outside the box and realize he was gonna get the shaft as well!! lol..

On the bright side, if he does end up winning his litigation against SiriusXM, it might just pave the way for a class action suit with lifetime subscribers who got screwed? Not sure what the fine print said when they signed up, but ya never know.. Can hope anyway!!


----------



## mantar

I will be on board for any class action lawsuit too. I have had a lifetime one for more than 4 and half years. If I find out in 3 years or so, there are not enough new car models with inbuilt Sirius options, I will be pissed. The CS rep told me that they would not move Sirius LIfetimers to XM and will just give us some cheap portable radio to transfer to.


----------



## tighr

I have a lifetime on a OEM car radio, which I understood at the time couldn't be transferred. So I guess I'm not really in the same boat as the rest of you, since I'm stuck with the radio I've got. I don't really have a leg to stand on.


However, I'd be really pissed if suddenly they stopped sending content to my radio.


The terrible thing is that since they've already got our money, we're not really threatening to them. What are we going to do if they don't transfer us? Refuse to buy subscriptions on their new service? They weren't going to get more money out of us anyway.


----------



## mantar

Yeah, but we could mess it up with our friends in terms of potential new customers for them. Is it worth it for them? A good portion of us will be gunshy to commit to any satellite radio again with new money regardless. So they might as well keep us happy giving them good PR


----------



## Seanraff

I don't know, I must be lucky.

I got a lifetime subscription back in 2003 on an Audiovox SIR1.

I will not work in a vehicle anymore because the display goes blank when it gets cold.

It has been hooked to my home stereo for over three years and still works fine.

I know other people who's SIR1s have been bricked and no longer work.

I must be living right or something...


----------



## rc05

If the radio is broken, you should be able to transfer a lifetime sub even if it's a car sub if you call and tell them that it's broken


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rc05* /forum/post/21567843
> 
> 
> If the radio is broken, you should be able to transfer a lifetime sub even if it's a car sub if you call and tell them that it's broken



It's hit or miss. The terms and conditions clearly state that you cannot transfer OEM lifetime subscriptions, but if you complain loudly enough to the right rep, they may be able to transfer it for you.


----------



## Randy_Sh

Hmmm...I'm curious where this plays out. I signed up for the Sirius Lifetime sub when I got my Sportster 5 for Christmas about 4 years ago. At the time, went with Sirius over XM due to NFL Football.


I added the "XM" lifretime package so I could listen to NHL Hockey and some of the other XM only channels.


Still have internet access which my wife uses more than me.


Happy with the service, listen everyday, can't complain right now, but when the time comes for a "new" SiriusXM radio, I hope that I am not left out in the cold.


R.


----------



## Evangelo2

I know my lifetime sub said I can transfer it to different Sirius receivers 3 times for a 70$ fee per transfer. I did this once when I switched cars already (and at that time I added the best of XM lifetime as well to my current lifetime).

-Evangelo2


----------



## jamieva

How a company that operates like this year after year and stays in business is beyond me.


----------



## Haydar

I just got off the phone with Sirius to transfer my lifetime Subscription to my new car. I got my car in 2010 factory installed. When I called them the first time, they told me that it was not transferable and the Internet Radio was included. Then I called them a few weeks later and they offered me up to 3 transfers. When I called them today, they told me first it would be $75 transfer fee, THEN, they told me that I can't transfer to a OEM radio. WHY WOULD I BUY A LIFETIME SUSCRIPTION FOR MY CAR WHEN I CAN"T TRANSFER IT TO ANOTHER CAR? I got scammed, so I told them to retrieve all the recordings because I know they never disclosed that. I am so pissed right now that these pieces of **** can get away with it. They have 10 days and I know they're not going to honor it, I just have a feeling. I'm not letting this go!


----------



## tighr

I'm confused. When you called them the first time, they clearly told you that OEM radios are non-transferrable. So you called them again, got incorrect information, and decided to then purchase the lifetime? What are they "getting away with"?


Lifetime is clearly non-transferable for OEM radios. You may be able to get them to do it for you if you beg, but getting pissed off isn't the solution.


----------



## Brad Bishop

I thought that they stopped selling Lifetime Subscriptions at the end of 2011.


I chatted with an Sirius XM representative and she told me: no more lifetimes.


----------



## Lotus52623




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Bishop* /forum/post/21873259
> 
> 
> I thought that they stopped selling Lifetime Subscriptions at the end of 2011.
> 
> 
> I chatted with an Sirius XM representative and she told me: no more lifetimes.




Correct, with the new price change as of Jan 1 2012, there are not more Lifetime plans. only monthly, quarterly, yearly, 2 year and 3 year.


OEM Radio Lifetime plans were disclosed they can not transfer Lifetime plans, Aftermarket radios can have 3 transfers per radio , $ 75 a Transfer


People think lots of things change after a merger, but really nothing has changed, for the 1st year after a merger, you are still calling the same callcenters who handled your account the 5 years or more before, then after 1 year the callcenters finally have the ability to look at both bills / accounts at the same time, meaning a Sirius rep could not look at xm bills and vise versa, so finally they are both visible to universal agents now and can work on both a sirius radio or a xm radio, that does not mean, they are on the same billing/technical platform and can be combines. Even now years after the merger, the only thing change is that they are financially 1 company on paper. The prices are the same for either xm select, or sirius select, or premier plan, or Internet radio.


Old Lifetime subscribers still have the ability to listen online for free but if they want the service also on their smartphones, androids, blackberry or iphone, ipad, ipod they have to pay the $ 3.50 a months or $ 38.50 a year plus fees.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotus52623* /forum/post/22045425
> 
> 
> People think lots of things change after a merger, but really nothing has changed...



Tell that to my ears.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotus52623* /forum/post/22045425
> 
> 
> People think lots of things change after a merger, but really nothing has changed...



Except that those of us who made the lifetime subscription bet and ponied up the money advance in order to FUND that merger in the first place were told we were buying "Sirius Everything" for life, including all the new acquired channels, any new channels added later, and the ability to listen to "everything" on whatever device we damn well want to listen to it on.


Clearly, when none of the above is included in the "Sirius Everything" bet we made in good faith, the result is something very, very different from what we were told we were buying.


If Sirius had gone belly up two weeks after we ponied up the upfront Lifetime Subscription money, would they have pro-rated what we paid as though we'd been paying monthly and refunded the difference on the grounds that they didn't need our money for a merger that didn't happen after all? Of course not. Yet that would actually have been more in keeping with the spirit of an early "Sirius Everything" pre-merger purchase than what they did to us instead. What they did to us instead is an even more preposterous scam.


This was pitched as a merger but after they used our lifetime subscription money to effect the merger it was re-cast as "two separate companies" for no other reason but to screw lifetime subscribers out of their "Sirius Everything" purchase and deny Howard Stern a couple of hundred million bucks in bonuses.


----------



## amazonracer

The merger is a joke. They are separate companies.


----------



## tighr

It's still a joke, if I can't hear XM channels that are advertised on my Sirius channels on my Sirius Lifetime subscription. There is no merger, just one big company that owns two little companies.


----------



## Brad Bishop

I'm now wondering if it was the contract with the talent that kept this all separate.


For example: Let's say Oprah got paid from the lifetime subscription for XM and Stern was paid for the lifetime subscription from Sirius so you run into issues like:


Oprah never agreed to be on Sirius (it's her content and would want more money for having a wider audience).


Stern never agreed to be on XM (same reason).


A lifetimer who paid for Sirius has their money allocated for the Sirius talent and if they were to swap over then in the example above, Stern would be being paid for theoretcially someone listening to Oprah so Oprah feels cheated.


Now, where the talent lies isn't the issue (I know Stern is on Sirius - Not sure about Oprah and didn't want to bother to sort it out).


I just wonder if that is why they push back on lifetime accounts swapping over or on someone having to have two accounts if one car is on Sirius and the other is on XM. Maybe they're waiting for the talent contracts to come to an end in order to sort out the rest.


----------



## auburnfan23

I hate the way they set it up when they merged. They took the easy way out.


----------



## Oscar54

Face it guys we are screwed.


It is obvious that Sirius XM has no desire to put Sirius OEM Radio into new cars to avoid transfer of life time subscribers. I'm buying a new car with XM and called and got the same BS I got 2 years ago when my wife got a new car with XM and they told me they were working on merging the "lifetime" accounts so they could be transferred to XM receiver.


So it is obvious it is never going to happen. I mean if they can't merge accounts in 2 years the merger of the companies would have take 2 millennia.


So we are screwed and are reduced to being pissed off for buying something that we new in our hearts was too good to be true.


We all know that the subscription is really about content not receivers. The receiver issue may matter on a platform type level since I understand that Sirius and XM when separate companies used different technologies which required incompatible receivers. But since the merger it is just used to deny our right to lifetime content.


The content is the same on Sirius and XM, why would it not be, so really the hardware it irrelevant to the merged company.


So this is really just a bad faith effort to liquidate the lifetime subscriptions now that the monopoly is complete. This is the point of mergers anyway. They are never to benefit the consumer only to improve profits, not reduce prices, or increase benefits to consumers.


The only thing we can do is *****, *****, ***** to the FCC, FTC, and your Congressman and Senator. Unless someone out there is a lifetime subscriber and a lawyer and wants to go class action. If so I'm in.


Peace.


----------



## Kenduro

@ DLPnut, from your original thread starter:

"I have news for you Mel. I am a member of SiriusXM and have been since you merged the company. Treat me right and allow the people who laid out their hard earned cash to move to the new radio platform."


I dont' see where you are teaching him a lesson here. The rest of your post seems logical and makes sense, but the last thing you should have done was go ahead and buy into SiriusXM, even after already being a lifer in the old game. Seems like you played right into his hand. If anything, we should avoid the new game like the plague.


----------



## Kenduro

@ Oscar 54 ditto on your statement

"The only thing we can do is *****, *****, ***** to the FCC, FTC, and your Congressman and Senator. Unless someone out there is a lifetime subscriber and a lawyer and wants to go class action. If so I'm in."


less time online on this chat, and more time filling in the FCC, so dig up those old "contracts" known as "service agreements" and lay it out for them. honestly, it would be fine with me if we had to choose one or the other, as long as it were truly 2 seperate companies, as competition benefits the consumer. The problem is now we all have to help Sirius pay for their over zealous and blunderous mistake of promising the universe to Sterns, who I wouldn't listen to anyway - the hippocrit. Since I dont have two services to compare them, I dont know if the XM lineup is getting slimmer all the time, and how many channels are available on both. It seems they could offer the majority of them on both platforms. I would also never buy a car with either one preinstalled, its the old Microsoft trick, but worse. The company probably underwrites provisioning those recievers because they know most people wont drive around with neat new equipment they can't use. Viola!!! more new customers! Viola!!! more repeat customers! And how did they define the term "Lifetime" in the contract? Users lifetime? Lifetime of Satelite content provider? Sounds like somewhere along the line they decided it should be "lifetime of the reciever". What a crock, let them go to hell with Howard.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenduro*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware#post_22421117
> 
> 
> I would also never buy a car with either one preinstalled, its the old Microsoft trick, but worse. The company probably underwrites provisioning those recievers because they know most people wont drive around with neat new equipment they can't use. Viola!!! more new customers! Viola!!! more repeat customers!


Whoa, dial back on the propaganda.


There is nothing requiring you to sign up for/use equipment in your new car just because it was installed. My car came with a six CD changer, which I have never used in the three years I've been driving it. I'm not buying into the RIAA and their brand of consumer-hate by purchasing compact disks from them! The villains!!! And yes, the company probably does underwrite the receivers, because they WANT people to sign up. Nothing villainous or illegal about doing that... it's called a loss-leader, and its the same thing lots of companies do. Ever bought one of those Gillete Mach 3 or Shick Quattro razors? They give you the razor and force you to buy the blades. Same deal. Except... no one's holding the razor up to your throat and forcing you to shave.


----------



## CRGINC

I have been a Sirius customer years before the merger. I signed up for a lifetime membership a few months after my initial purchase. I use the service in my home that is located in the hills that totally block any useable signals from LA and even the few local channels that are in town have so much multipath distortion as to make them unusable. I made my purchase thinking I was going to get CD quality but found out that is far from that. It is true there is no static or multipath but the low bit rate/compression prevents me from listening to it as entertainment as my collection of multichannel CD, SACD and Audio DVDs. I only use a few of the stations for background music when I read or relax in my home theater. I suspect at some point SiriusXM might consider shutting down the Sirius satellites. If that happened I might have a legitimate complaint. For now I use it less than an hour a week if that but I am glad to have something to listen to. I don't even get AM radio except for KFI (clear channel high power station) and then it fades in and out at night. Internet radio is something I might look into. It wasn't that common years ago when I puchased my Sirius tuner.


----------



## JoeBlow74

WOW! I read most of your stories and I have to say WOW! Many years ago when this technology became mainstream I almost...almost jumped on the bandwagon and signed up. Then one day I heard about the merger and I backed down. I knew from past history of mergers from other tech companies and such, most companies go under in a few years. Then, I found internet radio and all was good in the kingdom. I am sorry for all you for the money you spent only to get scammed. I did have an excellent experience with Sirius when I rented a car and drove to the Grand Canyon. We drove all over Arizona and never lost signal. We had a good time.


----------



## grupsaar

Hello all,


I'm a longtime Sirius Sub, and just wanted to share some info with you guys having issues with lifetimed aftermarket radios.

SXM has actually cooperated and allowed a transfer of Sirius Lifetimed radios to the new SXM platform, on both the Lynx and Edge radios. You may need to follow a different chain of people to call to get this, but it is absolutely possible. The only downside is they axe your free 32k interenet stream, but they have also offered discounts and free 6 months of internet premium to lifetimers transferring over. This is not the best solution for those promised to always have a free stream, but considering that its better than nothing, and the fact that SiriusXMs online service is much better now (ondemand and downloads) it is good they offer this free or discounted for older subs.


----------



## tighr

What about those of us on lifetime OEM radios?


----------



## JenniferTx2

I'm finally feeling everyone's pain here. Little did I know in 2007 when I paid for a "lifetime" subscription that it was the LIFETIME of the radio installed in my car -- a radio that was already 5 years old. I'm beyond frustrated right now, and am in the process of attempting to get a copy of some kind of contract or disclosure. I wasn't told by the representative that it was a lifetime for that aftermarket radio when I purchased it. I have an attorney willing to start a class action lawsuit if I can get the contract. I'm cheap and there's no way I was told that my money in 2007 went to the "lifetime" of that radio. I DEFINITELY would not have purchased the lifetime subscription on a 5 year old radio!!! I'm beyond furious tonight! These people cannot get away with this. I've seen more ridiculous class action lawsuits. Surely there's something we can do, even if this is taken to another attorney. If my friend won't take up this case after she reads the contract (if one exists), then I will look through my e-mails and find the attorneys who sued Blockbuster and contact them. This is definitely deceptive business practices!!!!


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JenniferTx2*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/30#post_22479153
> 
> 
> I wasn't told by the representative that it was a lifetime for that aftermarket radio when I purchased it.


If your 5-year-old )(at that time) radio is an aftermarket radio, then you are able to transfer the lifetime. Lifetime is only unable to be transferred from an OEM radio.


And if you bought your lifetime in 2007, then you've gotten a pretty good deal, even if Sirius disappears off the face of the Earth tomorrow.


I don't think this is something that I'd be upset enough to sign up for a class action lawsuit over. Sure, I'd like to be considered by the company if and when they move on to another platform, but I got what I paid for.


FYI: When I signed up for my lifetime radio in 2009, they had already axed the free 32k stream for Lifetimers. So I've never had Sirius internet radio. Still, $400 is a pretty good deal, especially since it was a one-time fee and I've slept since then.


----------



## msujdog

I purchased a lifetime sub with my Sirius Stiletto 5 years ago. When one broke, I managed to transfer the subscrption over to another Stietto with a charge.


But now, that Stietto is old and banged up, and I prefer to listen to music around the house using my iPhone. Before, there were numerous apps that allowed you to listen to the 32k stream free, since the Sirius/XM app only served the premium 128k customers. I used PocketTunes for a long time, which was great, because you could record incoming streams. But Sirius changed something, and that app no longer worked. I switched over to MusicDock, which worked for about two years, but went dead two weeks ago. Again, Sirius changed something. I wonder if this is the new platform you guys were talking about.


Either way, I think it's really silly that I can listen over a computer but not over my iPod touch at home. I listen to Stern a lot, and I don't want that blaring over my loudspeakers when the kids are around.


I would love to find a way to broadcast a Sirius stream from my computer to my cellphone, something like a Shoutcast. Does anyone know of an app like that?


I feel all of your pain in this thread. It sucks to have something promised by a company, only to watch them make it harder and harder to enjoy that product over time. Radios break. If they aren't going to produce any more radios, the least they can do is at least let us stream our lifetimes to smart phones.


----------



## seank

On a Mac there is a good app (so I am told) called Nicecast that allows you to create your own private streaming radio station. It is from company called Rogue Ameoba. You may also need their Audio Hijack Pro app to record the stream.


-Sean


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seank*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/30#post_22512153
> 
> 
> On a Mac there is a good app (so I am told) called Nicecast that allows you to create your own private streaming radio station. It is from company called Rogue Ameoba. You may also need their Audio Hijack Pro app to record the stream.
> 
> -Sean



I almost posted this but kind of assumed he had Windows.


I have Macs and have set this up before. PocketTunes or TunedIn or any of the other streaming apps for your phone should work.


----------



## yrly

To correct a misconception, XM did indeed sell lifetime subscriptions but you have to go way way back in radio technology to find one. Way back when they first came out you could get a lifetime subscriptions. On a couple of rare occasions they ran promos to get lifetime subscriptions. Models would be some obscure in car units that go with in dash radios, the original SkyFy, some SkyFy 2s, stuff of that era. I'm not talking the retailer demo units that have the incomplete channel lineup either. I have here in front of me an original SkyFy that has gone nearly 4 years, purchased second hand, that receives the complete current XM channel lineup and did some research in regards to this. I don't know what terms XM offered to these subscribers at the time though in terms of tranfers on these radios.


----------



## Kenduro

Over the last couple years I have picked up a few XM and Sirius recievers and related equip at yard sales etc. in hopes of one day getting the service, after researching the options and waiting for the dust from the takeover to settle. Now it seems it might not be worth the effort, although the last Sirius unit I picked up still seems to have service, even though it sat inmy garage for months before I decided to check it out. then I started reading this thread and was surprised that the fidelity on the satellite transmissions was so low. Does anyone know how to find out whether the box I bought has a lifetime subscription paid for? Its a nifty little unit that came with a small starmate boombox and came in a Nascar labeled box.


----------



## yrly

I wouldn't risk calling them. If it was someone elses radio you can't transfer it anyway, even if they paid for lifetime on it unless you're the original owner. In other words pointless.


If its a retailer demo (I remember Circuit City selling them off when they were closing even though they weren't really supposed to), they'll deactivate it unless you're a retailer, and since all those models would be non current by now they'll probably deactivate it.


XM is pretty forward about deactivating them even if it wasn't used in months it would usually deactivate within 15 minutes if it didn't have a subscription.


Sirius used to be more lax about it, don't know since the merger, though I'm sure they sent some mass kill signals down at time. My mom's paid subscription in her car died almost instantly after the time frame ran out.


My advice if its running and working use it. Considering the numbers of radios out there I don't expect them to stop offering service on old radios any time in the near future. All they're interested in is the paid subscriber. All you're going to lose out on is features.


Some of the old radios have powerful FM transmitters which is a plus because you can broadcast the signal from one radio through the house and pick it up with other regular radios.


----------



## Source77

yes you can i got the lifetime plan and you get 3 upgrades but each costs 75 bucks to upgrade


----------



## fuddvd

I called to cancel a XM radio that they have been giving me the discount rate on for years(it finally died). While on the phone I inquired about switching my other radio a Sirius LIFETIME sub to a new LYNX radio. After some back and forth they sold me the LYNX radio with the promise of being able to switch it to my lifetime radio sub,they also credited me $75 for the switch fee. I drive a truck so I will not be home for awhile to see if I will be able to make this happen but I will keep those interested updated.

I have a feeling I just bought myself a lot of phone calls and headaches but maybe i might be lucky...










Also while on the phone with a nice lady(from India i think but spoke very well) she claimed that later this month they are "updating their system" to allow *all lifetimers* to switch from Sirius to XM and keep their internet listening plans associated with the account.Probably just a selling point to sell me a radio but for those trying to transfer a Sirius sub to XM this might be good news.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fuddvd*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/30#post_22559311
> 
> 
> Also while on the phone with a nice lady(from India i think but spoke very well) she claimed that later this month they are "updating their system" to allow *all lifetimers* to switch from Sirius to XM and keep their internet listening plans associated with the account.Probably just a selling point to sell me a radio but for those trying to transfer a Sirius sub to XM this might be good news.


What about those of us lifetimers that missed the boat on free internet?


----------



## fuddvd

Cant say to those who didn't have internet included with their lifetime sub,but if you didn't have it for free now you probobly wont in the future.I have had their lifetime sub for so long, internet listening was included with the initial purchase price. The service rep said right now she couldn't include it with my transfer over to they lynx but later this month they could when they "upgrade their computers". Again possible BS from the rep, I will find out when I try to switch over to the lynx later this month...


----------



## lewisml

All, I have a question. I have an old Sirius radio that I purchased with lifetime. Still works. So, I call up member services a couple months ago and was told that I can transfer my membership for $75 to a OEM (vehicle installed unit - which relates to what everyone writes here). Fast forward to today, I call up customer care and they said that I have a Sirus radio and I am transferring it to a XM radio which cannot be done. Interestingly, the sales rep said to wait till the end of the month (November 2012) to call back and request a transfer then. He said something to the effect by that time the system would allow him to transfer the lifetime package. What I didn't realize until I read the forums here were about the three different package systems. I learned tonight that a radio ID with all numbers indicate a Sirius radio; those with letters/number combo are XM Radios.


Has anyone heard about the transition that is supposed to happen by the end of the month? I thought his comment was odd and may have to call back and get another representative to see what options I have . . .


----------



## lewisml

All,

I thought I would update. I went back to Sirius to the chat feature and confirmed with another representative that come the end of the month (Nov 2012) that lifetime members who have Sirius radios should be able to migrate them to XM radios (those that are installed in vehicles). At first, he was like - "well, we can't transfer between those two types of radios" Until I was like, "I heard that one will be able to transfer from Sirius to XM toward the end of the month". At that point, he confirmed it.

Also, there is a free trial that starts tomorrow - I think it's over the holiday season - all radios should be active; not sure what stations - I think SiriusXM is finding a lot of the vehicles that have it included, users, are not activating the service once it is over. . .


----------



## tighr

I've said it before and I'll say it again. SiriusXM needs to simply activate lifetime subscriptions on ALL OEM RADIOS, for every car, as soon as it's driven off the lot. Include the price of the radio in the price of the car.


People who buy new cars pay all kinds of ridiculous "package" fees on the options for cars. What's a measly $500-$1000 extra for lifetime satellite radio?


----------



## fuddvd

UPDATE TO SIRIUS TO XM RADIO SWITCH!


So I called November 21st to try to get my *lifetime Sirius* subscription switched to the LYNX radio(see my posts above for initial story) which is a Siriusxm radio(but broadcasts on the xm satellites) after about 20 minutes they finally figured out how to switch it except they *could not* also *switch my internet* lifetime sub,something to do with their computers.Rep advised me to "wait a month" and the issues should be resolved. So no luck for internet *but they will switch a Sirius lifetime sub to a Siriusxm sub*.



December 7 I call back to try again,and this time after about 30 minutes of back and forth they claim that I now have what I want: A lifetime siriusxm sub with internet.They had to change my internet log on in order to make it work but I should be golden.....

*NO* turns out the radio works fine,I upgraded to the "everything" package for an additional $100, and I am quite happy with the LYNX radio for the most part,I do miss tune select but being able to record/pause programs is awesome.

*Internet does not work* they gave me a bogus sign on so I have to call back and get that straitened out,I just haven't had the 30 minutes to spare,I will call when I get home for Christmas and post my results.



So *you can switch a Lifetime sub* if you are patient but my lifetime internet is not switched over yet.

I will post a update when the internet issue is resolved.


----------



## joeepistonee

If you had the free internet with the lifetime subscription, there's no way to transfer your service without losing it & now having to pay for it. If you would have waited, you most likely would have been able to keep it. They're making a big change coming early 2013.


----------



## nynv

Years ago I upgraded my Visor radio to a Sportster 5 with my month to month plan and then purchased a lifetime subscription (so my life plan would begin with a brand new receiver).

I've been really happy with the Sportster, so far it has been working fine, but I'm wondering if I should purchase another (if I can find one still) just to keep it "just in case" or another receiver because it seems finding Sirius receivers is going to be impossible to find for us lifers when the radios eventually stop working.

I'm assuming since I had my Sportster before I purchased the lifetime plan, I should still have the 3 life transfers.


Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## joeepistonee

I personally think they're phasing out the Sirius side, since they haven't had any releases as of late, it has all been XM. They're obviously not going to be leaving you in the dust, but eventually, sirius will be phased out.


----------



## chanman395

I just got the Lynx to replace my old one and got brought up to speed real quick of the Lifetime screw and the $75 transfer fee. They told me this was always a charged fee since I first signed up in 2006, which I don't recall. I didn't en get that far with CS telling me that they would cancel my lifetime stream yet. I'm in for a class action too!!!


----------



## chanman395

If I knew i'd pay cheaper fees to transfer radios with a monthly subscription, then I would've just done that instead of being deceived of a "one-time lifetime" subscription fee.


----------



## JA Fant

As above, Yes XM sold lifetime subscription(s) for $350 and the internet was free. I bought this back in 2007.


----------



## joeepistonee

The Sirius/XM Lifetimes all come with their own terms & conditions. It would be a smart idea to before dropping a few hundred bucks on a specific service, that you read those. Lifetime subscriptions are transferable, but there are rules.


1. Lifetime bought & placed on an OEM radio BEFORE September of 2007, can be transferred to either another OEM & MUST stay there for the life of the that RADIO, or a portable radio with two other transfers available to that specific lifetime. Any purchased after that, follow the updated terms & conditions


.2. When swapping out a lifetime, there is a $75 swap fee, UNLESS, that radio is specifically broken, damaged, or stolen. In the case of a broken, damaged, or stolen radio, the swap fee is waived. It's hard to convince a representative to waive the swap fee just because you don't feel like you should have to pay it. It's in the terms & conditions, and Lifetimes are non-refundable & most likely, they aren't allowed to be canceled.


3. A Sirius Lifetime can be swapped for an XM Lifetime, & vice versa. The same swap fee applies. It takes more time because a support line has to be contacted by the agent you're speaking with to credit the new Sirius/XM account the price of what a Lifetime is now. If you have a lifetime with FREE INTERNET, it will not be transferred unless you're simply doing a hardware swap. Losing your free internet subscription is completely out of the hands of any agent. There's no button or special code that can bring that back, it will be lost forever.


If you call in demanding things in regards to your Lifetime, (i.e.) waiving the swap fee, transferring an OEM to another OEM, ect., it most likely won't be done. If you're nice & patient, & get the right representative, there is a CHANCE that it may be done.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/30#post_22744862
> 
> 
> The Sirius/XM Lifetimes all come with their own terms & conditions.



Nobody that I know of ever bought a "Sirius/XM" lifetime subscription, so in a sense there is nothing in writing that will protect the consumer from whatever terms that company now wants to conjure up. Like me, I believe everyone bought a "Sirius Everything" lifetime subscription. There was no such thing as "Sirius/XM" in those days. That's the first burn.


The idea was that this company called "Sirius" was selling us a lifetime subscription, "no additional fees for anything...ever", to their bright and glorious future of new and exciting channels, Internet listening, where ever you've got Internet access (like a portable Internet device we now called a smartphone) after they banked the upfront money we were willing to bet on this bright and glorious future so they could leverage that upfront money to swallow up the only competition in outer space, ANOTHER company called XM.


But the CEO of that company called Sirius pulled an ol' shell game switcheroo and apparently doesn't like to characterize his move as swallowing up or merging with any competition. Instead, he supposedly created this "new" company called Sirius/XM with our upfront money. And as far as those early promises of taking those of us willing to risk the upfront money along for this bright and glorious ride go, all bets are off.


Personally, I'm keeping the free Internet service as a novelty and will simply find ways to listen to it wherever I want to via laptops and so on, My original Sirius radio still works but if it stops working and I can't get a replacement of both the hardware and the free Internet, I won't bother to replace it. I refuse to pay a dime more to listen to my lifetime "Sirius Everything" through other devices and if I were buying a car that had some Sirius/XM or XM device pre-installed but it required me to pay a dime more or in any way threatened my lifetime free Internet novelty, I'd demand that they rip it out of the car and either replace it with an ordinary radio or deduct the amount of a radio from the bill.


----------



## chanman395

@Joe

That's the thing. I rarely ever dealt with looking up the last terms and conditions since 2006. My portable radio did not work because of a faulty battery, so I went online to purchase a new radio thinking it was just a hardware swap. Yesterday was the fee i ended up having to dispute and ultimately got it waived...and not due to the broken radio. Today I found out something new that my gift of a new radio clearly labeled "SiriusXM" does not apply to my Sirius everything so my misinfomed wife was told to switch it to XM account which erased my channel lineup (Howard Stern). I tuned in to find out that it was gone. They told me I needed to pay another $100 to switch XM radio plans to subscribe back to my old channel lineup. Needless to say I have to return my new radio gift to get a cheaper less optioned radio just to keep my old lineup. Would've never known unless told by a real operator who gave me an understanding that if "Lamborghini and Ferrari merged they would still make different cars". And I countered that subscriptions are compared to the fuel or simply out the radios inside the car that just needs a signal to subscriptions already in place.


----------



## nynv

I have the Sirius lifetime plan from about 2009, I think I might have printed the terms, I use a Sporster, I believe I remember the terms being 3 lifetime transfers for a $75.00 fee each time you change a portable receiver.


My concern is no longer finding a good receiver when I eventually need to replace mine. It seems there is only one Sirius "new" receiver and it doesn't have the features of my sporster 5 (artist/song alert, team tracker, pause/ff/rw, 30 presets etc.)


----------



## nynv

@chanman so you swapped a portable radio (clearly allowed as per life terms) and they are not giving you the Sirius everything plan?


I rather have Opie than Stern, but I chose Sirius not XM when I first bought satellite radio. I would be pissed to lose NFL radio and Sirius in general since I chose them over XM.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/30#post_22745130
> 
> 
> Nobody that I know of ever bought a "Sirius/XM" lifetime subscription, so in a sense there is nothing in writing that will protect the consumer from whatever terms that company now wants to conjure up. Like me, I believe everyone bought a "Sirius Everything" lifetime subscription. There was no such thing as "Sirius/XM" in those days. That's the first burn.
> 
> The idea was that this company called "Sirius" was selling us a lifetime subscription, "no additional fees for anything...ever", to their bright and glorious future of new and exciting channels, Internet listening, where ever you've got Internet access (like a portable Internet device we now called a smartphone) after they banked the upfront money we were willing to bet on this bright and glorious future so they could leverage that upfront money to swallow up the only competition in outer space, ANOTHER company called XM.


I bought my lifetime subscription in August 2009 for my Sirius OEM radio in my car. *The company that I purchased this Sirius Lifetime subscription from was called (gasp) SiriusXM*. By August 2009, they had already merged, and SiriusXM was the new name of the company. I paid $399 for a Sirius Everything package. I regret now not spending the extra $100, but at the time that I purchased my Lifetime, I could have gotten "Best of XM" in addition to my lifetime Sirius for $499. In August 2009, they were not offering free internet with the lifetime subscription anymore (I think that promotion ended in June or July, so I also feel like an idiot for missing out on that feature).


Like Chanman above, I don't think I still have a copy of my terms and conditions, but I definitely do remember reading them clearly. I knew at the time that I was purchasing a subscription for an OEM vehicle, and that it was non-transferable (not for $75, not for a million dollars). Non OEM units were transferable up to 3 times for a $75 fee. I knew this, and agreed to this.


It's also why numerous times in this thread I have stated that I knew what I was getting into, and still did it anyway.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/30#post_22747810
> 
> 
> I bought my lifetime subscription in August 2009 for my Sirius OEM radio in my car. *The company that I purchased this Sirius Lifetime subscription from was called (gasp) SiriusXM*. By August 2009, they had already merged, and SiriusXM was the new name of the company. I paid $399 for a Sirius Everything package. I regret now not spending the extra $100, but at the time that I purchased my Lifetime, I could have gotten "Best of XM" in addition to my lifetime Sirius for $499. In August 2009, they were not offering free internet with the lifetime subscription anymore (I think that promotion ended in June or July, so I also feel like an idiot for missing out on that feature).
> 
> Like Chanman above, I don't think I still have a copy of my terms and conditions, but I definitely do remember reading them clearly. I knew at the time that I was purchasing a subscription for an OEM vehicle, and that it was non-transferable (not for $75, not for a million dollars). Non OEM units were transferable up to 3 times for a $75 fee. I knew this, and agreed to this.
> 
> It's also why numerous times in this thread I have stated that I knew what I was getting into, and still did it anyway.



I think I got in about a year before the merger. That was an interesting window of opportunity for you regarding a SiriusXM Everything lifetime subscription vs a Sirius Everything package. So they had the nerve to call it a Sirius Everything package after the new company was called SiriusXM and even though neither the Internet access nor the best of XM were part of "Everything"? Strange. When I bought mine I also remember seeing some fine print online (which, like apparently everyone else who bought a lifetime sub, I didn't print out, copy and paste to a Word program, etc.) that said it would cost $75 to transfer to another radio. I don't remember that it was limited to three. But I do remember reading that it would cost $75 to transfer.


HOWEVER, in those earlier days, it seems Sirius hadn't quite settled on what they were going to do about transfers and they were responding to consumer buzz willy-nilly. So sometimes that $75 bit was mentioned in the online sales pitch and sometimes it wasn't mentioned in the online sales pitch. In fact, I honestly don't remember seeing that restriction/cost mentioned before I called to buy my lifetime sub. Then it showed up after I bought the lifetime sub, it got a lot of buzz from potential consumers, and by the time I called to get more info on setting up my account, I specifically asked about it and the Customer Service lady laughed and said something on the order of, "Oh yeah, they thought about that but dropped the idea and they're not going to charge anybody to transfer." I pushed even further, "You mean I could transfer to different radios a dozen times and I won't be charged $75?" The Customer Service lady - "Ha-ha, no, that idea didn't go over too well, so they decided against it."


I might be wrong about a syllable here and there, it's been a few years. But I am definitely not wrong about her saying there would be no transfer charge...at all...ever, because I had bought a used S50 online and had no idea how long the thing would last. Yes, I realize a verbal Customer Service response is not worth the cyberspace, no-longer-existent sales pitch it was never written on, but that was how willy-nilly those early days of the lifetime sub sales pitch was. And I'll bet I'm not the only one who was told by a Sirius Customer Service rep there would never be a transfer charge back then even though the wording on it appeared at one time or another on the online sales pitch.


----------



## nynv

I'll look to see if I have the lifetime terms printed and post it here if I do.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/30#post_22749749
> 
> 
> I think I got in about a year before the merger. That was an interesting window of opportunity for you regarding a SiriusXM Everything lifetime subscription vs a Sirius Everything package. So they had the nerve to call it a Sirius Everything package after the new company was called SiriusXM and even though neither the Internet access nor the best of XM were part of "Everything"? Strange.


I thought that mine was called "Sirius Everything" when I bought it, and I specifically do remember that BoXM was an add-on that I could have requested.


I just logged onto my Sirius account (for the first time in years), and my plan is now being called "Sirius Select Lifetime Plan". I don't remember if this is what it was called back then or not, or if that name has changed. There is a note at the bottom of my account info that says that "in May, 2011, the names of many Sirius and XM packages were changed. When viewing your current and past online statements, you will see the updated package names displayed."


Here is the T&C for my account:


> Quote:
> Lifetime Subscription Plan: A "Lifetime Subscription" is one that continues for the
> 
> life of the Receiver equipment. Lifetime Subscriptions are nonrefundable. The
> 
> transferability of a Lifetime Subscription will depend upon whether it is associated with a
> 
> home, portable, or dock & play Receiver, or whether it is associated with a Receiver
> 
> installed by an automaker or an automotive dealer. “Non Automotive Receivers”: A
> 
> Lifetime Subscription associated with a home, portable, or dock & play Receiver is
> 
> transferable from one such Receiver to another up to a maximum of three (3) times. For
> 
> each permitted transfer of a subscription from one Non Automotive Receiver to another, you
> 
> will be charged a transfer fee set forth in this Agreement. “Automotive Receivers”: A
> 
> Lifetime Subscription is not transferable if it is first associated with, or subsequently
> 
> transferred to, a Receiver installed in a vehicle by an automaker or an automotive dealer,
> 
> except in the event the original Receiver associated with that Lifetime Subscription is stolen,
> 
> accidentally damaged or if, in our sole discretion, it is defective. For each permitted
> 
> transfer from one Automotive Receiver to another, you will be charged a transfer fee set
> 
> forth in this Agreement. No transfer fee will be charged for the transfer of a Lifetime
> 
> Subscription associated with an Automotive Receiver if, in our sole discretion, the Receiver
> 
> is defective. Lifetime Subscriptions are not transferable from one person to another.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22750765
> 
> 
> I thought that mine was called "Sirius Everything" when I bought it, and I specifically do remember that BoXM was an add-on that I could have requested.
> 
> 
> I just logged onto my Sirius account (for the first time in years), and my plan is now being called "Sirius Select Lifetime Plan". I don't remember if this is what it was called back then or not, or if that name has changed. There is a note at the bottom of my account info that says that "in May, 2011, the names of many Sirius and XM packages were changed. When viewing your current and past online statements, you will see the updated package names displayed."
> 
> 
> Here is the T&C for my account:
> 
> 
> ... For each permitted transfer of a subscription from one Non Automotive Receiver to another, you will be charged a transfer fee set forth in this Agreement....


I wonder, was there a specific dollar amount "transfer fee set forth" in your Agreement? This might have been one of those times when Sirius (or SiriusXM) was leaving it up to the online/telephone sales agent to make up the lifetime sub terms as they went along on whether a fee would ever be charged in actual practice and, if so, how much. Presumably, when they were not approaching their sales quota for the month, that fee might have disappeared entirely...verbally, that is.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22751893
> 
> 
> I wonder, was there a specific dollar amount "transfer fee set forth" in your Agreement? This might have been one of those times when Sirius (or SiriusXM) was leaving it up to the online/telephone sales agent to make up the lifetime sub terms as they went along on whether a fee would ever be charged in actual practice and, if so, how much. Presumably, when they were not approaching their sales quota for the month, that fee might have disappeared entirely...verbally, that is.



Yes. Elsewhere in the agreement, $75 was specified.


> Quote:
> Transfer Fee: If you transfer a Subscription from one Receiver to another or from
> 
> one person to another, you may be charged a transfer fee of $15.00 for all but
> 
> Lifetime Subscriptions. For permitted transfers of a Lifetime Subscription from one
> 
> Receiver to another or from one person to another the transfer fee is currently
> 
> $75.00. SATELLITE RADIO SERVICE SUBSCRIPTIONS ARE TRANSFERABLE ONLY TO
> 
> THE EXTENT PROVIDED FOR HEREIN.



Further down in the customer agreement, there is a clause about waiving certain fees:


> Quote:
> We reserve the right to waive any of these fees, in whole or in part, at our discretion. Our
> 
> failure to enforce any of these fees or any other provisions of this Agreement shall not be
> 
> construed as a waiver of the right to assert any such terms on any future occasion.


----------



## joeepistonee

In regards to waiving fees & such, we most definitely have the power to waive anything. The key to getting it waived, is being nice & be understanding that sometimes, we're just not allowed to. I have waived numerous swap fees due to me being the sympathetic person that I am, for customers for various reasons. The main reason a swap fee is waived, more than likely as a ONE TIME COURTESY, would be to them being a customer for over five years. I've argued with supervisors to have the fee waived sometimes, you just have to get the right agent to feel your pain. Some agents are stubborn, & some are polite & extremely helpful, like myself, & will do anything to correct an issue or make something right.


In regards to swapping/transfers, a lifetime plan on an OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer), can be swapped to another OEM after the September 2007 terms changed. Again it's only a ONE TIME COURTESY & the swap fee will be charged. If the customers reasoning is good, or it's just a few months outside of the grace period, I try & help the customer out. If you're rude, screaming & cursing, it's probably not going to be done. I usually give the customer the option to swap it out for another OEM to stay there FOREVER, or swap it to a portable radio with another two transfers.


I don't think you guys understand, if you are polite & courteous, what you want done, can be accomplished in some form or another. Nothing is guaranteed, but you have a better chance of doing so if you're not rude to the representative that you're speaking with. More than likely you will want to get to the cancellation department, because they are the people who have the ability to do what I'm talking about. Again, nothing is guaranteed, it would just depend on who you're speaking with. If you get me, & you're nice, I would consider yourself lucky. You have to be persistent when asking for things, in a nice way of course. As soon as your demeanor changes to that screaming, cursing, rude customer, the chances of you getting anything accomplished are slim to none.


If you have specific questions, just call in and ask. Of course, you will again want to speak with the cancellation department, mostly because they know what they're talking about, & to check the availability about something being waived. If you have been a customer since the beginning, use it to your advantage! The longer you have been a subscriber, the better!


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22752432
> 
> 
> In regards to waiving fees & such, we most definitely have the power to waive anything. The key to getting it waived, is being nice & be understanding that sometimes, we're just not allowed to. I have waived numerous swap fees due to me being the sympathetic person that I am, for customers for various reasons. The main reason a swap fee is waived, more than likely as a ONE TIME COURTESY, would be to them being a customer for over five years. I've argued with supervisors to have the fee waived sometimes, you just have to get the right agent to feel your pain. Some agents are stubborn, & some are polite & extremely helpful, like myself, & will do anything to correct an issue or make something right.
> 
> In regards to swapping/transfers, a lifetime plan on an OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer), can be swapped to another OEM after the September 2007 terms changed. Again it's only a ONE TIME COURTESY & the swap fee will be charged. If the customers reasoning is good, or it's just a few months outside of the grace period, I try & help the customer out. If you're rude, screaming & cursing, it's probably not going to be done. I usually give the customer the option to swap it out for another OEM to stay there FOREVER, or swap it to a portable radio with another two transfers.
> 
> I don't think you guys understand, if you are polite & courteous, what you want done, can be accomplished in some form or another. Nothing is guaranteed, but you have a better chance of doing so if you're not rude to the representative that you're speaking with. More than likely you will want to get to the cancellation department, because they are the people who have the ability to do what I'm talking about. Again, nothing is guaranteed, it would just depend on who you're speaking with. If you get me, & you're nice, I would consider yourself lucky. You have to be persistent when asking for things, in a nice way of course. As soon as your demeanor changes to that screaming, cursing, rude customer, the chances of you getting anything accomplished are slim to none.
> 
> If you have specific questions, just call in and ask. Of course, you will again want to speak with the cancellation department, mostly because they know what they're talking about, & to check the availability about something being waived. If you have been a customer since the beginning, use it to your advantage! The longer you have been a subscriber, the better!



I agree with you that the best approach with any customer service representative is to make sure they understand you're only asking for their help, not looking for a place to dump your rage, if any.


So, for the early Sirius Everything Lifetime Subscribers, how nice would we have to be to get that additional $2.99 per month for access to our Sirius on smartphones waived for a lifetime as we'd been led to believe we were buying originally along with "Everything"?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22752646
> 
> 
> So, for the early Sirius Everything Lifetime Subscribers, how nice would we have to be to get that additional $2.99 per month for access to our Sirius on smartphones waived for a lifetime as we'd been led to believe we were buying originally along with "Everything"?


When I logged into my account yesterday, the price I saw for adding internet was actually $3.50.


----------



## nynv

$2.99 is for smart phones. Even with free internet Sirius blocks your phone browser for internet listening. So for smartphones the price is $2.99, it doesn't fall under your plan or free internet.


----------



## tighr

There is no option anywhere on the website for me to get $2.99 internet. When I log in to my account dashboard:


> Quote:
> Listen to SiriusXM Internet Radio on your Smartphone and computer for only $3.50 a month.
> 
> Get it now.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22753741
> 
> 
> There is no option anywhere on the website for me to get $2.99 internet. When I log in to my account dashboard:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Listen to SiriusXM Internet Radio on your Smartphone and computer for only $3.50 a month.
> 
> Get it now.
Click to expand...

So now they're bundling computer Internet access with smartphone access for $3.50 a month? I assume that means even if you're not tapping into a wi-fi hotspot, you can still listen to Sirius through your phone's data plan. Although I should have learned my lesson by now that nothing of the sort should be assumed when it comes to Sirius, XM, SiriusXM or whatever new company name the powers that be choose to use in order to change the old rules and invent new ones. For all I know, that $3.50 per month only gives you smartphone access while you're in a wi-fi hotspot and if you want to listen to what you've paid for through your phone's data plan that's an additional $2.99, too.


Then, when they someday change the name of the company to XSiriusM, those rules will likely no longer apply, it'll be an additional $12.95 per month for current Lifetime Subscribers to access their lifetime sub of Sirius Everything through their current Sirius radios while Internet and smartphone access will only be available for the low, low additional monthly cost of $6.50...


----------



## nynv

@tighr you are right it is $3.50mo, I was paying $2.99mo I didn't realize the cost went up on me! Not sure if it is really worth it, I rarely use the app.


----------



## joeepistonee

Internet radio by itself is $14.49/mo + Applicable taxes & fees. When attached to a subscription, it is only $3.50/mo, or $38.50 for one year.


----------



## nynv

Joe is Sirius going to offer any decent portable (car) receivers in the future?


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nynv*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22758121
> 
> 
> Joe is Sirius going to offer any decent portable (car) receivers in the future?



That type of information we don't usually get. When a new radio comes out, we find out just as soon as you do. The only decent one is the Starmate8, which is essentially the XM Onyx with a different programming chip inside. With all the new SiriusXM Radios coming out, they're all defined under the XM category, as they have XM I.D.'s. & aren't able (at the moment) to be swapped out with Sirius radios. A new XM account would have to be created for you to start up service. I'm pretty sure they're phasing out the Sirius side, slowly but surely. They haven't had a new Sirius radio in quite some time, & don't believe they're planning on coming out with any.


If I get any info, I will let you know.


----------



## wjs1820




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22755674
> 
> 
> Internet radio by itself is $14.49/mo + Applicable taxes & fees. When attached to a subscription, it is only $3.50/mo, or $38.50 for one year.



It's $3.50/ month for one sub. I'm a lifer since 2006 and after complaining that when the internet app was free it never worked, the lady on the phone comped me for a year. Since I have Sprint and free data on my smartphone, my wife and I share the internet sub and bluetooth it into the OEM stereo in our car. You cant have 2 phones running the same login so I wanted to add a 2nd so it was uninterrupted for both of us. When I Called to add the 2nd internet subs, I was told it was $14/mo. I flipped out on the guy, first of all it says $3.50 on my account page but furthermore we used to get up to 5 internet accounts for free. He laughed and said that hasn't happened in years. The funny thing is when I called, I was going to compliment Sirius for finally fixing the app and making it usable, which is why I wanted the 2nd and possibly a 3rd sub (for my daughter) but by the end of the conversation I was so pissed I hung up on him.


I know I've got my moneys worth out of my lifetime sub, but I' will keep my 02 Chevy P/up with Alpine SIR-Alp1 receiver through the Apocalypse, just to make certain I squeeze every dime I can out of these bastad's.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjs1820*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22764807
> 
> 
> It's $3.50/ month for one sub. I'm a lifer since 2006 and after complaining that when the internet app was free it never worked, the lady on the phone comped me for a year. Since I have Sprint and free data on my smartphone, my wife and I share the internet sub and bluetooth it into the OEM stereo in our car. You cant have 2 phones running the same login so I wanted to add a 2nd so it was uninterrupted for both of us. When I Called to add the 2nd internet subs, I was told it was $14/mo. I flipped out on the guy, first of all it says $3.50 on my account page but furthermore we used to get up to 5 internet accounts for free. He laughed and said that hasn't happened in years. The funny thing is when I called, I was going to compliment Sirius for finally fixing the app and making it usable, which is why I wanted the 2nd and possibly a 3rd sub (for my daughter) but by the end of the conversation I was so pissed I hung up on him.
> 
> I know I've got my moneys worth out of my lifetime sub, but I' will keep my 02 Chevy P/up with Alpine SIR-Alp1 receiver through the Apocalypse, just to make certain I squeeze every dime I can out of these bastad's.



I'd love to hear the stuttering and stammering the management at Sirius would have to go through in order to explain exactly why a Lifetime Subscriber who also bought lifetime access to Internet streaming included at no extra charge shouldn't be able to listen to that free Internet streaming on a computer that he can hold in one hand instead of resting it on his lap. Ok, maybe they can monkey with the language in the fine print in order to deny free access to Sirius via cellphone data streaming, but was there really something in the original fine print that stipulated the size of the computer on which that free Internet streaming must be delivered from a wi-fi hotspot?


----------



## applerokr

Hello everyone: I was curious is there a certain number I should call to get my old sirius lifetime transfered over to an XM side lifetime?


I have already have an XM radio still active-- would they just change this account to the lifetime or would it be necessary to create an entirely new XM side account?


Thanks!


----------



## fuddvd

*final(?) update*


I have the siriusxm LYNX,it was switched over from my Sirius lifetime acct on dec 7th to the siriusxm lifetime plan.(3 calls and 1.5+ hrs on the phone) They billed me $100 fee for upgrading my sirius select plan to the siriusxm Lifetime "everything plan" with lifetime internet,except *internet didn't work*.Later when i finally opened the paper bill I noticed that when they changed my internet log on they misspelled it from what they told me on the phone. So I tried it and IT WORKED!


SO to recap I currently have a LIFETIME LYNX radio with lifetime internet service(I hope),and a happy ending to the story.(I think)


Will I still have internet in the future? Or even a lifetime sat radio? I don't know but for now Im hopeful, The Lynx and upgrade to service cost me some cash,but the service is worth it to me as a truck driver.The LYNX is a good radio with some faults,but overall I am happy with it.


So it can be done with persistence, and like joeepistonee said, being polite and patient works wonders...


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fuddvd*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22788413
> 
> *final(?) update*
> 
> I have the siriusxm LYNX,it was switched over from my Sirius lifetime acct on dec 7th to the siriusxm lifetime plan.(3 calls and 1.5+ hrs on the phone) They billed me $100 fee for upgrading my sirius select plan to the siriusxm Lifetime "everything plan" with lifetime internet...
> 
> 
> ...So it can be done with persistence, and like joeepistonee said, being polite and patient works wonders...


While I agree that being polite and patient might smooth the pathway to achieving what you achieved, I also have a hunch that even a raging madman would get the deal most people are saying they got and that joeepisonee said can be gotten (if you're nice..?) if he makes 3 calls, spends 1.5+ hrs on the phone and pays $100. After all, the raging madman can easily cite posts on websites like these showing some people got the deal and so why shouldn't he. I'm sure there is a selective enforcement issue the raging madman could bring up, a whole fuss about why anyone needs to be "nice" to get what many who bought the exact same original deal are already getting and, lo and behold, even the raging madman would get it too. Eventually.


Although I don't believe those were the exact terms when I originally bought my Lifetime Sirius Everything subscription, I tacitly accepted the original lifetime restriction of 3 transfers and a $75 fee for each as a means to discourage true nutcases from hassling the Sirius customer service people every year to transfer or upgrade to a new radio with no expectation of at least some penalty with the real world belief that if your first call to make a transfer came 5 years after purchasing your first radio they'd waive the fee and the restriction if you complained about it enough, nicely or the raging madman way. Kind of like the $10 co-pay health insurance companies impose for visits to the doctor's office. It isn't as though the insurance company or the doctors are going to go broke if you don't pay the $10 co-pay, but they need to set up some expectation of penalty for the insured or he'll show up at the doctor's office every day just for the company. Meanwhile, no doctor's office will likely turn away an insured person who truly needs medical care because they don't have the $10 (of course, the analogy falls apart in this case because there are laws restricting what doctors and medical facilities can do in this case, but you get the idea).


Meanwhile, back to a certain reality about what the merger shell game really and truly did to scam early Sirius Everything Lifetime subscribers (with free lifetime Internet access) on the Internet access issue; I'd wager no amount of niceness nor raging madman behavior will restore free lifetime Internet access to my Sirius Everything Lifetime subscription (with free lifetime Internet access, mind you) on a little wi-fi capable computer device I can hold in my hand called a Samsung Galaxy SII, a Galaxy Note, an Apple iPhone or an Apple iPod Touch without launching into a lifetime of paying the extra $2.99 per month to do it. And I do see that as an all out shell game scam by Sirius.


----------



## fuddvd

the $100 was to upgrade to the plan that includes every channel from both platforms. I could have switched over and kept my "select" plan but I want everything and in the contract that cost $100.

Also to clarify, I found out that I do not have Lifetime internet, only 1 year of service, so its back to the phone I go...


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fuddvd*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22791370
> 
> 
> the $100 was to upgrade to the plan that includes every channel from both platforms. I could have switched over and kept my "select" plan but I want everything and in the contract that cost $100.
> 
> Also to clarify, I found out that I do not have Lifetime internet, only 1 year of service, so its back to the phone I go...


Got it. Still, I think bringing more business, more money to the table probably greased the wheels for them finding a way to waive other potential fees or restrictions as much if not more than your being polite and patient about it...apparently except for the Lifetime Internet access, which, as far as I'm concerned, by all ethical and legitimate standards and rights you should not only continue to get but should also get without additional charge on ANY Internet/Wi-Fi-enabled device you choose to listen to it on, including those small enough to fit in one hand, pin to your lapel or plug into one ear.


----------



## SXMHelp

Hi there -


If you have any questions about your accounts, we'll be more than happy to answer them either here or feel free to send us an email: [email protected]


We see that you are discussing Lifetime accounts. To learn about automotive lifetime policy, please visit: https://listenercare.siriusxm.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3672/kw/lifetime%20policy 


Thanks,

SiriusXM Digital Care Team


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fuddvd*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22791370
> 
> 
> the $100 was to upgrade to the plan that includes every channel from both platforms. I could have switched over and kept my "select" plan but I want everything and in the contract that cost $100.
> 
> Also to clarify, I found out that I do not have Lifetime internet, only 1 year of service, so its back to the phone I go...



Lifetime internet does NOT exist, it hasn't for years. It was a special promotion that was going on for a limited time for those who purchased lifetimes. When you switch from Sirius to XM, or SiriusXM (Because the radio ID is an XM one), or vise versa, you lose that free internet radio because they cancel out one radio that's on the opposite platform, to the new one. If you people are wanting to switch from one platform to the other, i would suggest you WAIT! We're getting a refresher on the coss platform swaps, where I'm most certain, if you're trying to do what you just did, you wouldn't lose you free internet. They're currently debugging the system we use to allow such swaps to different platforms, even have Sirius, XM, & SiriusXM radios all on the same account!


My suggestion, if you have free internet with your lifetime, WAIT!


----------



## nynv

For those of us who have a lifetime plan/free internet, they still do not honor it for Android and Apple apps, there is a monthly app fee, so basically "free" internet is useless unless you tie yourself to a desk or laptop.


----------



## nynv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fuddvd*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22791370
> 
> 
> the $100 was to upgrade to the plan that includes every channel from both platforms. I could have switched over and kept my "select" plan but I want everything and in the contract that cost $100.
> 
> Also to clarify, I found out that I do not have Lifetime internet, only 1 year of service, so its back to the phone I go...



You could get the Lynx for Sirius only?


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nynv*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22806099
> 
> 
> For those of us who have a lifetime plan/free internet, they still do not honor it for Android and Apple apps, there is a monthly app fee, so basically "free" internet is useless unless you tie yourself to a desk or laptop.



Yes, I'd look for a company wide Sirius/SiriusXM corporate freak-out and introduction of all "new" improvised terms of agreement the day some clever manufacturer produces a no-apps-required laptop computer with a 12 hour battery that also happens to be no bigger than an iPhone, iPod Touch, Samsung Galaxy S3 or a Note II.


----------



## fuddvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nynv*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22806110
> 
> 
> You could get the Lynx for Sirius only?


Yes and no, I was able to switch my sirius lifetime account to a siriusxm account and it pretty much was the same service(with some minor differences),however I enjoy programs that are only on the xm side (opie and anthony,ron and fez) so I opted to pay the additional 100 bucks to get everything.I drive for a living so i need all the content i can get!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22803954
> 
> *Lifetime internet does NOT exist*, it hasn't for years.
> 
> and
> 
> My suggestion, if you have free internet with your lifetime, WAIT!



Before I purchased my LYNX from siriusxm the rep assured me i would continue to get lifetime internet but would have to wait for a month or so for the "computers to be upgraded". well I waited and called back and as of 3 months later those darn computers still haven't been fixed. I suspect I was a victim of my own exuberance about getting a new radio and perhaps a zealous salesperson. *I AGREE, wait* until the word is given before switching,I very rarely use internet radio but it was nice on those times i did use it.


On another note the rep stated I have had my sirius lifetime acct since 2004, so really even if i lose internet radio i cant complain about the time i have had use of it!

The LYNX radio,although costly, is pretty nice though coming from my old audiovox monster anything would have been an improvement.


----------



## joeepistonee

The merge between Sirius & XM accounts is happening 1/20/13, TOMORROW. If only you have have waited a tiny bit longer, you could have kept it. We got word a few weeks ago & even before that, but it was pushed back, but it is supposed to for sure happen this tomorrow on 1/20/13.


----------



## fuddvd

I was promised that I would be able to keep it when the computers were updated,so I guess I will call again and get them to keep their word,nicely of course....


----------



## joeepistonee

Systems have been updated since 1/20/13, & the merge was successful. The computers were lagging & kept freezing yesterday. It is expected since it's a huge update throughout the entire system, I had to reboot my computer twice, some more than others. It was a mess yesterday, but the merging of your accounts is attainable, just be expecting to wait a few extra minutes for the lagging system.


----------



## nynv

What does this mean? SiriusXM receivers are universal now?


----------



## nynv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22863208
> 
> 
> Systems have been updated since 1/20/13, & the merge was successful. The computers were lagging & kept freezing yesterday. It is expected since it's a huge update throughout the entire system, I had to reboot my computer twice, some more than others. It was a mess yesterday, but the merging of your accounts is attainable, just be expecting to wait a few extra minutes for the lagging system.



What does this mean? Are Sirius and XM receivers universal now?


----------



## joeepistonee

Not the receivers, our system has been updated to allow Sirius & XM radios to all be consolidated onto the same accounts. This hasn't been able to be done since the merge in 2008. The first time it was attempted it crashed the system. You can now swap any radio you have, for any radio you want, where as you used to have to open a brand new account & keep all your other radios separate.


----------



## elephant98

I had a Sirius lifetime plan, with free internet radio, that I purchased on a Ford OEM unit back in June of 2007. I called Sirius XM this afternoon and they switched the subscription over to a Honda OEM unit for $75. That gave me an XM select lifetime plan and I still had the free internet access. In order to get XM Premier, I paid $100 and had to give up the free internet access. I wasn't able to get Sirius XM on my smartphone anyway with my "free" internet access. I was always required to pay an additional $3.50/month, which is the going rate for such service. So, in all, I was pleased with the customer service I received. It was a very easy transition.


----------



## joeepistonee

Yikes, I'm sorry, that completely slipped my mind. I probably should have mentioned whenever you alter service you lose your free internet as well. I'm sorry I forgot to menion that before, but I'm glad you were pleased with the customer service you received, that's GREAT to hear!


----------



## tighr

I already don't get free internet, so if I ever need to transfer my OEM at least I'll give it an effort. Did they change the policy about transferring OEMs, or is it still a "ask nice and you may receive" type situation?


----------



## joeepistonee

Still the same about being nice. The closer you are to the September 2007 date of purchase, the more likely you are able to transfer the Lifetime without an issue.


----------



## Elliott Taylor

Did you ever get a definitive answer? I had just gotten off the phone for the second time today to have been told two completely different things. This morning I was told that I could transfer my Serious lifetime with free internet radio to a Lynx, but if I wanted to keep Howard and other channels on the satellite part, I would need to update to XM premium for a onetime fee of $100, and I asked three times, “and you are sure that I will keep my free internet radio” and she answered yes three times. After searching many forums and especially here, I called again because I already got the Lynx this morning and just wanted to make sure. So the guys tells me that I can A) just transfer the lifetime to the radio but will not get some channels including Howard, but will continue to get those channels via my free internet radio, or B) upgrade to XM premium for a onetime fee of $100, and will get Howard, plus some other channels, BUT will possibly lose the free internet radio. I said possibly? Please just tell me straight will I or will I not loose internet radio, and he said yes I will lose internet radio. The 3rd option is to just transfer to an older Sirius radio (although brand new) and nothing will change. I am so tired of trying to keep my “free” internet radio (that I can’t use on my most used computer devices like iPad and android phone) that I think I am just going to go for the lifetime XM premium……You know if they confuse you and/or just sour the milk enough so that you are thoroughly disgusted and you just give in…..UNCLE!....UNCLE!


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elliott Taylor*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23010678
> 
> 
> Did you ever get a definitive answer? I had just gotten off the phone for the second time today to have been told two completely different things. This morning I was told that I could transfer my Serious lifetime with free internet radio to a Lynx, but if I wanted to keep Howard and other channels on the satellite part, I would need to update to XM premium for a onetime fee of $100, and I asked three times, “and you are sure that I will keep my free internet radio” and she answered yes three times. After searching many forums and especially here, I called again because I already got the Lynx this morning and just wanted to make sure. So the guys tells me that I can A) just transfer the lifetime to the radio but will not get some channels including Howard, but will continue to get those channels via my free internet radio, or B) upgrade to XM premium for a onetime fee of $100, and will get Howard, plus some other channels, BUT will possibly lose the free internet radio. I said possibly? Please just tell me straight will I or will I not loose internet radio, and he said yes I will lose internet radio. The 3rd option is to just transfer to an older Sirius radio (although brand new) and nothing will change. I am so tired of trying to keep my “free” internet radio (that I can’t use on my most used computer devices like iPad and android phone) that I think I am just going to go for the lifetime XM premium……You know if they confuse you and/or just sour the milk enough so that you are thoroughly disgusted and you just give in…..UNCLE!....UNCLE!



It is a definite that you WILL lose your free Internet Subscription when you ALTER service. So if you're still wanting to keep your free Internet Subscription, I would suggest going out and buying another Sirius radio so you have no problems losing the stations you enjoy already.


----------



## Elliott Taylor

Yeah I did lose it but did get some satisfaction.... whoever said to go to facebook and post on the SiriusXM account was right on the money. I received a questionaire this morning which I filled out, a person called me this afternoon and took the time to listen to me then tried to make it right somehow. They ended up giving me a year of internet radio for free and they waved the transfer fee. On top of that it only cost me 88 dollars for the XM premium lifetime plan switch to accomidate the radio, so all in all I am satisfied, really all they had to do was tell me straight and make an effort.


----------



## joeepistonee

Well I'm glad they got the issue resolved in a timely manner. If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## SNY200

I have a lifetime satellite radio with free internet radio. I wanted to be able to use my iphone so I decided to pay the 3.50 a month to get it. Before I signed up I said I don't want to lose my free internet radio and they said I wouldn't lose it. Next thing I know They took away my free internet radio without letting me know. I called up to let them know that I didn't agree to that. They said well it is changed there is nothing we can do. We don't offer free internet radio anymore. I kept saying I didn't agree to that and he said we can take away internet radio whenever we want. I then said is this fair and he said it might not be fair to you but it is fair to us. After hours on the phone with customer service. I am without my free internet radio. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SNY200*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23161314
> 
> 
> I have a lifetime satellite radio with free internet radio. I wanted to be able to use my iphone so I decided to pay the 3.50 a month to get it. Before I signed up I said I don't want to lose my free internet radio and they said I wouldn't lose it. Next thing I know They took away my free internet radio without letting me know. I called up to let them know that I didn't agree to that. They said well it is changed there is nothing we can do. We don't offer free internet radio anymore. I kept saying I didn't agree to that and he said we can take away internet radio whenever we want. I then said is this fair and he said it might not be fair to you but it is fair to us. After hours on the phone with customer service. I am without my free internet radio. Any suggestions. Thanks



You gave away the answer in your second sentence. You may not have "agreed" to have your free internet radio taken away, but it's how things work. I'm sorry it wasn't explained properly, but it's out of any LCR's hands, you would have to email corporate about that. Lifetimes came with free internet, which was just before the big smartphone boom of things, so it wasn't included. The only thing you got internet radio for was a computer, so when you changed it to paying service, it took away your free & is now charging you $3.50/mo. I guess it is better that paying the MRD (Multi-Reciever Discount) rate of $9.99/mo, but still, I can understand why you're annoyed.


I know it doesn't help now, but unless you were positive you wanted to use your phone so much, I honestly would have asked, or I would have even given you a month free to "test" it out to see if it was even worth it. Again, I'm sorry to hear about your situation, but I suggest contacting corporate or via facebook to see if they can help you out to try & work something out.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23162563
> 
> 
> Lifetimes came with free internet, which was just before the big smartphone boom of things, so it wasn't included.


Smartphones, MP3 players, iPads, Tabs, etc. are all computers. And they are all capable of Internet access (MP3 players like an IPod Touch, that is), just like my 17.3" screen ASUS laptop and my 13" screen Sony Vaio laptop, both of which receive Sirius via the Internet. When I ponied up for my Lifetime Sirius Everything package, I don't recall a clause in the sales pitch for it limiting the lifetime free Internet access to computers with screens 13" diagonal or greater.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23166468
> 
> 
> Smartphones, MP3 players, iPads, Tabs, etc. are all computers. And they are all capable of Internet access (MP3 players like an IPod Touch, that is), just like my 17.3" screen ASUS laptop and my 13" screen Sony Vaio laptop, both of which receive Sirius via the Internet. When I ponied up for my Lifetime Sirius Everything package, I don't recall a clause in the sales pitch for it limiting the lifetime free Internet access to computers with screens 13" diagonal or greater.



I don't make the rules, I just tell them, sorry. There was actually an article about this today when I arrived at work. It stated the free internet was for computers & laptops, like I said, because it was before the smartphone boom came into play. In order to use the app on a smartphone or tablet, it is an 'upgraded' service so it in fact needs to be paid for. That's just what the rules are & how they will probably stay. Corporate, if they ever made the decision, would have to run through every single Lifetime subscription & change whatever code it has preventing it from gaining access to the app. I don't know houw simple or difficult it is, but I don't think it will happen anytime soon.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23166579
> 
> 
> I don't make the rules, I just tell them, sorry. There was actually an article about this today when I arrived at work. It stated the free internet was for computers & laptops, like I said, because it was before the smartphone boom came into play. In order to use the app on a smartphone or tablet, it is an 'upgraded' service so it in fact needs to be paid for. That's just what the rules are & how they will probably stay. Corporate, if they ever made the decision, would have to run through every single Lifetime subscription & change whatever code it has preventing it from gaining access to the app. I don't know houw simple or difficult it is, but I don't think it will happen anytime soon.


I appreciate your input and contributions to these issues. Truly. An insider's view like yours is invaluable.


However, I put the "Smartphones are computers" argument out there because, frankly, should SNY200 and others take your advice and contact corporate about this, I believe their position is made stronger by pointing out the reality that a smartphone is also a computer rather than deferring to a memo you got that ignores that reality. That doesn't mean he'll get anywhere using that argument with corporate. But he might. And, someday, we all might. On the other hand, I know he won't get anywhere if he essentially says, "Oh, you sent out a memo suggesting the inaccuracy that a smartphone is not a computer? Well, that settles it, you win."


Mind you, I'm not talking about accessing SiriusXM free of charge via a cellphone service provider's data stream. I realize that was not specifically included in the Lifetime Sirius Everything deal originally. But there is really no ethical reason to exclude a smartphone or iPod Touch type MP3 player computer from accessing SiriusXM free of charge via a wi-fi hotspot for Lifetime Sirius Everything subscribers simply because the screen on that computer tops out at about 5.5" or to exclude an iPad because that computer's screen tops out at about 10".


----------



## joeepistonee

Yea, I know exactly where you're coming from, frankly a lot of things that SiriusXM does, even as an employee, make no sense to me at all. I'm put in awkward situations all the time, which nine times out of ten involve peoples hard earned money that I can't return.


In regards to the smartphone thing, I'm going to assume it's forced to be payed due to it being some sort of "convenience" to customers. That's honestly the only reason I can come up with myself, & I'm sure a few others. The debate will probably never end, or be resolved. The only thing I know & have read on the forums is some people resorting to dealing with corporate & getting access to the app that way. Otherwise, I don't think it ever will be available to everyone with a Lifetime.


----------



## hitchfan

As far as SiriusXM corporate deciding to charge an additional fee for the convenience associated with accessing their service via a (wi-fi enabled) smartphone, MP3 player, iPad etc. for any of their subscribers much less the earlier Lifetime Sirius Everything subscribers, you might be right. Someone at corporate probably decided they ought not leave their customers' relative pocket money on the table as long as there were some takers for the idea.


However, I wonder how many takers Netflix corporate would have gotten for the idea of established and future Netflix subscribers paying an additional $3.99 per month to access their Netflix subscription service via a smartphone, an iPod Touch, an iPad, or, for that matter, how about all those wi-fi enabled SmartTVs, XBoxes, Sony Play Stations, Blu-ray players, Roku boxes and so on that provide Netflix subscribers the convenience of watching Netflix via those devices instead of just watching it on desk top computers and laptops.


----------



## nCubed

Adding to the voice of we who have been dupped because we didn't ask....


In Jan-2009 we purchased the full Sirius Lifetime subscription plan for our aftermarket Sirius radio which included lifetime online listening.


In June-2011 we added the ability to listen to Sirius with our Android device for a monthly fee; we understand that an App takes resources to build and isn't just a browser based system, so no big deal, we'll pay the monthly fee.


In June-2012 we canceled our Android device listening and this is where we got dupped. When we added the Android service, we were *never* told that if we upgrade our service, we will forever lose our lifetime subscription to online radio. We were told this *after* the fact when we canceled the Android service.


I've read through this thread and the prevailing comments are that we, as the consumer, should have asked if we would be canceling our lifetime subscription to online listening by purchasing the Android listening subscription. I find this thought puzzling... why on earth would we ever, ever, ever (did I say ever?) think that a service we paid for with a lifetime subscription would be canceled by paying for new services?


We have gone round and round with Sirius(XM) over the past year and have seen some disturbing events occur:


1. In June-2012 when we were canceling our Android service, we were logged into the Sirius account management page while we were talking with the rep. 1/2 way through the call, our account log-in failed. We kept trying to log-in with our existing user name / password. After pointing this out to the rep, she said we have to use our email address?


WHAT? Within a 30 minute window, our account log-in was changed by Sirius, though they will not admit to this. My theory is that a senior Sirius rep "switched" our account over from the Sirius system to the new Sirius(XM) system. At that time, our lifetime online subscription plan was canceled by Sirius as well.


The account rep was adamant that she did not change our log-in. We know we didn't change our log-in. But, somehow the account log-in changed while we were on the phone with Sirius trying to get our services that we had paid for back on our account, re: lifetime of online listening.


2. Over the past year, Sirius(XM) has stated that we will not have the lifetime subscription service for online listening because they do not offer that plan anymore. And that we agreed to this when we added the ability to use the Android app. Again, why would we ever agree to cancel a service we had paid for with a lifetime subscription in favor of paying a monthly fee for the same service? Dupped!


3. Finally, each time we've called, we've asked Sirius to look into how our account log-in was changed since we did not make the change. Each time, the rep said they have logged the incident and their security team will investigate and will call us back within 7-10 days. No return calls, ever.


The account rep will try to diffuse the situation by offering 1-year of free online service; that may work for some, but we will never agree to this. We paid for our lifetime subscription for the satellite radio and online radio.


All we are asking is that Sirius honor the terms we all agreed to when we shelled out the cash for the lifetime subscription. What recourse do we have now that they've had our cash for several years? None...


----------



## tighr

I didn't realize that free online listening (from a browser only) meant so much to so many people. My radio works fine; if I'm on a computer, I've got Pandora.


And Sirius still doesn't have a channel dedicated to music 2000-2009... The Pulse doesn't count because it still plays new music and at this point is essentially a Hits1 clone. Pop2k isn't available on Sirius.


----------



## Brad Bishop

I think it's more of the general weaseliness of SiriusXM that gets people annoyed.


The main points are:

- they paid for lifetime and internet streaming was included with that.

- Oh, you want the _good-over 32Kbps stream_ - sorry, that's not included.

- Oh, you want to listen to the crappy 32Kbps stream that was included with your lifetime purchase: Sure, you can listen to it anywhere you drag a properly sized computer. Computers such as cellphones or tablets are not included.

- Sure we'll sell you the good internet stream on a monthly basis that'll actually sound good and work everywhere (Shhhh.. You'll lost your free crappy stream that you've already paid a lifetime price for).

- Want to get a new Lynx Radio, pay the $75 fee and listen to some new channels? No problem. You'll lose your already paid for crappy lifetime internet streaming. Also, it'll be $75 to switch (which I don't have a problem with as that was the original deal - the rest of it is just an endless series of games)


At every turn SiriusXM has been purposely crappy with how they've handled this.


In my opinion lifetime subs should get:

- the good stream, not the crappy one

- the good stream should work everywhere and on all devices

- the paid for stream shouldn't disappear just because someone buys a new radio or adds something to their subscription and then removes it


That would be the right way to handle it. They won't, though, and it seems to me that, long term, it'd hurt them. I don't recommend SiriusXM to anyone any longer. I haven't in years because of the sound quality and games. I usually recommend Slacker just because it works and you can cache music with it and that means you're not eating your data plan.


----------



## tighr

I dunno, maybe I'm just complacent from years of dealing with cell phone companies, but it seems par for the course that if you don't want to lose your grandfathered rate plan, don't mess with your settings. I had unlimited internet for YEARS with AT&T, and on a dumbphone internet plan (using a smartphone). Then I had to make a change to my rate plan and lost my unlimited. If I'd left it alone, I'd be fine.


The way I look at it, when those lifetimers signed up for Sirius they were given the crappy 32kbps stream that doesn't work on smartphones. If you don't mess with your settings, you still have the crappy 32kbps stream that doesn't work on smartphones. You know, it is entirely possible to sign up for the good stream WITHOUT linking it to your lifetime Sirius account; it costs more than $3.49/mo, but it won't mess with your settings.


On top of that, SiriusXM has no incentive to provide new and exciting features to lifetimers. They've already got their money. As long as they continue to provide the same service we started with (lifetime Sirius radio), they're fulfilling their obligations. There is no money left to squeeze out of a customer who has no interest in giving them more money.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23178678
> 
> 
> The way I look at it, when those lifetimers signed up for Sirius they were given the crappy 32kbps stream that doesn't work on smartphones. If you don't mess with your settings, you still have the crappy 32kbps stream that doesn't work on smartphones.



I'm a Sirius Everything Lifetimer and I could listen to the "crappy" 32kbps Sirius stream, which was fine with me, on my iPod Touch after I signed up and paid the lifetime fee. It was only the upgraded kbps stream that required the additional $2.99 monthly charge. Later, they took away the ability to stream the 32kbps version on an iPod Touch or other such wi-fi enabled device on the lifetime deal. I think that destroys your analogy because none of us had to "mess with our settings" to lose that capability. I certainly never "messed with" my settings to lose it.


----------



## tighr

Ahh, I see. Well as I stated before, I'm a lifetimer that never had the luxury of a free internet stream of any kind.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23178870
> 
> 
> Ahh, I see. Well as I stated before, I'm a lifetimer that never had the luxury of a free internet stream of any kind.



We used to listen to Sirius on our pocket-sized computers through Internet radio services similar to, say, Tunein Radio today. You still had to enter your username and password to prove you were a subscriber. Then Sirius created the monthly subscription app and forbade all other Internet radio services from delivering Sirius to their listeners who happened to be Sirius subscribers, lifetime or not, limiting their access via an "app" requiring a monthly fee that didn't exist when we signed up and paid for the lifetime subscription.


That was back when Sirius and everyone else understood and accepted that a wi-fi enabled computer was a wi-fi enabled computer no matter large or small the screen. That still is true, of course, no matter how badly Sirius wants to change the definition. So, in those pre app days, if you were a Lifetime subscriber with a wi-fi enabled computer that also conveniently fit in your pocket, you could listen to the service you bought fair and square on that computer as long as you had an Internet connection.


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23178678
> 
> 
> I dunno, maybe I'm just complacent from years of dealing with cell phone companies, but it seems par for the course that if you don't want to lose your grandfathered rate plan, don't mess with your settings. I had unlimited internet for YEARS with AT&T, and on a dumbphone internet plan (using a smartphone). Then I had to make a change to my rate plan and lost my unlimited. If I'd left it alone, I'd be fine.



Ok, this is kind of a dumb argument to have because it's not like SiriusXM is going to change anything.


I'm actually with you on the AT&T grandfathered plans. T-Mobile as well as other carriers have done similar things. I think it's great. You tell people, "You know, if you just leave it alone you can keep it." It seems like a perfectly reasonable approach to me.


With Sirius/XM, if I remember correctly, the original free internet streaming wasn't 32Kbps. I may be wrong but I thought it was more. Even so, they included the service with your lifetime purchase which, to me, means you paid for the subscription.


It was only later, when they decided that they wanted to provide paid-for streams, again, if I'm remembering this correctly, that they told the lifetimers, "oh, the stream you had is now limited to 32Kbps and limited on where you can use it." It was very much after the fact and trying to force someone who already paid them money, to give them more money by making what they had already paid for previously, extra crappy. It wasn't an 'on-going monthly plan' deal it was a 'you just buy the service upfront for the lifetime of your radios plus 3 changes at $75'-kind of plan.


It just seems purposely weasely to me. It also doesn't foster any sort of good nature on people who paid for the lifetime subscriptions and probably would be their biggest cheer leaders. What they got out of it was somewhere between apathy and disgust on it. I'm a lifetimer and I don't really use the internet streaming but it looks like a raw deal to me. I'm apathetic towards it, for the most part, but it certainly does sour the relationship to me. It definitely helps dissuade me from recommending SiriusXM to others. I think, "Yeah, they pull some shady things now and again and I don't know that I want to recommend that to others." For other lifetimers who might be more inclined to use the stream they're left with, "Oh, I paid out several $hundred for a crappy stream version of what they're satellites are broadcasting which is also kind of crappy and if I ever change my account or call in then they'll remove the crappy stream..."


The best that SiriusXM can hope for is the happy go lucky customer who thinks, "Oh, I paid them $hundreds for lifetime and it included streaming but if I want the 'good stream' then I'll just need to pony up another $4/month." I don't see many people in that category. Also seems like a hard sell to friends, "No, I paid for lifetime which included the stream but I just have to pay again for the stream that any normal person would want.. It was a great deal!"


----------



## nCubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23177725
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that free online listening (from a browser only) meant so much to so many people. My radio works fine; if I'm on a computer, I've got Pandora.



Please understand that we are not talking about "free online listening". Rather, we are talking about a service we paid for that was included in our lifetime plans. There is nothing free about it. This would be like saying "I didn't realize that free satellite radio listening meant so much to so many people", when the satellite radio services were included with the lifetime plan.


What Brad said in post #111, except I disagree that smartphone app services should be included in the lifetime subscription *if it is not browser based*. An app takes considerable time and effort to develop, maintain and update. A browser based listening service does as well, but the browser based service was included in our terms and agreement.


Again, what Brad said in post #116. Brad has done a very nice job of describing the situation in his posts.


----------



## hitchfan

Where the Internet stream is most useful for me, perhaps others as well, is when I am traveling outside the country, outside the range of ordinary Sirius satellite antennas. I now live outside the USA (not in Canada either) so my Lifetime Sirius Everything subscription WITH the lifetime Internet streaming that I paid for in the original deal is how I listen to Howard Stern, live streams of CNN, MSNBC, etc. I suppose that is why it never bothered me how "crappy" 32kbps was supposed to be since it was not really about top quality music listening for me but rather for news and talk programming channels.


Knowing I would be living outside of the USA by now was one of the reasons I took the gamble on a Lifetime Sirius Everything deal, including the Internet access on whatever size screen computer I owned, back when it wasn't certain there would be a Sirius ANYTHING in the next six months or less. Now that Sirius has survived beyond that possible six month life expectancy after I placed that bet and, in fact, WITH THE HELP of that money I ponied up for the early Lifetime deal, I expect Sirius to make good on that bet. And part of the bet payoff I should be getting, for a "Lifetime", is access to the service via the Internet on whatever wi-fi enabled computer I own, regardless of screen size, at no additional charge. At this point, Sirius has already welched on that bet big time by slipping in a roadblock to my continuing to get the Internet stream at no additional charge on whatever wi-fi enabled computers I own regardless of screen size.


Sirius corporate are not just weasels. They are also welchers. I no longer recommend Sirius to anyone at anytime for any reason. In fact, I pro-actively try to dissuade interested parties I meet along the way from signing up for Sirius. The only way I'll be ok with losing the streaming I now get from Sirius is if the entire company does down the sh*tter and takes the Internet streaming with it. If that's the way it turns out, fine by me.


----------



## Brad Bishop

There was probably a meeting inside Sirius where the discussion centered around: "We can't just give the internet streaming away!"


With no thoughts as to the fact that, per the deal, lifetimers had bought that stream.


----------



## mteastham

I'm a Sirius lifetime subscriber myself, have been since either 2006 or 2007. I fully understand that at this point, I've had 6 or 7 years of satellite radio (and internet radio) that I paid I think like $300-400 for. My radio (sportster 5) still works fine, and I do listen to the stations online and would like to continue to do so free of charge for as long as possible.


My question is:

Should I happen to go start my car one morning and find that my sportster no longer works properly, what is my best option to do to continue with the same programing I have now and still be able to continue listening to stations online (computer only is fine)? I've read through this thread, and it seems to show what NOT to do, and I'm not sure all of the information is 100% accurate. Would I just be able to go and buy another Sirius capable radio and call up customer service to switch my subscription to this new unit and nothing changes in regards to online listening?


Thanks in advance to any assistance you might have!


Also, can you use online listening while outside of the US? I'll be traveling internationally next month, and would love the ability to listen to stations on my laptop while there! Thanks again!


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23183941
> 
> 
> Sirius corporate are not just weasels. They are also welchers. I no longer recommend Sirius to anyone at anytime for any reason. In fact, I pro-actively try to dissuade interested parties I meet along the way from signing up for Sirius



I have too admit, I do this as well. Unless you are a HUGE Howard Stern Fan(and all those out there are signed up already), there are now so many FREE(Pandora/TuneIn/etc...) and MUCH BETTER SOUNDING ways to listen to music. And to get sports as well.


MLB.TV is extraordinary IMHO. You get the app(MLB at bat) on your Ipod touch, Ipad, etc... and get every game anywhere/anytime. NFL has apps for people who sign up for SNFLT to watch it on the before mentioned.


I do not know, but I would venture too guess that NBA and NHL have similar apps available to watch/listen to games on the afore mentioned devices.


Sirius is just outdated. I keep it because, MAINLY, for STERN. Cannot get him anywhere else. I listen to other channels, but mainly they are talk(Mad Dog/ESPN/Raw Dog/etc.../some music when desparate)


But once Stern goes, I will be gone too, I think. There will really be no incentive for me too stay and pay close too $100/yr for something I will probably never use again. And considering Howard just lost his Appeal last week, he will be a good soldier, and finish out his last two years, and go somewhere else(create his OWN APP for his radio show/content?).


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mteastham*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23206288
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can you use online listening while outside of the US? I'll be traveling internationally next month, and would love the ability to listen to stations on my laptop while there! Thanks again!



I live outside the USA and international online streaming via my laptop is the only way I listen to Sirius now. As long as you've got an Internet connection, you should be able to listen to the online stream anywhere in the world on a computer that Sirius corporate hasn't deemed small enough to qualify as a wifi-enabled smartphone, MP3 player, tablet or phablet. Which means you should be able to listen to the service you paid for through your laptop internationally.


That is, until Sirius corporate improvises still another term of service after-the-fact adjustment for the Lifetime Sirius Everything subscribers that redefines the definition of "Internet anywhere in the world" to be restricted to "Internet anywhere in the world...through a USA IP address only". Don't know how the welchers, weasels and scammers at Sirius corporate have let that one slip by them all this time but, so far, they have.


----------



## Kodiak33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23208150
> 
> 
> But once Stern goes, I will be gone too, I think. There will really be no incentive for me too stay and pay close too $100/yr for something I will probably never use again. And considering Howard just lost his Appeal last week, he will be a good soldier, and finish out his last two years, and go somewhere else(create his OWN APP for his radio show/content?).



Stern said yesterday he'll leave after his current contract is up (2015), so I would assume he will have his own streaming service too.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23208150
> 
> 
> NFL has apps for people who sign up for SNFLT to watch it on the before mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sirius is just outdated. I keep it because, MAINLY, for STERN. Cannot get him anywhere else. I listen to other channels, but mainly they are talk(Mad Dog/ESPN/Raw Dog/etc.../some music when desparate)


I also listen primarily to the talk channels, either Mad Dog/ESPN/NFL/College, or Raw Dog, or Stars Too (now called Indie; I primarily listen to Covino and Rich). Occasionally I'll pop over to Stern, but I think his format is old and tired now. In a pinch, a few of the shows on Stars or Cosmo are actually not that bad (Cocktails with Patrick is hilarious, it's basically two dudes reading Cosmo and laughing at the articles) even though those channels are aimed at women.


This is probably a question for a different forum, but I'm surprised the NFL continues to restrict access to Sunday Ticket to only DirecTV subscribers. They're losing out on a goldmine by keeping that content locked down.


----------



## mteastham

So for those of us with an aftermarket Sirius radio (Sportster 5) with a lifetime sub AND with free internet streaming:


What is our best course of action should our aftermarket unit bite the dust? Can I just get a new Sirius unit, "transfer" my service to the new unit (no more channels, no less channels) and still continue to have free internet streaming? I'm fine with a $75 "transfer fee", I just don't want any new ongoing monthly charges to receive the same channels and to continue to get internet streaming.


Thanks for any assistance you can lend!


----------



## SXMHelp

Hi there-


If you have any questions about transfers, or your subscription, feel free to send us an email with your contact information to [email protected], and we'd be happy to help.


Thanks,

SiriusXM Digital Care Team


----------



## SXMHelp

Hi there-


If you have any questions or concerns about your Lifetime pan, feel free to send us an email with your contact information to [email protected], and we'd be happy to help.


Thanks,

SiriusXM Digital Care Team



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/60#post_22788879
> 
> 
> While I agree that being polite and patient might smooth the pathway to achieving what you achieved, I also have a hunch that even a raging madman would get the deal most people are saying they got and that joeepisonee said can be gotten (if you're nice..?) if he makes 3 calls, spends 1.5+ hrs on the phone and pays $100. After all, the raging madman can easily cite posts on websites like these showing some people got the deal and so why shouldn't he. I'm sure there is a selective enforcement issue the raging madman could bring up, a whole fuss about why anyone needs to be "nice" to get what many who bought the exact same original deal are already getting and, lo and behold, even the raging madman would get it too. Eventually.
> 
> 
> Although I don't believe those were the exact terms when I originally bought my Lifetime Sirius Everything subscription, I tacitly accepted the original lifetime restriction of 3 transfers and a $75 fee for each as a means to discourage true nutcases from hassling the Sirius customer service people every year to transfer or upgrade to a new radio with no expectation of at least some penalty with the real world belief that if your first call to make a transfer came 5 years after purchasing your first radio they'd waive the fee and the restriction if you complained about it enough, nicely or the raging madman way. Kind of like the $10 co-pay health insurance companies impose for visits to the doctor's office. It isn't as though the insurance company or the doctors are going to go broke if you don't pay the $10 co-pay, but they need to set up some expectation of penalty for the insured or he'll show up at the doctor's office every day just for the company. Meanwhile, no doctor's office will likely turn away an insured person who truly needs medical care because they don't have the $10 (of course, the analogy falls apart in this case because there are laws restricting what doctors and medical facilities can do in this case, but you get the idea).
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, back to a certain reality about what the merger shell game really and truly did to scam early Sirius Everything Lifetime subscribers (with free lifetime Internet access) on the Internet access issue; I'd wager no amount of niceness nor raging madman behavior will restore free lifetime Internet access to my Sirius Everything Lifetime subscription (with free lifetime Internet access, mind you) on a little wi-fi capable computer device I can hold in my hand called a Samsung Galaxy SII, a Galaxy Note, an Apple iPhone or an Apple iPod Touch without launching into a lifetime of paying the extra $2.99 per month to do it. And I do see that as an all out shell game scam by Sirius.


----------



## SXMHelp

Hi everyone-


If you have any questions, or concerns about your Lifetime plan, or any subscriptions, please send us an email with your contact information (phone number, name on account, and if you have it, your account number) to [email protected], and we'd be happy to help you.


Thanks,

SiriusXM Digital Care Team


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SXMHelp*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23214088
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, or concerns about your Lifetime plan, or any subscriptions, please send us an email with your contact information (phone number, name on account, and if you have it, your account number) to [email protected], and we'd be happy to help you.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SiriusXM Digital Care Team



Thanks for the kind offer. But, as you can see by a detailed post from another Lifetimer (below), you're probably talking to a lot of understandably gun shy customers here. It seems merely contacting SiriusXM can trigger a change that does NOT benefit the customer and, most importantly, the questions you're inviting us to ask by contacting you can bite much harder as a result of what you "forget" to ask than the ones you ask. In nCubed's case (quoted below) he was burned, apparently forever losing the Lifetime Internet stream he paid for fair and square years earlier, because he "forgot" to ask the SiriusXM rep if he would lose something that he'd paid for in full already and had no inkling he would lose by the end of his contact with SiriusXM Customer Service.


Just sayin'.


SiriusXM burned a lot of Lifetimers and will continue to burn more over time. It will take more than a, "Hey, give us a call and let us see what we can do to you next..." invitation to bring them back. It'll take a clear and unambiguous proactive OFFER, promoted online and printable, for how you're going to make this right for ALL of us regardless which Customer Service Rep we happen to get that day, regardless of what will impress that Rep's supervisors, regardless of whether we sound "nice" or not at that moment, regardless of whether we "forget" to ask a crucial question nobody would even think he needed to ask involving something he'd paid for, and keep the faith among those who obviously were your earliest, biggest and most significant business model cheerleaders, those of us who ponied up and took the risk on the Lifetime Sirius Everything deal when nobody was sure there would be a Sirius ANYTHING six months later.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nCubed*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23172281
> 
> 
> Adding to the voice of we who have been dupped because we didn't ask....
> 
> 
> In Jan-2009 we purchased the full Sirius Lifetime subscription plan for our aftermarket Sirius radio which included lifetime online listening.
> 
> 
> In June-2011 we added the ability to listen to Sirius with our Android device for a monthly fee; we understand that an App takes resources to build and isn't just a browser based system, so no big deal, we'll pay the monthly fee.
> 
> 
> In June-2012 we canceled our Android device listening and this is where we got dupped. When we added the Android service, we were *never* told that if we upgrade our service, we will forever lose our lifetime subscription to online radio. We were told this *after* the fact when we canceled the Android service.
> 
> 
> I've read through this thread and the prevailing comments are that we, as the consumer, should have asked if we would be canceling our lifetime subscription to online listening by purchasing the Android listening subscription. I find this thought puzzling... why on earth would we ever, ever, ever (did I say ever?) think that a service we paid for with a lifetime subscription would be canceled by paying for new services?
> 
> 
> We have gone round and round with Sirius(XM) over the past year and have seen some disturbing events occur:
> 
> 
> 1. In June-2012 when we were canceling our Android service, we were logged into the Sirius account management page while we were talking with the rep. 1/2 way through the call, our account log-in failed. We kept trying to log-in with our existing user name / password. After pointing this out to the rep, she said we have to use our email address?
> 
> 
> WHAT? Within a 30 minute window, our account log-in was changed by Sirius, though they will not admit to this. My theory is that a senior Sirius rep "switched" our account over from the Sirius system to the new Sirius(XM) system. At that time, our lifetime online subscription plan was canceled by Sirius as well.
> 
> 
> The account rep was adamant that she did not change our log-in. We know we didn't change our log-in. But, somehow the account log-in changed while we were on the phone with Sirius trying to get our services that we had paid for back on our account, re: lifetime of online listening.
> 
> 
> 2. Over the past year, Sirius(XM) has stated that we will not have the lifetime subscription service for online listening because they do not offer that plan anymore. And that we agreed to this when we added the ability to use the Android app. Again, why would we ever agree to cancel a service we had paid for with a lifetime subscription in favor of paying a monthly fee for the same service? Dupped!
> 
> 
> 3. Finally, each time we've called, we've asked Sirius to look into how our account log-in was changed since we did not make the change. Each time, the rep said they have logged the incident and their security team will investigate and will call us back within 7-10 days. No return calls, ever.
> 
> 
> The account rep will try to diffuse the situation by offering 1-year of free online service; that may work for some, but we will never agree to this. We paid for our lifetime subscription for the satellite radio and online radio.
> 
> 
> All we are asking is that Sirius honor the terms we all agreed to when we shelled out the cash for the lifetime subscription. What recourse do we have now that they've had our cash for several years? None...


----------



## Brad Bishop

@hitchfan


That's exactly what I was thinking.


However well intentioned SXMHelp is, I'm even afraid to do anything as they may realize I have one Sirius account and one XM account and just combine the two to help me out and I end up losing just for calling.


----------



## mteastham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Bishop*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23217055
> 
> 
> @hitchfan
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> However well intentioned SXMHelp is, I'm even afraid to do anything as they may realize I have one Sirius account and one XM account and just combine the two to help me out and I end up losing just for calling.



Exactly my fear as well. I paid for a lifetime service (I believe with 3 transfers) on my aftermarket Sporster 5 unit and have lifetime internet listening. I don't want to have to start paying for either, ever. I'm just so confused as to what my options would be should my aftermarket unit ever fail me.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Bishop*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23217055
> 
> 
> @hitchfan
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> However well intentioned SXMHelp is, I'm even afraid to do anything as they may realize I have one Sirius account and one XM account and just combine the two to help me out and I end up losing just for calling.


Brad, it would not be a call I'd be making until and unless SiriusXM had made a well publicized statement on exactly what I could expect to gain from such a contact. Sure, it is possible and there is some evidence here and there that such contact with SiriusXM, assuming you get the right Customer Service Rep in the right mood that particular day or sound especially "nice" to whoever takes the call or reads the email, might result in getting most of your concerns resolved to your benefit. Lucky you. On the other hand, if any one of those stars aren't lined up perfectly at that particular moment, you could end up losing your Lifetime Internet stream within the first 5 minutes or suffer some other major gotcha' you forgot to ask about along the way.


Sorry, but the SiriusXM camp has proven itself fully capable of and far too inclined to welch on a bet after the money has been placed and the dice have settled. They've got to be a lot more proactive and specific about what will and won't happen, in a truly official statement, if you make that call or send that email with the "contact information" if they ever expect to win back any hearts and minds to their business future.


----------



## joeepistonee

If you're going to upgrade your radio not alter the SERVICE you have on your radio, your free internet will say intact. It is when you change from SELECT to PREMIER that the service is altered, thus removing your free internet subscription, because it is no longer an available service to re-apply as FREE.


It's just like Verizon & their unlimited data plans. You were grandfathered into your unlimited data, UNTIL you changed/altered your service, you lost it. Rules change, & it sucks, but it's life. If you're really that bent out of shape about it, do what SiriusXM help is telling you to do. Email them, explain why you're mad & they will try help you. Constantly posting in a forum where you're not necessarily heard, is going to do absolutely nothing for you. If you call in & be a madman, you're probably not going to get anywhere. The rep will be disgusted by your attitude & rage & indirectly refuse to help you, believe me, I do it every now & then. When you cal in & are screaming, cursing, telling me what I'm going to do for you, you can bet that; A- you may get hung up on or B- when you ask for my supervisor, I'm going to tell them how rude you're being & tell them not to do what you're requesting. It is when you're nice & polite that someone is willing to work with you. I can't tell you how many times someone has called & explained to me why they're frustrated, & I will with all intent help them & more than likely get their issue resolved.


I honestly don't get why people think yelling & screaming will get them anywhere. Doing so will not make your refund go back faster, have me cancel your radio faster, or waive something that technically shouldn't be waived in the first place. When a customer is rude, I strictly stick to the rules & will not budge, I won't care. I have remorse, but not for people who treat the people they apparently want help from like they're an uneducated little high school kid with no cents what so ever. I can't tell you how many times people flaunt their degrees in my face, i just laugh. If you want to keep your free internet, simply DON'T ALTER your service. Your grandfathered service is eventually going to have the plug pulled at some point in time.


Again, when you're nice, you'll go farther in getting what you want.


----------



## Michael P 2341




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLPNut*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware#post_21470508
> 
> 
> Back when Sirius and Xm were separate companies Mel K. pulled everything he could to merge the companies. As part of their proposed business model Mel made it known that all lifetime Subs would be honoured. Now comes SiriusXM Lynx platforme 2.0 which is nothing more than electronics with better compression technology moving into the XM Sat. platform. With this in mind Mel has magically created 3 platforms. Sirius, XM and SiriusXM. As Xm didn't sell any Lifetime Subs they are allowed to move into SiriusXM 2.0 because they pay monthly, yearly etc. Sirius Lifetime Subscribers are not allowed to move their subscription to this magical new format. *We all know that no new radios are being created for Sirius and are even becoming hard to find.* It is obvious that Mel is trying to crush all the Lifetime subs. People who took a chance on Sirius not knowing if they would live or die in three months. Mel was happy take our $500+ dollars and even another $100+ for the best of XM. But now you are not regarded as a member of SirusXM as you are not allowed to move forward with the company as they progress. I have news for you Mel. I am a member of SiriusXM and have been since you merged the company. Treat me right and allow the people who laid out their hard earned cash to move to the new radio platform. Do the right thing.


Sirius only radios are not "hard to find" if you just purchased a new 2013 Ford or Lincoln! The Ford "touch" system is Sirius only for 2013 to my dismay, as there are a few XM only channels that I was interested in receiving. Maybe the new channel line-up changes will alleviate that issue.


----------



## nynv

I don't care how many new vehicles have a built in Sirius, lifetime members such as myself most likely will never use a vehicle installed Sirius radio for the simple fact we only get 3 transfers per life plan.


I for one will only use a portable receiver as part of a lifetime member. I still use my original sportster5 which is an awesome radio, but as stated in previous post is nearly impossible to now find and the newer Sirius radios can't compare to the sporster5 overall features.


So yes, it is a concern to me on what to do when and if my receiver stops working. I believe I still have all my transfers yet to use.


As was previously stated lifetime subscribers took a chance on Sirius' survival and therefore should be respected and considered investors in Sirius instead of being given the run around.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nynv*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23263463
> 
> 
> I don't care how many new vehicles have a built in Sirius, lifetime members such as myself most likely will never use a vehicle installed Sirius radio for the simple fact we only get 3 transfers per life plan.


I have Sirius lifetime on my OEM radio in my 2009 Audi. I have never owned a portable Sirius unit.


It'll be 4 years this August (I bought the car in May and got 3 months free), and I don't foresee getting rid of this car anytime soon.


I don't need or want to be treated by SiriusXM as an "investor" simply for taking a chance on Sirius. I don't need or want special privileges that non-lifetime members don't get access to. I don't need or want to be treated differently. I simply want to ensure that my radio installed in my car continues to receive SiriusXM channels. That's it.


----------



## nynv

Who is looking for special privileges? I would just hope Sirius would still support the portable market. Many bought a lifetime plan and just hope they can fully use it, whether it means in a vehicle or a portable unit. Many use a portable receiver in multi vehicles or Sirius branded boom boxes.


----------



## nynv

If something were to happen to your beloved Audi, I would assume you would want to continue your Sirius listening and lifetime plan. Why limit it to select vehicles? To each is own. I get the benefits of SiriusXM in my car or any car and anywhere else using my Sirius boombox.


I've never expected it to literally mean "lifetime", but it's nice to have the choice between select factory installed units in cars and the portable option.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nynv*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23267421
> 
> 
> If something were to happen to your beloved Audi, I would assume you would want to continue your Sirius listening and lifetime plan.


I knew what I was getting into when I bought the lifetime plan.


If/when something happens to my Audi, I will definitely call up Sirius and see what they can do for me. If it's free, awesome. If it costs me $75, awesome. If it costs me $900, I'll probably pass.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23267909
> 
> 
> I knew what I was getting into when I bought the lifetime plan.
> 
> 
> If/when something happens to my Audi, I will definitely call up Sirius and see what they can do for me. If it's free, awesome. If it costs me $75, awesome. If it costs me $900, I'll probably pass.



I've done it before by working with a sup. If you call in & just ask first, they will tell you you can't transfer the service because it's on an OEM. Get a sup on the phone or tell the rep to get them & ask if you pay the $75 swap fee if you can transfer it to your next vehicle & that be it. It most of the time works, or they will offer to allow you to transfer it to a portable & that be the only transfer you get as well. It was stated in the agreement that if you placed it on an OEM after 09/07, you couldn't transfer the service, EVER. Just have to ask, it never hurts to do so.


----------



## Daniel Hinkle

I purchased two lifetime memberships. Just found out I got FFFD my Mel. Tried to transfer my lifetime membership to a new vehicle. I was told the lifetime time was for the life of the radio. What a crock I would never have purchased if I couldn't switch to a new vehicle. I specifically asked if that was going to be a problem when I purchased my memberships in 2006 and the rep said no problem you can move your membership from car to car at no charge. This smells like a class action lawsuit to me any lawyers out there looking for a way to make some good money?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Hinkle*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23293132
> 
> 
> I purchased two lifetime memberships. Just found out I got FFFD my Mel. Tried to transfer my lifetime membership to a new vehicle. I was told the lifetime time was for the life of the radio. What a crock I would never have purchased if I couldn't switch to a new vehicle. I specifically asked if that was going to be a problem when I purchased my memberships in 2006 and the rep said no problem you can move your membership from car to car at no charge. This smells like a class action lawsuit to me any lawyers out there looking for a way to make some good money?


If you go back through this thread, you'll find that anger gets you nowhere, and you'll catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Call up Sirius and ask nicely, and chances are you can get a transfer for either free or the standard $75.


There is no class action, because it was spelled out clearly in the terms that lifetime was non-transferrable for OEM radios.


Either way, you bought two lifetimes in 2006, and it's now 2013. You got seven years out of it, when you would have paid much more monthly.


----------



## Brad Bishop

Also note that class action lawsuits are stupid. The lawyers make bank and you, and everyone else, get a $5 coupon towards your next whatever which has now had it's costs increased by the stupid lawsuit.


If you truly think you were wronged then the proper course of action would be:

- call them and try to sort it out (be nice)

- .. if that doesn't work: read over the original contract and if they're in breach then file a small claims lawsuit against them.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Hinkle*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23293132
> 
> 
> I purchased two lifetime memberships. Just found out I got FFFD my Mel. Tried to transfer my lifetime membership to a new vehicle. I was told the lifetime time was for the life of the radio. What a crock I would never have purchased if I couldn't switch to a new vehicle. I specifically asked if that was going to be a problem when I purchased my memberships in 2006 and the rep said no problem you can move your membership from car to car at no charge. This smells like a class action lawsuit to me any lawyers out there looking for a way to make some good money?



You purchased the Lifetime in 2006, so of course they told you that you could transfer it, but at no cost? I'm not so sure about that. They changed the rules for Lifetimes in 2007, before the merge, so I don't even know how much the "MERGE" even affected this, if at all. If you purchased the radio in 2006, you follow under the old rules, "*IF*" you haven't transferred that radio anywhere before, you should be able to transfer it to a vehicle for the $75 swap fee (it MUST be paid). If you choose to go that route, I wouldn't bother going through the LCR's because they honestly, are complete morons. Call the cancellation department (866-635-2349 - Opt for cancellation) & simply, and nicely, ask; "If I make this my only transfer, can I put this lifetime on my radio in my vehicle's built in radio." I don't know how many times I've done that for a customer. If they say no, ask for a SUP. I know it sounds like a small fix, but it's the only way you can do it, unless you obviously switch it out with an updated portable radio. Honestly, your car is going to eventually die, or something is going to go wrong. The only way they're going to switch it from there, is if the radio is stolen, defective, or the radio is smashed in a wreck. The stolen radio's must have a faxed police report with them.


I know it sounds crummy, but a lot of customers apparently signed up for the service without reading any terms that came along with it, & now are just b****ing about it, apparently for the fun of it. I deal with it on a daily basis, & see it on numerous other forum sites. Again, call in nicely, & see where it gets you, probably far. Come back & tell me otherwise. If you're going to take my advice, good, let me know how it goes. If not, please stop all the whining & bickering about how they scammed you, it's not going to get you anywhere. Sorry for sounded extremely rude, but it's not ever going to change.


And honestly, if you really want me to, I can see about making any changes myself. Just ask.


----------



## Brad Bishop

I've had lifetime on both Sirius and XM since early on (2004 for Sirius and 2008, I think for XM - when they first offered it).


I remember the deal, each time, as:

- Normal radios could get 3 swaps @ $75/swap

- OEM radios could get lifetime but no swaps for them (I don't know the reason why and it never made sense to me).


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Bishop*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23299295
> 
> 
> I've had lifetime on both Sirius and XM since early on (2004 for Sirius and 2008, I think for XM - when they first offered it).
> 
> 
> I remember the deal, each time, as:
> 
> - Normal radios could get 3 swaps @ $75/swap
> 
> - OEM radios could get lifetime but no swaps for them (I don't know the reason why and it never made sense to me).



Well, before September of 2007, it didn't matter what type of radio you put the LTP on, you could transfer it up to three times. Since they have changed, they're now the way you mentioned; Three transfers on a portable, & zero on an OEM.


I dealt with this exact situation today. The customer called in, purchased the radio back in 2010, so he fell under the new rules either way, BUT - He claimed that the person who sold him the LTP said he could transfer the service seven times at a fee of $70.00. The agent who was taking the call, waived me over to take a look at the account. Reading all these forums & knowing the run down, I told her without hesitation to let him transfer the service the ONE time to his new OEM & it couldn't be transferred anywhere after that. He eventually asked for a sup, which is where I actually took over the call. The guy explained everything to me & I told him I could do what I've been posting in these forums since I've joined; Transfer to another OEM ONE time, or to a portable radio. He was of course upset, but he didn't fall under the old rules regardless. I like I have said, charged him the swap fee, & made sure he knew that it was staying on the new OEM, unless he decided to remove the OEM itself from the car.


I'm telling you, if you call in & explain your frustration, it will more than likely happen for you. I honestly don't know if it's just my building that ever does this that often, but again, it's done nonetheless. If you guys want to honestly attempt to call over & over until you get the center in Omaha, by all means, try it. It has to be worth the try if you guys are wanting to transfer LTP's this badly.


Again, if you ALTER your service in anyway; Add NavTraffic, TravelLink, NavWeather, Upgrade to Premier, ect. - you _*WILL*_ lose your free internet radio if you have it, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Brad Bishop

I've posted this elsewhere before:


I had a problem with my Sirius account about 5-6 years ago where my account somehow became all wonky at Sirius. My lifetime wasn't right and I had lost internet radio, etc.


I got some lady, and from the sound of her voice she sounded like an older, motherly type, and she was awesome. She said, "OK, I see what's happened here. I understand that you want X, Y, & Z, correct?" I said, "Yes, please." She confirmed my phone number and told me that she's sort it and get back with me.


She ended up having to delete my account and then create a whole new account to get it back to where it needed to be and she called be back to tell me what had happened and what she did to fix it and explained to me what to look out for ("It'll say you've just got a new lifetime account but, don't worry, you weren't charged for it... That was just me sorting it for you.")


It was one of the best customer service experiences I have ever had.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Bishop*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23309374
> 
> 
> I've posted this elsewhere before:
> 
> 
> I had a problem with my Sirius account about 5-6 years ago where my account somehow became all wonky at Sirius. My lifetime wasn't right and I had lost internet radio, etc.
> 
> 
> I got some lady, and from the sound of her voice she sounded like an older, motherly type, and she was awesome. She said, "OK, I see what's happened here. I understand that you want X, Y, & Z, correct?" I said, "Yes, please." She confirmed my phone number and told me that she's sort it and get back with me.
> 
> 
> She ended up having to delete my account and then create a whole new account to get it back to where it needed to be and she called be back to tell me what had happened and what she did to fix it and explained to me what to look out for ("It'll say you've just got a new lifetime account but, don't worry, you weren't charged for it... That was just me sorting it for you.")
> 
> 
> It was one of the best customer service experiences I have ever had.



See, not every experience is a bad one, I think a lot of people blow it out of proportion for the heck of it due to their anger. If you're nice, it will get you far, it's a simple fact of life. Good karma always finds it way back to you.


----------



## msujdog

joeepistonee, I appreciate your advice and I think it's good. Patience and friendly requests go much farther than angry ranting calls.


I feel the same as hitchfan. When I bought my first Stiletto 100 many years ago, I bought it specifically because it could receive 32k streaming internet radio. I could walk around the house and listen to Stern with my headphones on without worrying about my kids hearing adult content. My house didn't have a great view of the southern sky, so a couple of routers solved my problem.


Cut to two years ago. My second Stiletto got a bad headphone jack and only transmits Left audio. So I started listening to the same 32k stream over apps like Pocketunes, Tune-In Radio, and MusicMatch. Everything was great. Same internet service. Then Sirius discontinued or somehow blocked these streams, allowing streams only through their native app.


I don't know what's different between a handheld WiFi mp3 player called a Stiletto vs a handheld WiFi mp3 player called an iPod.


I would call Customer Service and explain how all I want is my basic 32k stream via other iOS or Andriod apps, but I know that there was some kind of corporate decision higher up that a customer service rep can't help me on. Most likely they would make their best effort to upsell me to the premium stream or offer a year of said service free, but that's not what I want. I want the same experience I came to love with my Stilletto that isn't available now because that device is completely gone off the market. And I'm a bit apprehensive to call after reading posts here about lifetime internet being lost after a change was made to the plan.


----------



## nCubed

I wanted to follow up with some recent events regarding our Sirius Lifetime subscription (see: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/90#post_23172281 ).


I realize this is quite long to read, but please stick with me here…


As mentioned in my previous post, all we’re asking is for Sirius to honor the Lifetime subscription terms of agreement that allowed online listening. Again, we completely understand that an upcharge for using the Android or IPhone app is necessary as the app does take a team of developers to build and maintain and we’re happy to pay the upcharge, just don’t take away our lifetime listening of online if we ever cancel the app service or modify our account.

*We did eventually get our account reverted to the full original terms allowing online listening. The process went something like this:
*

After each call to Sirius in which our request to revert our account to the original terms was denied, we received an online survey asking us to rate the customer service. We filled out the survey each time and stated plainly that although the customer service rep was indeed courteous, we were not satisfied with the result and stated why. At the end of the survey, we were asked if it would be OK for the SiriusXM Customer Advocacy Team to call us and see if there was anything they could do to help resolve the issue. We gladly accepted.


Less than a day later a SiriusXM Customer Advocacy Team representative called us. We talked at length and were offered, on several occasions, anywhere from 1-3 years of free online listening and smartphone app service to resolve the issue. We kindly refused each time stating that we would not agree to receive reduced services since we had already paid for a lifetime subscription of online listening.


And here’s the key: The representative kept stating that we previously agreed to forever lose our lifetime subscription to online radio when we upgraded our service over the phone in June of 2011. Then it dawned on me to ask if we could listen to the phone conversation since everything is recorded so that we could hear the representative stating this and us agreeing to the new terms. The representative said that would be a good idea and put us on hold; he then came back and said that the only way we could listen to a previously recorded conversation is if we contacted the corporate office in NY. I asked if he could provide me the contact information and we would follow up with the corporate office.


The representative put us on hold again while he was finding the information; when he came back, he said he may have another avenue to help us and put us on hold again. After quite a bit, he came back and said we will have our lifetime subscription back, and here’s what happened: he just so happened to run into the person who ran the SiriusXM Customer Advocacy Team (either a Director or maybe even a VP). He explained our situation to her and she said something along the lines of: Oh yeah, we’re aware of this problem and I have a list of accounts that need to be fixed. Our account was added to the list.


However, there’s a catch: until Sirius can fix this problem, we will be receiving 3-year online listening plans at no charge. Until Sirius can resolve the issue, we will have to contact Sirius every three years to re-add the plan. I asked if Sirius could send us a written letter stating this information. A couple of days later we received an email detailing everything out. And we now have our online listening back.


----------



## msujdog

I have an update on my situation with the online listening.


I emailed the siriusxm team that was posting in this thread and explained my frustration. I explained how I basically bought the lifetime plan because I loved streaming music/Howard through my router at home. The Stiletto was my radio of choice, and I went through two of them. I explained how my second Stiletto broke and they aren't available for purchase anymore. I requested that they bring back the free 32k streaming that I was able to get through various iOS apps.


I got a call the next day from a very nice customer service rep. We talked for a bit, and basically at the end of the conversation, he told me he would happily send me a new (or refurbished) Stiletto from the warranty department. I was pretty taken aback, because these once sold for $200. Even though what I really wanted was streaming to my iPod, I really couldn't argue with how generous an offer this was. I gladly accepted. He explained that he'd send it next day air, and that when I got it, I should call him personally to get my subscription moved to the new device...WITHOUT any charge.


Two days later I got the radio in the mail. It seemed to be brand new. I called the rep back, and he promptly switched my subscription over to the new radio without the $75 charge.


I have to say that I was pretty blown away. Sirius doesn't really have any incentive to make me happy, since I don't pay anything anymore. In the end, I understood that whatever decision to cut off the 32k streaming to outside apps was made at a higher corporate level, so the Rep did everything he could within his means to make me happy. That's great service, and it deserves to me told here.


----------



## mteastham

I'm also a Sirius Lifetime subscriber and have internet streaming included.


I'm interested in buying a Sonos unit, for the ability to stream all my sirius stations through the unit anywhere in my house. Will setting up a Sonos unit in any way affect the subscription I have with Sirius?


----------



## DasBot

Lifetime sub since Jan 2007 for Howard content. Free streaming of mp3 quality sound for first two years, then divided into a two tier system of, "terrible" and "what we were giving you before". Got tired of the crap quality and decided to pay the extra $3 a month. This went on for a few months and then there was a glitch and they started charging me more. I called and complained and reminded them that they agreed to give free streaming. They comp'd my account and I was good until last year when I got a call from a collection agency saying that I owed $36. I called them again and they credited my account and gave me a free year of internet service.

The lady that helped me then said that they're new policy was the new policy and that my best bet was just to call in each year and demand a free year again. Well it expired last week with no notice and I did the chat. First level dude gave typical resistance, then my memory kicked in and the 2nd level lady was great and comp'd my account for another year.... Then, I get a restricted call from their boss who asked me why I think I should get a free year. She was rude and acted like the company never offered streaming for free. She cut me off several times and told me that was the way it is.. I ended up just hanging up on her in frustration. ( I now understand what other subs saw was that, WHY WOULD I CANCEL A FREE SERVICE FEATURE WHEN I PAID)


I'm totally down with a class action. This behavior is wrong and I applaud you all for contributing to this forum. Last month I got an email from an LA Fitness settlement where LA Fitness kept billing people even after they canceled their subscriptions.. The reward was a free 60 day membership. It's not that I want money from Sirius.. I just want the service they promised.. I don't even use my Stiletto, never have. I just never got around to installing it. Tried to install it and it just won't even work. Internet service has changed so much since 2007 and I work from home and just stream.


For those that remember too, streaming used to be uninterrupted as well.. No 90 min limit. Now it's much better but the limit notices are still annoying and disruptive to my listening. I'm able to record the Stern Show for later playback and edit through the ads. I am grateful to Mr. Stern for turning me onto Sirius. I've been exposed to music and talk that I would have never known about. Like him the guys at the top seem to be the same ****** bags that run everything else popular. It'll be great to see what Howard does next. I will certainly have no problems subscribing to a podcast or the like. I just hope he does the whole thing himself to keep control of it like Louis C.K. does. The ONLY problem with doing that , is when it becomes really popular and the creepy bank dudes come out of the woodwork and want to buy it. Then it's do or die with them.


Howard has always been and inspiration to keep striving for a better life no matter the bullies or resistance of The Man. I know many of my fellow fans have resorted to piracy as a means to get content. I don't agree with this but I understand.


When you refuse to honor ANY market, you push it underground where the rules are not fair. It doesn't matter if it's streaming radio, human traffic, abortions, drugs or prostitution.. For a free people not to honor these markets creates corruption on every level.


With that, there is a growing market for unhappy subscribers ready for poaching or rebellion. We'll see what SXM's next move will be. To honor or suppress? To expand or to harvest?


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DasBot*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_23540853
> 
> 
> Then, I get a restricted call from their boss who asked me why I think I should get a free year.



It is amazing that anyone at Sirius feels they've got the ethical, moral or legal right to take that position at this late date. Sirius Radio NEVER offered "free" Internet streaming to Lifetimers. Internet streaming was INCLUDED in the price we Lifetimers PAID when we BOUGHT the service. There is nothing "free" about it. For many of us, that was the only part of the service for which we were willing to pay a Lifetime price to BUY.


And I don't recall anything in the wording of that presented service purchase, even in the tiniest of small print, that stated the included Internet streaming we BOUGHT would be restricted to whatever lousier sound quality the company made available vs much better sound quality or only to computers too big to fit in your coat pocket.


Those were after-the-fact inventions by the welching scammers in Sirius' executive offices.


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_23542418
> 
> 
> It is amazing that anyone at Sirius feels they've got the ethical, moral or legal right to take that position at this late date. Sirius Radio NEVER offered "free" Internet streaming to Lifetimers. Internet streaming was INCLUDED in the price we Lifetimers PAID when we BOUGHT the service. There is nothing "free" about it. For many of us, that was the only part of the service for which we were willing to pay a Lifetime price to BUY.
> 
> 
> And I don't recall anything in the wording of that presented service purchase, even in the tiniest of small print, that stated the included Internet streaming we BOUGHT would be restricted to whatever lousier sound quality the company made available vs much better sound quality or only to computers too big to fit in your coat pocket.
> 
> 
> Those were after-the-fact inventions by the welching scammers in Sirius' executive offices.



Also after the fact: Your lifetime internet streaming only works on computers.. Not in any other device..


I know one of the SiriusXM guys has defended it by saying, "Well, it's no different than the mobile phone company... You change your service and other grandfathered things go away..." No. Lifetimers paid for lifetime radio + internet streaming and this is a stupid game SiriusXM is playing.


Why shouldn't SiriusXM just change the idea of 'lifetime radio' to 'lifetime of the same make and model of the radio you currently have'? .. It's still 'lifetime' after all. If you want to change it then go find the same radio...


Regarding the Class Action Lawsuit: Please don't. It will do nothing except make the lawyers rich. You'll get a $5 coupon toward some subscription that you'll probably never use... It's akin to saying, "I don't like what SiriusXM has done! They should transfer millions of their dollars to the lawyers!" A far better plan is to just let others know the stupid games that SiriusXM plays. When someone asks you about SiriusXM in your car and how you like it tell them. Don't recommend it if you don't like it. That sort of stuff will do far better long term damage than "SiriusXM should transfer a bunch of money to the lawyers."


----------



## hitchfan

^

This dishonest shell game Sirius has been playing in order to save pennies managed to turn many early Lifetime subscribers, who were Sirius' most ardent supporters, promoters and defenders, into an equally ardent army of bad word-of-mouth and negativity about the company and its service. That was a dumb, self-defeating move.


And, no, I don't accept that being really, really nice to whoever happens to pick up the customer service line on a given day in hopes that you'll catch them in a benevolent mood or sufficiently amused by your manner of begging to temporarily gift you back some of what you and they know you already bought fair and square years ago is a reasonable "fix" for this problem. Consequently, if a class action suit shoves the execs at Sirius into the corner they deserve and forces them to fight out of it like the sewer rats they are by properly restoring everything Sirius Everything Lifetimers bought when they sold the service to us, I'm all for it.


----------



## Brad Bishop

@hitchfan


I agree with everything you say except for the class action suit.


I don't recommend SiriusXM any longer (I'm lifetime).. I don't even talk about it. I used to tell people, "Oh, it's great.. I like it a lot." Now I just tell them, if they ask as I don't bring it up, "It's nice that it works everywhere but that's about it. The sound quality isn't what it used to be and the price of the service is more than it should be. You're better off streaming Pandora or Slacker." I'm definitely not talking it up like I used to.


I think it's complete crap that they're appeasing people by saying, "Ok.. We'll comp you for 3 years and then you just call back.." That's not a resolution. In three years you can call back and they'll say, "What are you talking about? We gave you three years.. You should be happy with that."


It's BS..


I've never seen a class action suit result in anything except the lawyers getting rich and the people they're supposedly representing getting some idiot $5 off coupon towards a future purchase. I've never heard of CEOs being fired from it or anything of the sort. All it really is is a way for lawyers to shake down companies and, even though you think Sirius deserves it, it's not the right way to go about it. You'll get your $5 coupon, the lawyers will run away with a bunch of money, and the price will go up to compensate for the loss.


----------



## nCubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Bishop*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_23568880
> 
> 
> I think it's complete crap that they're appeasing people by saying, "Ok.. We'll comp you for 3 years and then you just call back.." That's not a resolution. In three years you can call back and they'll say, "What are you talking about? We gave you three years.. You should be happy with that."
> 
> 
> It's BS.



Agreed. However, in our case, we had Sirius send us an email transcript of the agreement. Having to renew the already paid for services for free every 3 years is a bit of a pain; hopefully it will be a 10 minute call and we'll be done. For reference, here is the follow up post that details how we ended up with the "renew for free every three years": http://www.avsforum.com/t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23369889


----------



## Penguin2


In 2006 we bought a "plug in" Sirius receiver and a LIFETIME SUBSCRIPTION.  At that time we were told that we could transfer it "forever."  Later, in 2008, we were told we could transfer it up to four times.  

Now the old receiver is now non-functioning. We've just bought a new Subaru Impreza with Sirius XM built in.  I just got off the chat room with Sirius.  I CAN transfer my lifetime membership, but only this ONE TIME.

There's a silly thing that it's easier to let the four month trial subscription with the manufacturer installed radio run out, then transfer the L.S.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## lloydct

I had a lifetime subscription from Feb 2006. I called this number 866-635-2349, told them my car was in a collision and I had to replace my oem radio. They told me it would be $75, I told them I thought if the radio was damaged it was a free transfer. They said I did not have the correct information and to stand by while they talk to a supervisor. They came back and said they would put a $75 credit on my account to pay for the transfer. I tested the radio while on the phone, Howard 100 did not work. She then informed me I needed to upgrade to Premier. I said, nicely, that Howard is the only reason I have the radio. She said standby while she talks to her supervisor. She came back and said they would upgrade me at no cost to Premier package.


I was courteous on the phone.


Hope this helps.


----------



## longwong

Beware any change you make on your lifetime account at this stage. Any change. As Premier level doesn't exist for new accounts any more, I just don't see them granting an All Access upgrade for the lifetimers. However, little did I suspect that there might be some trouble in grandfathering the lifetimers, if merely to preserve what they had.


I had a Sirius lifetime subscription since 2006.

I took them up on their Best of XM upgrade at the end of 2008.

This ended up becoming Sirius Premier lifetime, and I had the free internet listening.


My radio conked out on me the other day, so I got an exact replacement model, did everything by the book, and did the radio swap on their website.

Today when I first logged on to do this, my subscription still read Premier. I entered the new radio info and payment info.

I then proceeded to activate the radio by tuning it to 184.

It only added up to channel 210.

I waited a few minutes longer, only to discover that it wiped out the Premier channels above 184.

I logged back onto my account to discover they now reverted me to Sirius Select. The channels I previously paid for, were no more.


I had a fun 30 minutes, most of it on hold, speaking with a listener care rep who eventually gave me an escalated ticket number and said the back office would fix the issue and call me to confirm sometime this week. I hope they follow through on their word, but until I hear otherwise I have some doubts. Something tells me either I might never have my account repair request fulfilled, or the internet part might end up magically disappearing. Hope I'm wrong about this.


----------



## longwong

If you read the Sirius website under current subscription plans, it states that since Premier is no longer offered to new subscribers, current Premier subscribers would be renewed under All Access. However, when it comes to lifetimers (even those who were granted free internet listening back in the day) - as expected, no big surprise - Sirius rep told me that they cannot switch lifetimers who have Premier to the All Access... Seems that they may have downgraded me by design although they will never admit it... since the only way to get the Premier channels under current plan now is to get the All Access - which has the unfettered internet listening that they are absolutely refusing to give to the lifetimers at any cost.


----------



## longwong

My radio swap saga finally has an ending. Lo and behold, it took an e-mail thru Sirius' Facebook support address in order to get a response from them.

Today, called their Digital Support Team at the number they sent me. They said they are a team of 10 people (and they are in the US).

They were also familiar with the glitch affecting my lifetime sub, unlike the people in their regular call centers.


Within the span of one phone call, they re-upped my lifetime to Premier. However, this also eliminated the free internet listening on the original plan - the rep said that any change, no matter how small or no matter for what reason, will eliminate the free internet listening. He ended up placing me on a three year promotional setup for internet access and promised I won't get billed for this. The upside to this is that I can now use their smartphone app. The downside is that I will have to call them back in three years to re-up the internet for three more years, or else it will shut down at that time.


So, in summary, anyone who does anything to their lifetime (even something as simple as a straight radio swap) should beware of the following:

1) Any change, no matter how small, has the potential of disrupting the status quo of your lifetime subscription.

2) This is a known glitch, but the regular call center people will not understand what happened to your account.

You will need to submit a help request by e-mailing their Facebook support team.

3) The free internet listening may no longer exist as you knew it.

In its place they likely would institute an equivalent setup, but you'd have to renew it at a specified time period.


----------



## nCubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longwong*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_24239831
> 
> 
> My radio swap saga finally has an ending. Lo and behold, it took an e-mail thru Sirius' Facebook support address in order to get a response from them.
> 
> 
> [snip...]
> 
> 
> So, in summary, anyone who does anything to their lifetime (even something as simple as a straight radio swap) should beware of the following:
> 
> 
> [snip...]
> 
> 
> In its place they likely would institute an equivalent setup, but you'd have to renew it at a specified time period.



Yep, this is pretty much what I found last year. See my previous post: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23369889


----------



## longwong

I studied this thread before even attempting the simple radio swap. It seems the consensus had been that if one changed from Sirius to XM, or requested to add or subtract something from their service plan, then this would upset the status quo and require a fix for the free internet listening. However, my experience showed that a simple radio swap, same platform, was all it took to screw things up.


We should be aware of this as our radios will eventually fail, and we will need to get replacements. Even when we merely swap the radios on the same platform, and then if an issue then develops, the regular call center people won't know what our problem is let alone what to do about it. This scares me, as a lifetime sub with a total of four radios in succession has to potential to last a long time. It made me feel better to be able to talk to someone different who knew the issue, but they don't publicize how to reach these people and you have to reach out to a different place than the regular call center.


I tried to get as frank of an explanation from them as possible, and it seems to go like this: 1) The purpose of selling the lifetime subscriptions several years back was to fund the eventual merger with XM. The rep admitted this. 2) Post-merger, there isn't a proper protocol as to what to do with the lifetimers. The plans they placed us in at the time no longer have any direct grandfathering equivalent; their system has an issue with this and it is a known issue. 3) Everything which is done to rectify a system gaffe will be a work-around, and the first thing to go will be the internet no matter what.


The three-year promo internet setup they placed both you and me in was indeed a work-around which will require a renewal, and here's hoping they'll still be around to honor it. The rep told me they might work out the internet kink by then - however, since the company is not getting fresh revenue from the lifetimers, somehow I don't see them having incentive to actually fix it at all.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longwong*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_24246599
> 
> 
> ...The three-year promo internet setup they placed both you and me in was indeed a work-around which will require a renewal, and here's hoping they'll still be around to honor it. The rep told me they might work out the internet kink by then - however, since the company is not getting fresh revenue from the lifetimers, somehow I don't see them having incentive to actually fix it at all.



They are also no longer getting fresh endorsements and recommendations from lifetimers, who were once upon a time the most rabid and enthusiastic word-of-mouth supporters of Sirius if not of the entire satellite radio movement.


Thanks for the detailed updates on your saga. Much appreciated. Worry-free unlimited Internet access was and still is the most important element of my lifetime subscription, one of their biggest selling points when I purchased my lifetime subscription and the primary reason I bought it. Your saga and end result is the reason (short of my Internet access ceasing) I won't be contacting Sirius for anything at anytime, nor will I ever recommend anyone else contact Sirius for anything at anytime, particularly to purchase the service as a subscriber. I will instead strongly recommend anyone vaguely interested in subscribing to the service NOT to do so since, as has been proven time and time again with the Sirius folks, what one pays for today will NOT likely be honored tomorrow or at any time during the subscription period. If the liars, scammers and welchers in the executive offices of Sirius, Sirius/XM or whatever new moniker they hide behind in order to scam their subscribers in the future are perfectly willing to scam early lifetime subscribers on the basis of the SIZE of the computer through which we are able to listen to the service we bought fair and square, they are most certainly willing to scam all subscribers on any element of the service they take a notion to do so.


----------



## jinj

For the currently included lifetime internet (via PC) streaming, is it the lower 32 Kbit bit rate?

I don't see an option to change the bitrate, so I assumed that it was the low rate.


I assume that this streaming plan still doesn't work with their Android app or Sonos?


thanks


----------



## longwong

There hasn't been a 32k stream since they revamped the player to the current layout. If you're a lifetimer with the free internet listening, you get the same stream as everyone else. The only difference is that you can't access it thru their smartphone apps.


There is one upside to the three year work around that they give you for the internet - it allows you to use the smartphone apps. The only downside may be what will happen when the three years are up.


As it stands, I don't want to bash Sirius as they do provide a valuable service, and until they blanket the country with 4g coverage I don't yet see regular internet radio as the be-all end-all solution.


But we lifetimers are essentially orphans at this stage. Do I regret getting a lifetime sub? Absolutely not. However, I want to save others the ninety minutes of frustration I had in the process. In sum, if you have a lifetime subscription and need to contact Sirius for anything, skip the regular call center and instead send them an email to their Facebook support; in turn they will tell you who you should talk to, and it will save you a lot of trouble.


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longwong*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_24246599
> 
> 
> I tried to get as frank of an explanation from them as possible, and it seems to go like this: 1) The purpose of selling the lifetime subscriptions several years back was to fund the eventual merger with XM. The rep admitted this. 2) Post-merger, there isn't a proper protocol as to what to do with the lifetimers. The plans they placed us in at the time no longer have any direct grandfathering equivalent; their system has an issue with this and it is a known issue. 3) Everything which is done to rectify a system gaffe will be a work-around, and the first thing to go will be the internet no matter what.



Every lifetime plan I signed up for (I have a few going back many many years) was, essentially, an 'everything plan' (I think that they were literally called that).


Then they did the merger and offered Best of Sirius and Best of XM.. So 'everything' didn't include those BUT you could upgrade for $100 on each platform. So you've now paid twice and surely you're back up at 'everything'. It doesn't sound that way.


I don't recommend SiriusXM to anyone. I used to think it was great. With all of this screwing around with the lifetime subscriptions it has left a sour taste in my mouth.


"Lifetime Subscription Everything Plan" - how does that possibly not equal "everything" going forward?


----------



## longwong

The thing that has left a sour taste in my mouth is the fact that in no way will Sirius change a lifetime sub into All Access status. Even the digital care rep said they could not perform such a change. The company seems to be adamant about not giving lifetimers the unfettered internet access thru their app, which must be a holy grail of sorts for them.


If you look at their 2014 plans, it no longer lists the Premier level. In order to get the channels previously offered in the Premier, you have to get All Access, which includes the internet access. If you look further at their subscription page, they also state that those who are Premier subscribers would automatically change to All Access upon their next renewal. So paying subscribers at the Premier level will end up gaining internet access upon their next renewal.


Premier essentially equates to All Access going forward.

If they were intent on doing the right thing, they would change lifetimers at the Premier level (especially those with free internet listening grandfathered in) to All Access.

But they won't.


----------



## tighr

I'm glad you guys are all going to strenuously suggest to your friends and family to avoid Sirus at all cost... I'm not.


I will recommend it to anyone and everyone that is disappointed in their local radio stations to sign up for Sirius, because I find it to be a value to me. My Lifetime subscription never included internet streaming, and the whole point of satellite radio is that I don't need internet to enjoy it.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longwong*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_24248461
> 
> 
> There hasn't been a 32k stream since they revamped the player to the current layout. If you're a lifetimer with the free internet listening, you get the same stream as everyone else. The only difference is that you can't access it thru their smartphone apps.
> 
> 
> There is one upside to the three year work around that they give you for the internet - it allows you to use the smartphone apps. The only downside may be what will happen when the three years are up.
> 
> 
> As it stands, I don't want to bash Sirius as they do provide a valuable service, and until they blanket the country with 4g coverage I don't yet see regular internet radio as the be-all end-all solution.
> 
> 
> But we lifetimers are essentially orphans at this stage. Do I regret getting a lifetime sub? Absolutely not. However, I want to save others the ninety minutes of frustration I had in the process. In sum, if you have a lifetime subscription and need to contact Sirius for anything, skip the regular call center and instead send them an email to their Facebook support; in turn they will tell you who you should talk to, and it will save you a lot of trouble.



You have provided valuable information to us on this site. But I'm sure you realize the number of people who will read your (our) posts here probably represent a tiny fraction of 1% of the Lifetime subscribers out there. Why doesn't Sirius mention this circuitous Facebook support email option as a way for lifetimers to find some potential fix to these issues on their site...somewhere...anywhere? Meanwhile, the number of lifetimers who take the first, most logical step to deal with these issues (simply contacting Customer Service directly, not a Facebook email to someone else) and then find themselves forever shut out of the lifetime Internet access they paid for because a Sirius Customer Rep either convinced them an update on their subscription would be a fine and dandy solution for their concerns or, as far as I know, because the rep accidentally or on purpose hit the wrong key on a computer keyboard will probably dwarf the number of lifetimers who get the same three year extension you got. That's one of the reasons I won't be calling them for any reason short of an extreme case where the Internet access stopped working entirely.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_24249414
> 
> 
> I'm glad you guys are all going to strenuously suggest to your friends and family to avoid Sirus at all cost... I'm not.
> 
> 
> I will recommend it to anyone and everyone that is disappointed in their local radio stations to sign up for Sirius, because I find it to be a value to me. My Lifetime subscription never included internet streaming, and the whole point of satellite radio is that I don't need internet to enjoy it.



Looks like Sirius is on our side in understanding that the lifetime Internet access is very, very, very valuable indeed. Otherwise, they wouldn't be twisting themselves into pretzels year after year to find new and creative ways of eliminating it from early Lifetimers who purchased it in their original subscriptions and zealously guarding against any new subscribers acquiring it going forward. If it were as silly and inconsequential as you seem to be suggesting, why wouldn't they just throw it in as a grandfathered feature when Lifetimers upgrade their radios and so on? Better yet, why don't you call Sirius and tell them how unimportant lifetime Internet access is so they'll loosen up on the death grip they've had against continuing it lo' these many years?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_24249815
> 
> 
> Otherwise, they wouldn't be twisting themselves into pretzels year after year to find new and creative ways of eliminating it from early Lifetimers who purchased it in their original subscriptions and zealously guarding against any new subscribers acquiring it going forward.



I highly doubt it's as nefarious as you describe. I don't think there is a conference room full of Sirius executives twirling their mustaches trying to steal your internet access.


Far more likely, the people who make package decisions don't consider lifetime accounts when making changes, likely due to the limited number of us out there. When the systems are updated, a code for lifetime + internet access doesn't exist anymore.


The problem isn't with the people in the customer service department, which is who most of you deal with when you call, but with a completely didn't department who decides back end package configuration.


We're probably all barking up the wrong tree, and someone else entirely needs to be made aware there is a problem.


CSRs answer phones and push buttons. They can't push buttons that don't exist, and they're not in charge of what buttons they have available to them.


----------



## Brad Bishop

If what everyone here is saying is true then it looks like, based on the subscription packages that they currently offer, that if you paid for one of the "Best of" packages (it was $100 for lifetime to that on each of the services) that you just lose it going forward.


That seems pretty low. They're not even pretending to honor their commitment if that's the case. It's not my fault that they can't keep their subscriptions straight. The onus is on them to support lifetimes going forward and fix their system. When I swap out a radio I'm going to be most upset if they say, "oh you don't get those channels you paid lifetime for..."


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/150#post_24249886
> 
> 
> 
> CSRs answer phones and push buttons. They can't push buttons that don't exist, and they're not in charge of what buttons they have available to them.



Of course not. Those buttons were eliminated by the lying, scamming, welching, mustache twisting Sirius executives who made sure those buttons no longer exist and no doubt have threatened to cut off the hands at the wrist of anyone in their marketing department who dares to suggest they put them back.


The games they're playing with the lifetime Internet access is not the result of a clumsy oversight or some administrative disinterest in dealing with it. They would have less to deal with if they carried lifetime Internet access over for early Lifetimer upgrades than they've had in fielding questions, problems, anger, and work arounds every 6 months, every year or, now, every three years when the Lifetimer figures out an email via Facebook is the new pathway to communication with someone who can find a "three year button" but mysteriously cannot find a "from now on button".


----------



## Brad Bishop

I'm with @hitchfan. This is purposeful. They got their money upfront but don't want to make good on their end of the deal. That's all it is.


----------



## jinj

I was surprised to find that the lifetime internet streaming service works fine through Sonos.


It doesn't work in the Android app though, of course.


----------



## seank

That is very weird. I just tried it and it is working for me too (through Sonos). I am fairly certain this did not work before.


----------



## jinj

I only just got a Sonos5 device, its the first time I had tried it.

I told my wife that Sirius works through the Sonos, expecting her to be happy, but instead she said "yeah, I could hear all the annoying people speaking between the tracks". I remember when I bought the lifetime, how much better it used to be, I used to have multiple radios.


I pay for the PandoraOne subscription and prefer that for listening to music.


----------



## Brad Bishop

The Morning Mashup (I assume it's what it's still called) is horrible. It's everything that's bad about morning FM radio multiplied by 10.


When the DJs first started showing up, years back, I was annoyed. I thought, "Just play the music!" I eventually realized that they provided a nice little break so it doesn't sound like an MP3 player on random. A DJ, when it's done correctly, is kind of nice, I think. If you listen to any of the decade channels the DJs there are pretty good. SiriusHits1 during the weekday mornings is just miserable. It's an inane question like, "Do you use liquid soap or a bar in the shower?" and then, I'm just going to say it, stupid people call in to tell the DJs what they use.


----------



## nynv

I have the Sirius lifetime on a portable radio, I remember the original terms being 3 transfers with a $75xfer fee. I have not used a xfer yet. I really hope it is honored when needed and I don't lose any channels. Also I haven't checked my acct until today but it says I have a "select" account, I don't remember it being called that. As far as I know I have all the Sirius content.


I have to check my files to see if I hopefully have the life terms in writing.


Also it seems they finally released a good portable new receiver that compares well with the sporster 5 on Sirius without needing xm.


----------



## Brad Bishop

Did you ever upgrade to Best of XM? - if you had and did it 'lifetime' then it would have been $100.


If you never did then, I think, you basically have the same lifetime that you originally paid for.


----------



## nynv

I only have Sirius. I didn't know I could have upgraded to include XM. The only thing I miss out on not having XM I'd want is Opie & Anthony and fantasy sports radio, but that's fine.


----------



## NFLnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Bishop*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24286554
> 
> 
> A DJ, when it's done correctly, is kind of nice, I think. If you listen to any of the decade channels the DJs there are pretty good.




Certainly, you would NOT be including that motor mouth, Cousin Brucie? I for one, would like to punch him in the mouth and put an epoxy-laden sock in it! I always hear what "a legend" he was to New York radio. Well, maybe senility has kicked in because the only "legend" he is in my mind is a legendary embarrassment. It's the "Sixties" channel, yet (at least on the few occasions that he is actually playing music between all of his inane jabbering) he plays mostly 50s music and occasionally an 80s song, just because he "likes it." The 60s channel, when he's not on, which is extremely rare because they run his show almost every day/night now, used to be my favorite channel. Now, I rarely listen to it for more than a minute or two.


Speaking of "motor mouth" .. (I think that's the name of the DJ that is on the 60s at 6 on the rare occasion that "the Cuz" isn't on) .. I agree that HE is pretty good. He knows how to get in and out of a song quickly and unlike the Cuz, understands that people are listening FOR music, not his "legendary wit!"


I only maintain my Sirius sub (subscriber since 2004) for the NFL (listen to my hometown paly-by-play announcers for the Redskins) to listen to while I watch NFL Sunday Ticket games and a few talk shows. I am thinking of dropping it altogether because music just sounds AWFUL now -- like a 24kbps mp3 recorded from a worn out 45 rpm vinyl -- and is Sirius really outdated now with so many alternative ways to listen to your OWN music on the go? Like I said .. if it wasn't for a couple of talk shows I listen to that I can't get locally (but could stream for free on my phone if I wasn't so lazy to set it up) and the NFL, I would have dumped Sirius years ago! Plus, another annoyance is that my Nissan that I bought a couple of years ago came with XM pre-installed and SiriusXM won't give me the same channels (including the NFL channel) without paying a fortune each month! Kind of like I'm being punished because I bought a make of car that only pre-installs XM.


Screw SiriusXM!


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NFLnut*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24333376
> 
> 
> Certainly, you would NOT be including that motor mouth, Cousin Brucie? I for one, would like to punch him in the mouth and put an epoxy-laden sock in it! I always hear what "a legend" he was to New York radio. Well, maybe senility has kicked in because the only "legend" he is in my mind is a legendary embarrassment. It's the "Sixties" channel, yet (at least on the few occasions that he is actually playing music between all of his inane jabbering) he plays mostly 50s music and occasionally an 80s song, just because he "likes it." The 60s channel, when he's not on, which is extremely rare because they run his show almost every day/night now, used to be my favorite channel. Now, I rarely listen to it for more than a minute or two.



I wasn't thinking of anyone in particular. It was more just a general statement reflecting on how bad SiriusXM Hits 1 is.


On the decades channels, when I occasionally tune to them, they seem fine to me. DJ comes on, introduces the song, maybe has a little back story on the song or artist, and the song plays. Even some of the people from the idiot morning mashup on SiriusXM Hits 1 are good when left to their own devices on other channels.


----------



## ericshmerick

I have a major issue that needs resolution from someone at SiriusXM ASAP. I have two lifetime subscriptions, one Sirius one XM. Both were signed up and paid for during the time when you paid for lifetime, you were given free internet streaming (PC only) on the account. I have had free internet streaming on both of my accounts for many years.


In 2013, I added "internet radio premium" to my XM account so I could use my smartphone. It was ~$10/month after taxes.


On Feb 9, I called to cancel this as I no longer need the smartphone plan. In the process of canceling the added on internet premium, my lifetime radio (Pioneer Inno) became deactivated. I called back, they re activated it but I was missing channels (I have the XM Premier plan, which includes 100/101, etc). They finally got it sorted out and my radio was re-provisioned to received the proper channels.


Major issue: someone at Sirius canceled my lifetime free internet streaming! I have called several times and nobody can help. All they want me to do is pay for it and are telling me I never had a free internet streaming plan on my account. THIS IS 100% FALSE I USED IT FOR YEARS AND IT WAS PART OF MY LIFETIME.


One rep said I gave permission to cancel the free internet radio account. WHY would I do that? Someone please help me understand why I would give up something that's not only free, but was part of my lifetime sub to begin with?? This is 100% false. I called to cancel the add-on $9 smartphone streaming only. NOT the free internet streaming. Not my fault someone mis-understood me (apparently) but I maintain that I most certainly did not authorize my free internet plan to be canceled. Not at all.


I am fully prepared to start an executive email carpet/letter campaign as unauthorized changes were made to my lifetime account without my permission and nobody is willing to put back on the internet streaming that I have had for many years. It's just gone.


Someone please help. I'm happy to talk to someone who understands as customer service is worthless.


----------



## blg00


Just called today and talked to someone somewhere and if I understand correctly the term "lifetime" was kind of a lie. I bought a "lifetime" subscription back in 2006 for my Sportster and was told I could transfer it 3 times for free and $75 fee for each additional transfer. The sportster broke ~3 years ago, and I never bothered transferring since I mostly listen online now anyway. I just bought a new Honda and called about transferring the subscription to it, they told me that they can but then it is stuck with that radio. They say it's for the "lifetime of the radio" which makes no sense to me technically, I understand that they want to purge themselves of these plans but, aren't they basically just pointing a signal at a piece of hardware (shrug). Additionally, my home radio was a Sirius radio with a select package so if I transfer the select package to my car that has an XM radio I won't even get Howard Stern, 99% of what I listen to.

 

Am I understanding this correctly?! There's got to be a lawsuit here somewhere. Are they ever going to officially become one real company?!


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericshmerick*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24343034
> 
> 
> This is 100% false. I called to cancel the add-on $9 smartphone streaming only. NOT the free internet streaming. Not my fault someone mis-understood me (apparently) but I maintain that I most certainly did not authorize my free internet plan to be canceled. Not at all.



You were paying $9/mo for add-on smartphone streaming? That's fishy. It should have been $3.50/mo. If you have an active radio account, you get a discounted rate. Are your Sirius and XM accounts linked, or separate?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blg00*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24343686
> 
> 
> Just called today and talked to someone somewhere and if I understand correctly the term "lifetime" was kind of a lie. I bought a "lifetime" subscription back in 2006 for my Sportster and was told I could transfer it 3 times for free and $75 fee for each additional transfer. The sportster broke ~3 years ago, and I never bothered transferring since I mostly listen online now anyway. I just bought a new Honda and called about transferring the subscription to it, they told me that they can but then it is stuck with that radio.



SiriusXM treats OEM (car radios) differently from portables/home units. This is actually spelled out in the agreement when you signed up for lifetime.


----------



## ericshmerick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24343893
> 
> 
> You were paying $9/mo for add-on smartphone streaming? That's fishy. It should have been $3.50/mo. If you have an active radio account, you get a discounted rate. Are your Sirius and XM accounts linked, or separate?
> 
> SiriusXM treats OEM (car radios) differently from portables/home units. This is actually spelled out in the agreement when you signed up for lifetime.


No, I was paying $9 because it was made clear to me that if I accepted the add-on rate of $3.50 (many months ago) I would lose the lifetime free PC streaming rights.


I made it crystal clear that I did not want to give up my free lifetime internet radio streaming account and I was slotted in at the higher rate of $9/month ($10.17 after taxes). I have done this before and when I canceled the premium internet radio streaming, it did not affect my lifetime plan or lifetime internet streaming.


The rep who made the change to my account made a mistake and took the entire streaming off of my account. I need that back as I never agreed to this. If I was paying the discounted rate of $3.50 (now $4) I would understand, but I never agreed to the lower rate because it was made clear to me that doing so would remove the free internet listening from my account.


Another infurating thing I just noticed on "my account." My balance is showing as $901.38. WTF? I haven't paid a penny since 2004, now suddenly a change, effective 2/9/2014? NOPE.


----------



## blg00




> Quote:
> SiriusXM treats OEM (car radios) differently from portables/home units. This is actually spelled out in the agreement when you signed up for lifetime.
Click to expand...

 

Yeah still a bummer. Still seems kinda dumb to me, why does the hardware (the radio) has any affect on, the pricing of at least, the software (the subscription). E.G. I can buy a new iPhone and still have access to all my app. Maybe not a perfect example but…


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blg00*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24343950
> 
> 
> Yeah still a bummer. Still seems kinda dumb to me, why does the hardware (the radio) has any affect on, the pricing of at least, the software (the subscription). E.G. I can buy a new iPhone and still have access to all my app. Maybe not a perfect example but…



I have a few lifetime accounts on XM and Sirius and I'll confirm that's the deal. I'm also with you on it - I never understood it.


If you bought a new Honda, for example, back when they offered lifetime subs then, if I remember correctly, you could get a lifetime sub for it but you could never transfer it.


Some people claimed it was because it was subsidized or some other such excuse but it never made any sort of sense to me.


A good alternative is to get one of the old Directed SCC1 tuners with the appropriate adapter so you can have a lifetime sub in your car. It's what I do. When I go to the next car I'll just take that tuner + adapter with me.


----------



## nCubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericshmerick*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24343034
> 
> 
> I have a major issue that needs resolution from someone at SiriusXM ASAP. I have two lifetime subscriptions, one Sirius one XM. Both were signed up and paid for during the time when you paid for lifetime, you were given free internet streaming (PC only) on the account. I have had free internet streaming on both of my accounts for many years.
> 
> 
> In 2013, I added "internet radio premium" to my XM account so I could use my smartphone. It was ~$10/month after taxes.
> 
> 
> On Feb 9, I called to cancel this as I no longer need the smartphone plan. In the process of canceling the added on internet premium, my lifetime radio (Pioneer Inno) became deactivated. I called back, they re activated it but I was missing channels (I have the XM Premier plan, which includes 100/101, etc). They finally got it sorted out and my radio was re-provisioned to received the proper channels.
> 
> 
> Major issue: someone at Sirius canceled my lifetime free internet streaming! I have called several times and nobody can help. All they want me to do is pay for it and are telling me I never had a free internet streaming plan on my account. THIS IS 100% FALSE I USED IT FOR YEARS AND IT WAS PART OF MY LIFETIME.
> 
> 
> One rep said I gave permission to cancel the free internet radio account. WHY would I do that? Someone please help me understand why I would give up something that's not only free, but was part of my lifetime sub to begin with?? This is 100% false. I called to cancel the add-on $9 smartphone streaming only. NOT the free internet streaming. Not my fault someone mis-understood me (apparently) but I maintain that I most certainly did not authorize my free internet plan to be canceled. Not at all.
> 
> 
> I am fully prepared to start an executive email carpet/letter campaign as unauthorized changes were made to my lifetime account without my permission and nobody is willing to put back on the internet streaming that I have had for many years. It's just gone.
> 
> 
> Someone please help. I'm happy to talk to someone who understands as customer service is worthless.



This resonates as very true; we went through the same process you are experiencing. Read our entire story in this same thread and maybe it will help your situation:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23369889


----------



## ericshmerick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nCubed*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24345107
> 
> 
> This resonates as very true; we went through the same process you are experiencing. Read our entire story in this same thread and maybe it will help your situation:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/120#post_23369889


Thanks for this. It's exactly what happened to me...well, almost anyway.


I was told when I added the smartphone internet radio that I could get the rate of $3.50 if I agreed to forego my free internet lifetime streaming plan. I refused this and opted to pay the higher rate ($8.99/month I believe). My billing history backs this up. So I could better understand the lifetime internet being axed if I took advantage of the lower price, but I never did.


This is why I'm so steamed. Not only did I pay the higher price with the understanding that if I canceled it, it would not affect my free internet streaming, but I also lost my grandfathered internet streaming when I removed the premium add-on service. That isn't how this works.


I emailed every executive I could google and got a response from the Corporate Office with a case number. I'l be calling them tomorrow to sort this out for good.


Entirely frustrating ordeal. They cannot wait to find a way to get more revenue from lifers. Sorry, but I laid out $1,000 (two life subs) many years ago. I gambled on their success (and bought a few thousand shares as well). I am not looking for some award, I just want the T&C from my faith in forking over so much cash during a very dicy future to be honored.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericshmerick*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24343936
> 
> 
> 
> The rep who made the change to my account made a mistake and took the entire streaming off of my account.



I hate to hear that this happened to you. It is one of the reasons I've been saying I would never contact SiriusXM for ANYTHING short of a dire emergency. I am one of those people where the Internet streaming is of paramount importance and the main reason I BOUGHT a Lifetime subscription to begin with (remember, none of this was "free", not even the lifetime Internet streaming. We early Lifetimers BOUGHT it, PAID for it. It was part of the service we purchased and, for many of us, the deciding factor in purchasing it.). Consequently, I am extremely wary of tempting fate or whatever it might take to have a SiriusXM Customer Rep "accidentally" hit the wrong key or brush a sleeve across a computer mouse at the wrong moment during a logged contact with them and summarily delete the Lifetime Internet Streaming service I bought fair and square years ago.


Now, we have been TOLD that, aw shucks, just give it up if you change anything on your subscription and lose your Lifetime Internet Streaming because, darn it all, SiriusXM, the poor thing, simply doesn't have the CODE to reinstate Lifetime Internet Streaming and once it's gone, it's gone forever. Well, your case will be the test case for this (sad to say). If they really don't have a code for reinstating it under any circumstances then you will never ever get back the Lifetime Internet Streaming feature you bought way back when no matter what the reason, no matter whose fault it was, mistake or intentional, end of story, right? On the other hand, if someone at SiriusXM does locate that elusive "code" and, miracle of miracles, can reinstate your Lifetime Internet Streaming on the basis that it was their mistake during that recent transaction then, well...I think the jig is up on this "SiriusXM does not have a code for it!" excuse being floated of late.


If the "no code" bit prevails, then, at best, they might be able to give you 3 years of Internet streaming and every three years you'll have to re-invent the wheel with them and start all over again making your case with whatever Customer Rep picks up the phone that day to see if you can convince him/her to give you another three years...


Good luck with your effort to get it reinstated and please keep us posted on any stage of the process you care to share.


----------



## longwong

Ahhh... so they wiped out your Premier channels and when they instituted the change to get them back, you lost the internet. Sounds familiar. Save yourself the time and frustration of calling the normal customer line and instead send a message thru their Facebook portal. You should then get a response with a phone number to speak with an American human being, who will then see that you used to have lifetime internet, and they...(should)... be able to give you the three year promo plan. Good luck.


----------



## ericshmerick

Thanks guys for the comments. I emailed the CEO and a few others and got a response from Corporate Relations or something like that.


All is good. They added the 3-yr on my account (includes smartphone also) and when I asked for the every 3-yr indefinite extension in writing he told me it was on my account and would not be a problem. All I have to do is call in and tell them to renew it every three years.


I printed, framed and saved this email chain in about 5 different places, just to be sure.


Quite the nightmare, but they addressed it the proper way in the end.


Moral of the story is NEVER EVER call SiriusXM if you have a lifetime. Don't ever call them. Don't ever add anything to your account. Don't make a single change to anything. Don't touch anything because the moment you do, things break that may or may not be repairable. Shame, really but that's the only way it can be. Period.


----------



## Brad Bishop

I haven't called in to change anything and I just noticed on my account that one of my radios is listed as 'XM Select'. So they're screwing it up without anyone even calling in.


I'm letting my daughter use that radio and I'm going to see if she's getting the missing channels or not. If she's not getting them then I'm going to have to call. Better to sort it out now than to let it just go.


The dumb thing: They'll do ANYTHING but let a lifetime subscriber have access to their internet streaming. That's really the crux of the issue. They basically realigned their packages so that "Premier" means you get the higher bandwidth internet and now that just screws the lifetimes because "that's not what you paid for". I can tell you what I paid for: all channels on SiriusXM. What I didn't pay for was this BS.


----------



## Brad Bishop

I just did a chat to get them to fix it. They just did it online without issue.


My radio is now showing as:


Audio:

XM Select

Lifetime Plan

XM Premier Upgrade

Lifetime Plan


My other XM radios all show as:

XM Premier


To be clear: I paid for XM Everything Lifetime + Best of Sirius ($100 extra) so it's not like I'm trying to pull a fast one.


If anyone else is in my shoes it looks like you can just ask the CSR and they'll fix it for you (in case they say you can't upgrade to Premier).


None of this includes Internet streaming as that wasn't offered when this particular radio went lifetime.


----------



## nCubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericshmerick*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24351118
> 
> 
> All is good. They added the 3-yr on my account (includes smartphone also) and when I asked for the every 3-yr indefinite extension in writing he told me it was on my account and would not be a problem. All I have to do is call in and tell them to renew it every three years.
> 
> 
> I printed, framed and saved this email chain in about 5 different places, just to be sure.


Glad to hear you got everything sorted out. Keep that email in safe keeping for 3 more years... we have ours backed up in several locations including a fire-safe.


----------



## hitchfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericshmerick*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24351118
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for the comments. I emailed the CEO and a few others and got a response from Corporate Relations or something like that.
> 
> 
> All is good. They added the 3-yr on my account (includes smartphone also) and when I asked for the every 3-yr indefinite extension in writing he told me it was on my account and would not be a problem. All I have to do is call in and tell them to renew it every three years.
> 
> 
> I printed, framed and saved this email chain in about 5 different places, just to be sure.
> 
> 
> Quite the nightmare, but they addressed it the proper way in the end.
> 
> 
> Moral of the story is NEVER EVER call SiriusXM if you have a lifetime. Don't ever call them. Don't ever add anything to your account. Don't make a single change to anything. Don't touch anything because the moment you do, things break that may or may not be repairable. Shame, really but that's the only way it can be. Period.



Good to hear you at least got onto the "Beg us for what you paid for again in 3 years" program. But, imo, once a welching scammer, always a welching scammer. I doubt very much that the powers that be at SiriusXM are going to be the exception to that rule. If they "lost" and cannot re-write the code for establishing Lifetime Internet Streaming, who's to say they won't "lose" and will not be able to re-write the code for establishing "Beg us for what you paid for again in 3 years" no matter how many hard copies of that agreement you lock up for safekeeping? They can lose that code and reduce it to "Beg us...every 6 months", then reduce that to "Beg us...every month" with a single key stroke just like they did with the one you and the rest of us paid for from the very beginning, right? Of course, we will only know how this turns out in the fullness of time.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Bishop*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24351998
> 
> 
> To be clear: I paid for XM Everything Lifetime + Best of Sirius ($100 extra) so it's not like I'm trying to pull a fast one.
> 
> 
> If anyone else is in my shoes it looks like you can just ask the CSR and they'll fix it for you (in case they say you can't upgrade to Premier).
> 
> 
> None of this includes Internet streaming as that wasn't offered when this particular radio went lifetime.



I wonder if I can call up and get them to add $100 lifetime Best of XM to my Sirius lifetime. I never did at the time (5 years ago). I also never had internet.


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24358401
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can call up and get them to add $100 lifetime Best of XM to my Sirius lifetime. I never did at the time (5 years ago). I also never had internet.



I'd bet that the answer is, "NO!"


I think that if they came back on the scene with lifetime subscriptions that it wouldn't go over well because lifetime subs would say, "DON'T TRUST THEM!!!"


Of course, they're not going to do that so it doesn't matter but it does paint the stage for what couldn't be.


----------



## jeff0514


Well, despite reading this post previously, I decided to try transferring my Sirius lifetime subscription with Best of XM (which they had converted to Sirius Premier?)  My old Sirius Stiletto 100 quit working, so I had to do something.  I purchased a new SiriuxXM Onyx Plus.  I called someone who I had been corresponding with through the online customer service.  I asked whether I would lose any channels that I currently have and was told "no" repeatedly.  I also asked him if I still had lifetime internet listening.  I have been paying the $3-4 a month for the last many years for the smart phone access, so I wasn't sure if i even that that anymore anyway, although I believe I did at one time.  Not sure if i would have lost that when I upgraded to Best of XM or when I added the premium internet access.

 

Anyway, I decided to have him transfer my subscription to the new Onyx Plus, since he said he would not charge the $75 transfer fee this time.  Well big surprise, after having it activated and going through some of the channels, I see I am missing at least some.  So far I noticed I am missing Howard 100 and 101, which i previously had.  So I log onto my account and see they have me on SiriusXM Select.  It appears this does not include Howard and perhaps NFL radio?  I haven't researched enough to see what else I am missing.

 

I had already given up on the fact that I should have still had the internet listening from my computer.  But I would at least like to keep all the channels I previously had on my Sirius lifetime subscription with "Best of XM".  Very frustrating!


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff0514*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24553935
> 
> 
> Well, despite reading this post previously, I decided to try transferring my Sirius lifetime subscription with Best of XM (which they had converted to Sirius Premier?)  My old Sirius Stiletto 100 quit working, so I had to do something.  I purchased a new SiriuxXM Onyx Plus.  I called someone who I had been corresponding with through the online customer service.  I asked whether I would lose any channels that I currently have and was told "no" repeatedly.  I also asked him if I still had lifetime internet listening.  I have been paying the $3-4 a month for the last many years for the smart phone access, so I wasn't sure if i even that that anymore anyway, although I believe I did at one time.  Not sure if i would have lost that when I upgraded to Best of XM or when I added the premium internet access.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I decided to have him transfer my subscription to the new Onyx Plus, since he said he would not charge the $75 transfer fee this time.  Well big surprise, after having it activated and going through some of the channels, I see I am missing at least some.  So far I noticed I am missing Howard 100 and 101, which i previously had.  So I log onto my account and see they have me on SiriusXM Select.  It appears this does not include Howard and perhaps NFL radio?  I haven't researched enough to see what else I am missing.
> 
> 
> I had already given up on the fact that I should have still had the internet listening from my computer.  But I would at least like to keep all the channels I previously had on my Sirius lifetime subscription with "Best of XM".  Very frustrating!



I think they just goofed up on this one. I'd chat with them online and say, "Hey, add my premier back!" and they did and now, online, my radio looks like this:

XM Select

Lifetime Plan

XM Premier Upgrade

Lifetime Plan


So, there is an option.


My other lifetime radio just says XM Premier. They goofed up this particular radio at some point but did have the ability to just fix it without having to go through multiple tiers of customer service.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff0514*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24553935
> 
> 
> I had already given up on the fact that I should have still had the internet listening from my computer.  But I would at least like to keep all the channels I previously had on my Sirius lifetime subscription with "Best of XM".  Very frustrating!



If you have Sirius Select, even without Best of XM you should have Howard and NFL. Those are (or were) Sirius exclusives.


----------



## hella356

Thanks for all the good info, everyone. I'm a Lifetimer since 2005. My 9 year old Eclipse head unit is beginning to fail, so I've been looking into new head units, most of which support SiriusXM radio. The key points for me in having the Lifetime subscription are: Howard Stern in my car, and Howard on my computer. The sound quality for music is horrendous, so never use Sirius for anything but Stern, with occasional usage of some of the comedy channels like Raw Dog, and - rarely - NFL broadcasts. I do not use the app on my Android phone because I didn't want to have an additional bill every month; it would be nice to have this, but not a big deal. So I'm nervous about losing any of my capabilites when I get a new stereo. Some of last year's model stereos are Sat-Ready rather than SiriusXM-ready; do you think I'm safer sticking with a non-SiriusXM-ready unit? I doubt my old Eclipse branded Sirius tuner will work with Kenwood, Pioneer, etc., but as long as I can maintain my current subscription levels, I can stomach buying a new tuner. Once Howard goes off the air on satellite I will no longer care about it, so if getting a year-old stereo keeps me in the Howard game until he retires, I'll be happy.


----------



## hella356

Update - I filled out the form on Facebook this morning and received a phone call this afternoon. I got the offer of a one-time, $100 fee to upgrade the service and transfer the service to a new device, along with the assurance that they would do the free 3 year "trial period" which would keep my internet service (web-based, on the PC) working and that I would simply renew that in 3 years for another 3 years, etc. She could not say whether this also allowed me to use the Android app on my phone, but she thought it did. If I can get all that working for $100, I suppose I can live with it, even though it's annoying to have paid a lot of money for a "lifetime" subscription, especially when it could amount to only another year and a half if Howard leaves like he's said he might.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hella356*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24669768
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good info, everyone. I'm a Lifetimer since 2005. My 9 year old Eclipse head unit is beginning to fail, so I've been looking into new head units, most of which support SiriusXM radio. The key points for me in having the Lifetime subscription are: Howard Stern in my car, and Howard on my computer. The sound quality for music is horrendous, so never use Sirius for anything but Stern, with occasional usage of some of the comedy channels like Raw Dog, and - rarely - NFL broadcasts. I do not use the app on my Android phone because I didn't want to have an additional bill every month; it would be nice to have this, but not a big deal. So I'm nervous about losing any of my capabilites when I get a new stereo. Some of last year's model stereos are Sat-Ready rather than SiriusXM-ready; do you think I'm safer sticking with a non-SiriusXM-ready unit? I doubt my old Eclipse branded Sirius tuner will work with Kenwood, Pioneer, etc., but as long as I can maintain my current subscription levels, I can stomach buying a new tuner. Once Howard goes off the air on satellite I will no longer care about it, so if getting a year-old stereo keeps me in the Howard game until he retires, I'll be happy.



I am not a Sirius or XM LIFETIMER, but dear [email protected] this sounds like why I have Sirius. Mainly for Howard, the Comedy channels, and some music(which sounds HORRIBLE). Just made me laugh.


Anyway, a good place to look for replacement units is EBay. I got a great deal on a lightly used Kenwood BT755 which was SIRIUS/XM READY(you need to buy the separate tuner for it too work). I did not need the SIRIUS/XM part of it because I had a Sirius Stiletto 100 already. And that unit connected nicely to the Kenwoods FRONT AUX INPUT for sound.


You could go that route too. Update BOTH the Radio, and buy a used Sirius unit. I would recommend the Sirius Stilleto 2. Use EBay. It is your Friend. With the Stiletto 2, you get over 100 hours of recording(Stern or anything), and is a real nice portable unit for both the house and car. If you want something cheaper, it is all there on EBay.


Also, sounds like you are coming from the SIRIUS side of things. So they probably are going to give 3 free years(or a $100 out of pocket expense to you) of Sirius Select(which is every channel SIRIUS offers. No XM) which is great for your needs/wants.


And you are right about Howard. I really think he is done in 1 1/2 years. He may start his own private app, and o radio that way. So ALL the money goes too him. Cannot see him signing up again. Maybe 3 years, but not another five. The Man is 60 years old.


----------



## Sirius2


I can't believe the problem I had transferring my service to a new vehicle. Total consumer fraud and misrepresentation.  All I know is back in 2009 when my new vehicle's trial Sirius subscription ran out and I called to sign up I was told that for $750 (yes, $750 hard earned dollars which I paid Sirius!!!), I would get Sirius on my two (yes, two) existing vehicles with lifetime subscription plus be able to transfer the service three additional times to other vehicles such as when I purchased a new car or whatever. So I purchased a new vehicle last year that came with a trial subscription of its own... so when that trial ran out the other day and I needed to use my account, I called to use one of my three remaining vehicle transfers under my "lifetime" subscription to get service on the new vehicle. I was told that this was not possible; in order to be eligible to "transfer the account" without charge the vehicle would have had to be recalled under a warranty issue or some such B*****.  They said buying a new vehicle did not allow me to transfer service to the new vehicle at all under my lifetime subscription. Unbelievable!! I was pissed off beyond belief after taking them at their word during the sales process in 2009 and forking over what I considered a LOT of money at the time for lifetime service. Eventually, after much heated discussion, a supervisor approved transferring the account at no charge; however, there would be a $75 transfer fee now each time I used one of my three lifetime vehicle transfers (including this time)!  I'm livid by this point. They agreed to transfer the account but demand $75 each time I elect to use one of my previously purchased vehicle transfer opportunities?!!! More headed discussion and supervisor intervention and, yes, they waived the $75 transfer fee!  However, I was told that was the only time they would waive the transfer fee; so, even though I still have two more transfers allowed on my account I will supposedly not be able to avoid the $75 charge when I transfer service next time. I will cross that bridge when I get to it but have to say there must be a huge number of people who were previously conned by the same Sirius sales pitch that I was. There should be a class action lawsuit to address this situation and force the company to honor their commitments. It's unbelievable they they have been able to get away with screwing the public like this. Luckily they did not get me to this point but it was only after a huge amount of effort that I should never have had to make to get them to live up to their obligations. I can't wait to see what I have to go through the next time I try to use one of my already purchased radio transfers.


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirius2*  /t/1386303/sirius-lifetimers-beware/180#post_24814025
> 
> 
> I can't believe the problem I had transferring my service to a new vehicle. Total consumer fraud and misrepresentation.  All I know is back in 2009 when my new vehicle's trial Sirius subscription ran out and I called to sign up I was told that for $750 (yes, $750 hard earned dollars which I paid Sirius!!!), I would get Sirius on my two (yes, two) existing vehicles with lifetime subscription plus be able to transfer the service three additional times to other vehicles such as when I purchased a new car or whatever. So I purchased a new vehicle last year that came with a trial subscription of its own... so when that trial ran out the other day and I needed to use my account, I called to use one of my three remaining vehicle transfers under my "lifetime" subscription to get service on the new vehicle. I was told that this was not possible; in order to be eligible to "transfer the account" without charge the vehicle would have had to be recalled under a warranty issue or some such B*****.  They said buying a new vehicle did not allow me to transfer service to the new vehicle at all under my lifetime subscription. Unbelievable!! I was pissed off beyond belief after taking them at their word during the sales process in 2009 and forking over what I considered a LOT of money at the time for lifetime service. Eventually, after much heated discussion, a supervisor approved transferring the account at no charge; however, there would be a $75 transfer fee now each time I used one of my three lifetime vehicle transfers (including this time)!  I'm livid by this point. They agreed to transfer the account but demand $75 each time I elect to use one of my previously purchased vehicle transfer opportunities?!!! More headed discussion and supervisor intervention and, yes, they waived the $75 transfer fee!  However, I was told that was the only time they would waive the transfer fee; so, even though I still have two more transfers allowed on my account I will supposedly not be able to avoid the $75 charge when I transfer service next time. I will cross that bridge when I get to it but have to say there must be a huge number of people who were previously conned by the same Sirius sales pitch that I was. There should be a class action lawsuit to address this situation and force the company to honor their commitments. It's unbelievable they they have been able to get away with screwing the public like this. Luckily they did not get me to this point but it was only after a huge amount of effort that I should never have had to make to get them to live up to their obligations. I can't wait to see what I have to go through the next time I try to use one of my already purchased radio transfers.



I think there was just confusion.


The rule has always been:

- New vehicles (OEM Sirius/XM) could get lifetime but it wasn't transferrable.

- Other radios could get lifetime and it was transferrable but only up to 3 times and at a cost of $75 each time.


Now, the new vehicle rule never made sense to me but these two rules have been there and been made clear since the beginning. They've been shady with their lifetime internet rules, but they haven't been shady with this.


Now, I'm not saying whether the lady you originally spoke to on the phone when you purchased your lifetime sub misspoke or you misunderstood. I'm just saying that these have been the policies on lifetime subs for both services since the beginning.


----------



## JenniferTx2

Brad,

I am positive that my experience is the same as Sirius 2's. I was not told on the phone when paying for a lifetime subscription that there were so many exclusions. At the time I paid for the lifetime subscription, I was driving a car that was many years old and a not so new stereo in said car. Because I used to drive in Houston traffic so often (3 hours a day commute time), I was rear ended and sideswiped way too many times in said car I had it installed. I'm not foolish enough to throw down almost $800 for something I'm fully aware that might get creamed in traffic the very next day. (Anyone who drives in big cities is fully aware of the ridiculous road rage and bumper to bumper driving so as not to allow anyone to cut in front of the driver.). Trust me, I would have known if the salesperson gave me the full picture of what I was throwing away. There will be a class action lawsuit one day. I'm trying to talk my ex into instigating it, but haven't done the research I've been asked to do (I'm a paralegal. Ex is obviously an attorney.)

Jen

QUOTE=Brad Bishop;24817520]Quote:Originally Posted by *Sirius2* 

I can't believe the problem I had transferring my service to a new vehicle. Total consumer fraud and misrepresentation.  All I know is back in 2009 when my new vehicle's trial Sirius subscription ran out and I called to sign up I was told that for $750 (yes, $750 hard earned dollars which I paid Sirius!!!), I would get Sirius on my two (yes, two) existing vehicles with lifetime subscription plus be able to transfer the service three additional times to other vehicles such as when I purchased a new car or whatever. So I purchased a new vehicle last year that came with a trial subscription of its own... so when that trial ran out the other day and I needed to use my account, I called to use one of my three remaining vehicle transfers under my "lifetime" subscription to get service on the new vehicle. I was told that this was not possible; in order to be eligible to "transfer the account" without charge the vehicle would have had to be recalled under a warranty issue or some such B*****.  They said buying a new vehicle did not allow me to transfer service to the new vehicle at all under my lifetime subscription. Unbelievable!! I was pissed off beyond belief after taking them at their word during the sales process in 2009 and forking over what I considered a LOT of money at the time for lifetime service. Eventually, after much heated discussion, a supervisor approved transferring the account at no charge; however, there would be a $75 transfer fee now each time I used one of my three lifetime vehicle transfers (including this time)!  I'm livid by this point. They agreed to transfer the account but demand $75 each time I elect to use one of my previously purchased vehicle transfer opportunities?!!! More headed discussion and supervisor intervention and, yes, they waived the $75 transfer fee!  However, I was told that was the only time they would waive the transfer fee; so, even though I still have two more transfers allowed on my account I will supposedly not be able to avoid the $75 charge when I transfer service next time. I will cross that bridge when I get to it but have to say there must be a huge number of people who were previously conned by the same Sirius sales pitch that I was. There should be a class action lawsuit to address this situation and force the company to honor their commitments. It's unbelievable they they have been able to get away with screwing the public like this. Luckily they did not get me to this point but it was only after a huge amount of effort that I should never have had to make to get them to live up to their obligations. I can't wait to see what I have to go through the next time I try to use one of my already purchased radio transfers.  


I think there was just confusion.

The rule has always been:
- New vehicles (OEM Sirius/XM) could get lifetime but it wasn't transferrable.
- Other radios could get lifetime and it was transferrable but only up to 3 times and at a cost of $75 each time.

Now, the new vehicle rule never made sense to me but these two rules have been there and been made clear since the beginning. They've been shady with their lifetime internet rules, but they haven't been shady with this.

Now, I'm not saying whether the lady you originally spoke to on the phone when you purchased your lifetime sub misspoke or you misunderstood. I'm just saying that these have been the policies on lifetime subs for both services since the beginning.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tighr

Sirius2 said:


> All I know is back in 2009 when my new vehicle's trial Sirius subscription ran out and I called to sign up I was told that for $750 (yes, $750 hard earned dollars which I paid Sirius!!!), I would get Sirius on my two (yes, two) existing vehicles with lifetime subscription plus be able to transfer the service three additional times to other vehicles such as when I purchased a new car or whatever.


The salesperson I purchased my lifetime subscription from back in 2009 was very clear that OEM radios were non-transferrable. It sounds like you either misunderstood or were misinformed, but that has always been the policy.

$750 for two lifetime subscriptions is a very good deal for 2009. I paid $400 for one car, and it was "on sale" at the time, down from $500.

That being said, I'm encouraged that if my car ever needs to be transferred, all I have to do is call them up and complain a little loudly and they will happily transfer my service, despite my full knowledge that this should not be allowed by their T&C.


----------



## hooper610

*Lifetime Free Internet Radio*

Sorry to bring up this old thread but I called in to Sirius about a renewal on a radio today. Was chatting with the rep about the "free" internet radio account that came with lifetime subs not working on the mobile apps and he said that wasn't the case any longer. Sure enough I logged into the android app and did NOT see the subscribe message. I am thinking this change was pretty recent and haven't really seen it posted elsewhere. Just as fyi!

My original lifetime sub was probably around 2005 on an external Alpine tuner (SIR ALP1).


----------



## jinj

I don't find this to be the case, it says I have to upgrade my subscription.


----------



## hooper610

jinj said:


> I don't find this to be the case, it says I have to upgrade my subscription.


 Interesting. That was the message that I always had too. Just looked and my sub date was 8/2006. I actually have a separate login for my radio account. On the website the account is listed as Free Internet Radio.


----------



## jinj

hooper610 said:


> Interesting. That was the message that I always had too. Just looked and my sub date was 8/2006. I actually have a separate login for my radio account. On the website the account is listed as Free Internet Radio.


My online web account management page has been messed up for years, it won't let me even see my radio.

I've had it since just after they started offering lifetimes, several years before yours I think.


----------



## jinj

I went on the account webpage, recovered the login, selected 'change plan', it took me a menu, I selected not to make any changes.
It said if I make any changes I would lose my free online account listening. Went back to main page.

Re-downloaded the Android app, logged in with my web account, gave me an error, as expected. Then logged in with the online listening account... and it works!



Thanks for this huge update hooper.


----------



## hooper610

jinj said:


> I went on the account webpage, recovered the login, selected 'change plan', it took me a menu, I selected not to make any changes.
> It said if I make any changes I would lose my free online account listening. Went back to main page.
> 
> Re-downloaded the Android app, logged in with my web account, gave me an error, as expected. Then logged in with the online listening account... and it works!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this huge update hooper.


Glad to hear it worked! Now I can cancel my other sub. LOL


----------



## Brad Bishop

Looks like it works!

Good for SiriusXM for doing this.

They've been raised up a notch in my book.


----------



## jinj

Brad Bishop said:


> Looks like it works!
> 
> Good for SiriusXM for doing this.
> 
> They've been raised up a notch in my book.


They probably didn't do it because they wanted to make people happy, my guess is that it was a management/software decision, making it make less sense to keep the different streaming accounts separate.


----------



## Brad Bishop

jinj said:


> They probably didn't do it because they wanted to make people happy, my guess is that it was a management/software decision, making it make less sense to keep the different streaming accounts separate.


Yeah, I thought the same thing.

Still, they've been fighting this nonsense for so long, as have the subscribers, that it's nice that it worked out like this.


----------



## har02052

*Transfer from a Sirius radio to a SiriusXM device?*

I am just wondering if you have a lifetime subscription on a device that is an older (SIR-PNP2) device which is a Sirius device, can it be transferred to a SiriusXM device? According to the CS page, if the subscription was paid for before June 2005 it can be transferred as many times as you want, but that it will cost $75 each time. It doesn't however state whether or not it can be transferred from a Sirius device to a SiriusXM device. Also, any idea if I can transfer it out of my name into my friends name? I actually don't use it anymore, I have the old device and a friend has a brand new car with SiriusXM built in. He is loving his trial and wants me to transfer it into his name. Thanks in advance.

Got my own answer, in case anyone else cares.

Siddle: Hi, my name is Siddle, Thank you for contacting SiriusXM. How may I help you?
Me: I have an old Sirius device, a SIR-PNP2, that still works on my lifetime account, I am just wondering if the service can be transferred to a SiriusXM device, or if the technology is not compatible?
Siddle: I'll be happy to assist you with the information.
Siddle: xxxxx, you can definitely transfer the lifetime service to another radio and there would be a $75+tax transfer fee.
Me: online it says I can transfer as many times as I want for $75, I am just wondering if it has to be a Sirius device or if it can be a SiriusXM?
Siddle: You will be able to transfer for 3 times only.
Siddle: It can be Sirius or XM, it doesn't matter.
Me: According to the customer service page: Before June 20, 2005: Yes, it is transferable from one radio to another any number of times.*
Siddle: Sure, in this case you can do that.
Siddle: Do you have any more questions for me? 
Me: Is it possible to transfer my account to another person? I don't use my subscription hardly ever. My friend would like to have it. He wonders if I can transfer it to his name.
Siddle: Sure, you can do that, we have a special team that will help you with that. Let me give you their telephone number.
Me: Does it cost?
Siddle: It will not cost you.
Siddle: Please call 888-601-6302 and that special department will handle that entire transaction for you.
Me: Awesome, thanks.
Siddle: You're welcome. Is there anything else that I may help you with today?
Me: Nope, that's it.


----------



## psuKinger

jinj said:


> They probably didn't do it because they wanted to make people happy, my guess is that it was a management/software decision, making it make less sense to keep the different streaming accounts separate.


I just stumbled across this thread using The Google... and just switched to Android last week. So I downloaded the SiriusXM app, and tried to log in... still no go for me. 

You guys STILL have free internet streaming, with your lifetime subscription? And you're now also using the mobile app (without a new or changed subscription)??


----------



## Brad Bishop

psuKinger said:


> I just stumbled across this thread using The Google... and just switched to Android last week. So I downloaded the SiriusXM app, and tried to log in... still no go for me.
> 
> You guys STILL have free internet streaming, with your lifetime subscription? And you're now also using the mobile app (without a new or changed subscription)??


Yes. I have no issues with using the mobile app with my old lifetime - free internet streaming setup.

It didn't used to work.


----------



## psuKinger

Brad Bishop said:


> Yes. I have no issues with using the mobile app with my old lifetime - free internet streaming setup.
> 
> It didn't used to work.


Yes. I have a lifetime subscription (purchased in 2009, right when they notified everyone that free streaming would soon no longer be included for free with subscriptions... but that you could extend your subscription and your free streaming would extend for as long as you extend your contract. I upgraded all the way to Lifetime at that point).

I'm streaming on my PC right now, as I have been, "for free", ever since upgrading to Lifetime 5 years ago...

I just tried on my Android, after finding this thread... I still got the error message about how my account isn't valid, and I need to upgrade my plan in order to use the app. Any tips/hints/thoughts on how you made this work?


CORRECTION:
I cannot explain why, but the FIRST time I attempted to do it (an hour ago), I got denied, the same way I have been for years. I tried again, for no real reason at all... and this time the app let me log in and use it. I cannot explain why... but, based on my experiences, try to log in, not once, but twice!


----------



## tighr

Wow!

I've never had online listening (it was not a part of my lifetime subscription when I purchased in August 2009). After hearing from folks in this thread, I decided it was worth a shot and logged in. Under "My Subscriptions", it still gives me the option to pay $4/mo for online listening, but when I go to view my plan, here are the options I see:




























So, based on this information, it appears that I'm supposed to both not have internet and have internet. Contradictory, it seems. I decided that this needs testing, went to the radio (which never worked for me, ever) and logged in with my username and password. I am currently enjoying streaming music. I'll have to download the app to my phone and see if it works there, too.

I urge anyone else with lifetime to try this out.


----------



## hitchfan

If I understand what is being posted about this...lifetime subscribers, like me, who also have been getting the free internet stream should now be able to download the SiriusXM app onto their Android smartphones and stream SiriusXM through it for free, without paying the additional $4 per month?

If that is what is being said...then, unfortunately, that is not what the Customer Service Rep at SiriusXM's online chat line said to me about my lifetime subscription. I downloaded the app, have now tried several times to log on and only get the "Basic Accounts Restricted" pop up saying I have to upgrade in order to listen on this device. My chat with Anthony at SiriusXM confirmed that is so, that there is no way on Earth I am going to be able to listen to SiriusXM on my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 through the SiriusXM app unless I pony up $4 per month, end of story and thank you very much for asking.

Is what Anthony said true and in direct opposition to what others on this thread are experiencing?


----------



## jinj

hitchfan said:


> If I understand what is being posted about this...lifetime subscribers, like me, who also have been getting the free internet stream should now be able to download the SiriusXM app onto their Android smartphones and stream SiriusXM through it for free, without paying the additional $4 per month?
> 
> If that is what is being said...then, unfortunately, that is not what the Customer Service Rep at SiriusXM's online chat line said to me about my lifetime subscription. I downloaded the app, have now tried several times to log on and only get the "Basic Accounts Restricted" pop up saying I have to upgrade in order to listen on this device. My chat with Anthony at SiriusXM confirmed that is so, that there is no way on Earth I am going to be able to listen to SiriusXM on my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 through the SiriusXM app unless I pony up $4 per month, end of story and thank you very much for asking.
> 
> Is what Anthony said true and in direct opposition to what others on this thread are experiencing?


Trying logging in several times, like others have done, it works. If it works on their website, it will work on the app. It also works me for with Sonos, has done for a while there.


----------



## hitchfan

jinj said:


> Trying logging in several times, like others have done, it works. If it works on their website, it will work on the app. It also works me for with Sonos, has done for a while there.


I've now tried well over 20 times, even waited the magical hour between tries once. But it isn't happening. I now live in a part of the world where it is very late at night so I will try several more times tomorrow and see what happens. The SiriusXM Customer Service Rep was very adamant about it. According to him there is no way I'm going to be able to listen on my smartphone unless I pay the $4 per month. No wiggle room. No exceptions. No way.

But I will still try again tomorrow.


----------



## jinj

hitchfan said:


> I've now tried well over 20 times, even waited the magical hour between tries once. But it isn't happening. I now live in a part of the world where it is very late at night so I will try several more times tomorrow and see what happens. The SiriusXM Customer Service Rep was very adamant about it. According to him there is no way I'm going to be able to listen on my smartphone unless I pay the $4 per month. No wiggle room. No exceptions. No way.
> 
> But I will still try again tomorrow.


Can you listen on the website?


----------



## hitchfan

^ Yes, I listen online via the SiriusXM website every day. On my laptop. But that doesn't work on my smartphone.


----------



## jinj

hitchfan said:


> ^ Yes, I listen online via the SiriusXM website every day. On my laptop. But that doesn't work on my smartphone.


This is strange then. As I can use both the app and website.


----------



## tighr

I just downloaded the SiriusXM app, logged in with my SiriusXM username/password, and success. First try. Perhaps you're using the wrong username? I used the exact same username that I use to log in to manage my account. I know in the past, there were separate account and online listening logins.

I'm very stoked, I've never ever had online listening before, ever.


----------



## hitchfan

tighr said:


> I just downloaded the SiriusXM app, logged in with my SiriusXM username/password, and success. First try. Perhaps you're using the wrong username? I used the exact same username that I use to log in to manage my account. I know in the past, there were separate account and online listening logins.


Ok, it finally worked for me. However, in my case I had to enter my online listening username (which isn't the same as my Manage Accounts username) and my Manage Accounts password (which isn't the same as my online listening password)!

If this continues to work for us, it would be a big surprise to the SiriusXM Customer Service Team since the two I asked about it (I had to do a second online chat to recover my account number) were quite certain there was no way, no how an original or subsequent lifetime subscriber could listen to SiriusXM on a smartphone without paying the additional $4 per month. Enjoy it while it lasts, I suppose.

btw, I never mentioned where I heard the "rumor" that lifetime subscribers might now have access to smartphone listening without upgrading to a monthly fee account.


----------



## Brad Bishop

I think this may be subscription age related.

Lifetime internet wasn't always offered and I think if you bought a lifetime sub after a certain date then the internet steaming (old or new) doesn't apply.

I say this because I have several lifetime subs and the earlier ones have the free streaming. The later ones do not - not even when I go down into the menus to the "Sweeten the deal" bit as mentioned in a post above. All of my later lifetime subscriptions show that it's $4/mo extra.


----------



## tighr

Brad Bishop said:


> I think this may be subscription age related.
> 
> Lifetime internet wasn't always offered and I think if you bought a lifetime sub after a certain date then the internet steaming (old or new) doesn't apply.


I never had internet, ever. (Subscriber since 8/09).

I now have internet/mobile streaming.


----------



## Brad Bishop

tighr said:


> I never had internet, ever. (Subscriber since 8/09).
> 
> I now have internet/mobile streaming.


You may have had the option and just never set it up.


----------



## bmfinc

Great thread - I bought a Canadian lifetime in June 06 and I use to be able to listen online, but haven't been able to for the last couple of years. I can login to account details and they want me to subscribe for online streaming for $4/month. Should I have to pay this or should I get this free? Thanks!


----------



## The Grim Reaper

I just bought a 2014 Malibu and my lifetime didn't transfer because I bought the lifetime on a JVC back in 05. I had the JVC radio from late 2003 until March of this year. I had 3 of the same JVC Satellite radio because the first 2 burnt out and quit working.


----------



## hitchfan

bmfinc said:


> Great thread - I bought a Canadian lifetime in June 06 and I use to be able to listen online, but haven't been able to for the last couple of years. I can login to account details and they want me to subscribe for online streaming for $4/month. Should I have to pay this or should I get this free? Thanks!


I would certainly not be the expert on this, and the Canadian Lifetimes might behave differently. Don't know. But the pertinent posts seem to begin with hooper610's Post #214 . It was trial and error for me. I had to create a Manage Accounts/webpage username and password. After all these years (since December 2007), I'd never set up a Manage Accounts/webpage username and password. Never needed one until now. I had set up an Online Listening username and password, but that isn't what made this latest development happen in my case. 

In my case, it didn't work when I put into the smartphone app my Manage Account/webpage username and password. It also didn't work when I entered my Online Listening username and password. But it did work when I put in my Online Listening username and my Manage Account/webpage password. Go figure. 

It also seems the SiriusXM Customer Reps are not on the same sheet of music about this new development. hooper610 reported, "Was chatting with the rep about the "free" internet radio account that came with lifetime subs not working on the mobile apps and he said that wasn't the case any longer." But my chat with two different SiriusXM Customer Service reps was the exact opposite. They both said no way, no how would anyone, original Lifetime subscribers or later Lifetime subscribers, be able to use the mobile app without paying $4 per month, end of story, don't even bother asking again. It really was that cut and dried.

It is still possible we have walked into a clever SiriusXM trap. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to discover in a couple of weeks that my free Online Listening access stops cold because there was some insidious communication sent to SiriusXM when I started using the free mobile app that triggers an end of my free Online Listening and then also stops the free mobile app use because, don'tcha' know, using the mobile app for so much as a single day qualifies as "changing your plan" and, oh by the way, my access to the mobile app for free was just the usual one or two week free trial everybody gets to see if you want to start ponying up the $4 per month. "Hey, didn't you read the teeny-tiny fine print we printed up on this issue about a year after you bought that Sirius Everything Lifetime Subscription?!" 

Time will tell...


----------



## gccjr

hitchfan said:


> But my chat with two different SiriusXM Customer Service reps was the exact opposite. They both said no way, no how would anyone, original Lifetime subscribers or later Lifetime subscribers, be able to use the mobile app without paying $4 per month, end of story, don't even bother asking again. It really was that cut and dried.


This statement is entirely incorrect for a small set of subscribers. 

I subscribed a lifetime XM radio shortly before the merger and have had free lifetime premium online since the merger. My lifetime subscription has included access to the app (both Apple and Android) since the apps were released - I'm presuming this was because I have the premium online versus regular. The premium online was given to XM subscribers who complained after the merger that the bit-rate at the time (64k on XM) was dropped to 32k. After the merger, SiriusXM dropped the 64k stream and only offered 32k and 128k bit streams. The ads at the time for lifetime said there would be no change for the online radio for XM lifetime subscribers, so those who complained about the reduction to the 32k stream were moved to the 128k stream for lifetime (it was not automatic and only given to those who asked - a simple email did it). It's been a great deal because I use the app more than the radio these days (including the OnDemand features).


----------



## hitchfan

gccjr said:


> This statement is entirely incorrect for a small set of subscribers.
> 
> I subscribed a lifetime XM radio shortly before the merger and have had free lifetime premium online since the merger. My lifetime subscription has included access to the app (both Apple and Android) since the apps were released - I'm presuming this was because I have the premium online versus regular. The premium online was given to XM subscribers who complained after the merger that the bit-rate at the time (64k on XM) was dropped to 32k. After the merger, SiriusXM dropped the 64k stream and only offered 32k and 128k bit streams. The ads at the time for lifetime said there would be no change for the online radio for XM lifetime subscribers, so those who complained about the reduction to the 32k stream were moved to the 128k stream for lifetime (it was not automatic and only given to those who asked - a simple email did it). It's been a great deal because I use the app more than the radio these days (including the OnDemand features).


Of course, you can only assume that all the people who had premium online vs regular and who complained and got the premium included have had access through the mobile app for free all this time. That would mean every subscriber who so much as made the call or sent an email got the ok and instructions on how to do it. Do you really think that is what XM or SiriusXM or whoever they were at the time did that? It seems to me a lot of this has been subject to the whim of the Customer Rep who happens to pick up the phone or read the email and your luck in hitting the right one at the right time in the right mood. And I don't know if the original Sirius subscribers (vs the XM subscribers) have had as much good fortune in this regard. 

In fact, we had a couple of fellows posting on this thread for quite a while until relatively recently who are or were then SiriusXM Customer Reps (joeepistonee and another one literally claiming to be SXMHelp) and, afaik, they never mentioned this ability for SiriusXM Lifetime subscribers to listen through the mobile app for free. And that was quite a hot subject for a while. Unless I totally missed it, up until just the last couple of weeks or so, this is an entirely new development and rather big news for many of the Lifetimers here..isn't it? Did posters joeepistonee or SXMHelp ever mention it?


----------



## capt.Atari

hitchfan said:


> Of course, you can only assume that all the people who had premium online vs regular and who complained and got the premium included have had access through the mobile app for free all this time. That would mean every subscriber who so much as made the call or sent an email got the ok and instructions on how to do it. Do you really think that is what XM or SiriusXM or whoever they were at the time did that? It seems to me a lot of this has been subject to the whim of the Customer Rep who happens to pick up the phone or read the email and your luck in hitting the right one at the right time in the right mood. And I don't know if the original Sirius subscribers (vs the XM subscribers) have had as much good fortune in this regard.
> 
> In fact, we had a couple of fellows posting on this thread for quite a while until relatively recently who are or were then SiriusXM Customer Reps (joeepistonee and another one literally claiming to be SXMHelp) and, afaik, they never mentioned this ability for SiriusXM Lifetime subscribers to listen through the mobile app for free. And that was quite a hot subject for a while. Unless I totally missed it, up until just the last couple of weeks or so, this is an entirely new development and rather big news for many of the Lifetimers here..isn't it? Did posters joeepistonee or SXMHelp ever mention it?


As a life time Sirius Subscriber from 2005/2006 I had the free online non-cd quality stream until they dropped it in 2009 and only offered the CD quality stream with a cost 3 bucks and some change. At that point I bought the CD quality stream. I still hang on to my current radio although it's nearly shot but I only have one more free upgrade left on my Satellite lifetime contract and I am saving that for my next car stereo. It seems XM internet subscribers before the merger got the better deal as they have received lifetime CD quality sound and don't have to pay for the app. If prior post are accurate. I listen far more on my App than the radio. As long as I have Wi-Fi or 3g/4g I'd listen to the app on the road if my current factory car stereo had an AUX in.


----------



## hitchfan

capt.Atari said:


> As a life time Sirius Subscriber from 2005/2006 I had the free online non-cd quality stream until they dropped it in 2009 and only offered the CD quality stream with a cost 3 bucks and some change. At that point I bought the CD quality stream. I still hang on to my current radio although it's nearly shot but I only have one more free upgrade left on my Satellite lifetime contract and I am saving that for my next car stereo. It seems XM internet subscribers before the merger got the better deal as they have received lifetime CD quality sound and don't have to pay for the app. If prior post are accurate. I listen far more on my App than the radio. As long as I have Wi-Fi or 3g/4g I'd listen to the app on the road if my current factory car stereo had an AUX in.


Me too. I live way outside of the USA now, so have not used my radio in a long time and have only listened through the online webpage. But since I've had the mobile app, I have been listening through the mobile app on a Bluetooth-enabled audio system instead of through their online webpage. Almost everything about it is better, more fun. It is nice to again have access to the "free" online listening that I paid for back in December 2007 on any computer, even if that computer is small enough to fit in your jacket pocket!

Thanks to all who found out about this new development and passed along the info despite some SiriusXM Customer Reps' contradicting assertions about it.


----------



## tighr

tentiontte said:


> The CS rep told me that they would not move Sirius LIfetimers to XM and will just give us some cheap portable radio to transfer to.


If they do this for the OEM radios, too, I'll be ok with that decision. They'll need to shut down Sirius eventually.


----------



## JA Fant

I concur. I actually paid for (2) lifetime subs. The 1st back in 2004/2005 via XM radio. Then the 2nd around 2008/2009 after the SXM merger...


----------



## wild wild west

*Can you Buy a used xm lifetime receiver and have it work*

I am a long time XM subscriber but I won't pay full price and getting tired of trying to get a deal. I'm considering buying a used XM with a lifetime subscription. 

Will the lifetime subscription transfer over to me? 

How would I know other than take the word of the seller that it had a lifetime subscription. 

If I called XM with the ID would they shut it off? 

A while back I was considering doing this and the seller was afraid to give me the ID before I bought it for fear XM would shut it down if I called and asked about it. More than likely the seller would not be the original owner. 

I know about the lifetime 3 transfer thing for $75 ea from one rec. to another but how would I know if there were any transfers left?
Thanks for the help


----------



## tighr

wild wild west said:


> I am a long time XM subscriber but I won't pay full price and getting tired of trying to get a deal. I'm considering buying a used XM with a lifetime subscription.


Lifetime subscriptions are non-transferable; that being said, what they don't know won't hurt them.

To answer your question: If SiriusXM doesn't know that the original owner sold the radio to you, then they'll have no reason to shut it off. I would not call them and let them know. The nice thing about Lifetime is that there is no reason to have contact with the company, because the radios just work.

As far as transferring it to a new radio, good luck, I would not imagine that to be very successful.

I do know that you can often find radios on eBay with active lifetime subscriptions.


----------



## mde8965

I just cancelled the SXM service once and for all on my two vehicles. I have been doing the 6 month for $25 thing for the last two years. And I am on bill only. But got sick and tired of having to call them 4 times/year for the deal (the cars have different expiration). If they can afford to dole out these discounts if you call, they should be able to afford to fix the price and put you on a 2 year contract or something for $100 + the taxes/fees (for the two years).

Guess I will just upgrade cars more often and get the 6 months or a year free promo, then trade the car when it ends...LOL J/K...


----------



## DJRobX

Do you other Sirius Lifetimers get channels 55 and 57? My OEM radio tuner box that I've been able to physically transfer from 3 Nissan vehicles since 2003 still works great, but I can't pick up Utopia or Y2Kountry. Looking over all of the documentation I should be able to, and I've tried a re-hit.


----------



## Brad Bishop

DJRobX said:


> Do you other Sirius Lifetimers get channels 55 and 57? My OEM radio tuner box that I've been able to physically transfer from 3 Nissan vehicles since 2003 still works great, but I can't pick up Utopia or Y2Kountry. Looking over all of the documentation I should be able to, and I've tried a re-hit.


I checked yesterday and get both 55 and 57 on my Sirius radio.

Maybe you can try finding where the tuner is and pull the plug on it and give it a few minutes and then plug it back in with hopes of resetting it.


----------



## IRJ

Am I correct in assuming that Sirius/XM no longer offer new or upgrades to Lifetime Subscriptions?


----------



## JA Fant

IRJ-

to my knowledge, there are no 'new' lifetime subscription(s).


----------



## pdxracer

I have a Sirius under dash receiver (plugs into head unit) I bought on Ebay back in 2006, been working ever since.

Am looking to upgrade to new stereo and satt antenna for truck, have a couple of questions.

1 - Is it easy to transfer license to another satellite receiver, and is it just $75 to SiriusXM (to my knowledge, this would be first xfer as it initially came from a wrecked vehicle)
2 - Can I expect to get more stations, or am I still going to be limited since it was pre merger (I have most stations, but not all)
3 - I have currently SIR-PNR2 satt under dash, looking to upgrade to the Sirius SXV200v1 or SXV300 - Is the antenna going to top of truck, the same as the old model? (So I would not have to run that cable again, wondering if I can use the old one to connect to the new receiver)
4 - Is there any other complications that I need to know about before I pull the trigger on buying the new deck and siriusxm receiver?


----------



## pdxracer

pdxracer said:


> I have a Sirius under dash receiver (plugs into head unit) I bought on Ebay back in 2006, been working ever since.
> 
> Am looking to upgrade to new stereo and satt antenna for truck, have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1 - Is it easy to transfer license to another satellite receiver, and is it just $75 to SiriusXM (to my knowledge, this would be first xfer as it initially came from a wrecked vehicle)
> 2 - Can I expect to get more stations, or am I still going to be limited since it was pre merger (I have most stations, but not all)
> 3 - I have currently SIR-PNR2 satt under dash, looking to upgrade to the Sirius SXV200v1 or SXV300 - Is the antenna going to top of truck, the same as the old model? (So I would not have to run that cable again, wondering if I can use the old one to connect to the new receiver)
> 4 - Is there any other complications that I need to know about before I pull the trigger on buying the new deck and siriusxm receiver?


Oh .. and 5

I bought this off Ebay back in 2006, not knowing it had a lifetime on it. (surprise surprise when I got it hooked up, and it worked)

So obviously, the license is not in my name, and I have never been registered user on SiriusXM, anywhere, not even on website. Is this going to be an issue with license transfer? Or if they ask should I just say I received it as a gift that year? Want to make sure I dont risk losing my service entirely, in which I would just keep using the old head unit and receiver.


----------



## tighr

pdxracer said:


> I bought this off Ebay back in 2006, not knowing it had a lifetime on it. (surprise surprise when I got it hooked up, and it worked)
> 
> So obviously, the license is not in my name, and I have never been registered user on SiriusXM, anywhere, not even on website. Is this going to be an issue with license transfer? Or if they ask should I just say I received it as a gift that year? Want to make sure I dont risk losing my service entirely, in which I would just keep using the old head unit and receiver.


Yeah, that's going to be a huge issue. There are two options, neither good:
1) The radio is lifetime in someone else's name, and it's non-transferrable, so alerting them to this fact will not end well.
2) The radio never had lifetime, but through a glitch has been receiving Sirius all this time (they have issues sometimes with revoking reception to units when service is cancelled), so alerting them to this fact will not end well.

Why can't you just move the receiver to a new head unit?


----------



## pdxracer

tighr said:


> Yeah, that's going to be a huge issue. There are two options, neither good:
> 1) The radio is lifetime in someone else's name, and it's non-transferrable, so alerting them to this fact will not end well.
> 2) The radio never had lifetime, but through a glitch has been receiving Sirius all this time (they have issues sometimes with revoking reception to units when service is cancelled), so alerting them to this fact will not end well.
> 
> Why can't you just move the receiver to a new head unit?


The plugin is different now than it used to be. (its a blue to blue plug on satt unit, and pioneer deck). Plugs are now black, and different shape (confirmed this at store)

This unit updates every other week, so I think a deactivation code would have worked by now, in the last 7 years. (I emailed who I bought it from (wrecking yard) and guy said he thought it had lifetime on it as he had seen paperwork in the car).

Wonder if I just have stereo shop, do the transfer for me (activate the new radio).


----------



## pdxracer

This is the blue connection on old deck (DEH-3800MP)









This is the old satt receiver










This is the deck I want to buy - DEH-X6700BS (Photo of backside, which has the small siriusxm plugin, no blue connector)


----------



## DJRobX

That blue connector on your old head unit is called IP-BUS. You'd probably be better off finding an IP-BUS compatible head unit, Pioneer still makes them.


----------



## pdxracer

DJRobX said:


> That blue connector on your old head unit is called IP-BUS. You'd probably be better off finding an IP-BUS compatible head unit, Pioneer still makes them.


Hmmm .. found IP-Bus to 3.5mm plug

That could work, assuming that I could still control the sirius unit. (and let me use the 3.5m input on most of the new decks.)


----------



## hitchfan

Maybe this has been mentioned elsewhere in this thread, but I wanted to offer a suggestion for anyone encountering problems logging in to your SiriusXM Internet Radio app. This morning I clicked on my SiriusXM app icon and, instead of connecting as usual, I got a pop up screen telling me either my username, password or both were incorrect and that I had to log in again. Typically, some combination of my online listening username or my Manage Accounts username along with either the online listening password or the Manage Accounts password does the trick. But not this time. I shut down my smartphone and restarted it, tried again, but still no good. 

It was not recognizing any combination of my usernames or passwords and I kept getting another pop-up telling me I needed to contact SiriusXM Listener Care at their toll-free number, which I most definitely did not want to do. 

What did fix the problem instead was going to the SiriusXM Internet Radio app entry in my phone's Applications Manager and clicking/clearing the cache. Then, when I went back to the SiriusXM app to log in, the username and password combination I had been using for a while worked fine again. 

Just a heads up for anyone experiencing such a problem and before you make a potentially fateful call to SiriusXM Listener Care.


----------



## psuKinger

hitchfan said:


> Maybe this has been mentioned elsewhere in this thread, but I wanted to offer a suggestion for anyone encountering problems logging in to your SiriusXM Internet Radio app. This morning I clicked on my SiriusXM app icon and, instead of connecting as usual, I got a pop up screen telling me either my username, password or both were incorrect and that I had to log in again. Typically, some combination of my online listening username or my Manage Accounts username along with either the online listening password or the Manage Accounts password does the trick. But not this time. I shut down my smartphone and restarted it, tried again, but still no good.
> 
> It was not recognizing any combination of my usernames or passwords and I kept getting another pop-up telling me I needed to contact SiriusXM Listener Care at their toll-free number, which I most definitely did not want to do.
> 
> What did fix the problem instead was going to the SiriusXM Internet Radio app entry in my phone's Applications Manager and clicking/clearing the cache. Then, when I went back to the SiriusXM app to log in, the username and password combination I had been using for a while worked fine again.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone experiencing such a problem and before you make a potentially fateful call to SiriusXM Listener Care.


This thread is awesome.

This community is awesome.

Woke up this AM to the same problem. This fixed it. Thanks so much!!


----------



## hitchfan

^ Glad it helped and at the right moment! 

I got the same "incorrect username or password...log in again" pop-up this morning. But this time it accepted my usual log in information without hesitation. I suspect the fact that on this morning I had a VPN (proxy server app) activated on my phone, which I did not have on the previous occasion, had something to do with why the pop-up was triggered again, although I have no idea why that would matter. I only suspect it because it was the only thing different about this activation attempt. I'll see if it happens again tomorrow or the next day. Maybe this will now be a regular occurrence, don't know. 

Actually, I have no idea what triggered the pop-up the first time yesterday or why clearing the cache on the app entry in the Application Manager fixed it. I just tried a few things until it accepted a username/password and that did it.


----------



## Austin Wolff

QUOTE BELOW
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yeah still a bummer. Still seems kinda dumb to me, why does the hardware (the radio) has any affect on, the pricing of at least, the software (the subscription). E.G. I can buy a new iPhone and still have access to all my app. Maybe not a perfect example but…


I have a few lifetime accounts on XM and Sirius and I'll confirm that's the deal. I'm also with you on it - I never understood it.

If you bought a new Honda, for example, back when they offered lifetime subs then, if I remember correctly, you could get a lifetime sub for it but you could never transfer it.

Some people claimed it was because it was subsidized or some other such excuse but it never made any sort of sense to me.

A good alternative is to get one of the old Directed SCC1 tuners with the appropriate adapter so you can have a lifetime sub in your car. It's what I do. When I go to the next car I'll just take that tuner + adapter with me.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


While transferring my subscription to a new car just over a year ago, I was told that the transfers were unlimited and that they would cost $75 each. It's unfortunate that the cost was $75 but I figured "unlimited transfers", that'll do!

However, I just called to transfer my service to my new work vehicle and was informed that I cannot transfer AT ALL, EVER because my lifetime subscription was purchased in 2009. I informed the rep that the previous rep said transfers were costly but unlimited. He has put in my notes that they're going to grant me one last complimentary transfer and that's it, for ever, for life. There was no way I was going to tie that to a work vehicle that I'll own for an undetermined about of time and began searching the web for the suggestion mentioned above. 

That being said, I'm considering having my lifetime subscription transferred and forever tied to the following tuner, SXV200v1 (cannot redirect below since I'm a new member). Will this tuner will provide a unique ESN that I can transfer to and pull from any vehicle at the time of sale, as mentioned above? Can anyone confirm that? 

Thank you VERY much!!


----------



## Brad Bishop

Austin Wolff said:


> While transferring my subscription to a new car just over a year ago, I was told that the transfers were unlimited and that they would cost $75 each. It's unfortunate that the cost was $75 but I figured "unlimited transfers", that'll do!
> 
> However, I just called to transfer my service to my new work vehicle and was informed that I cannot transfer AT ALL, EVER because my lifetime subscription was purchased in 2009. I informed the rep that the previous rep said transfers were costly but unlimited. He has put in my notes that they're going to grant me one last complimentary transfer and that's it, for ever, for life. There was no way I was going to tie that to a work vehicle that I'll own for an undetermined about of time and began searching the web for the suggestion mentioned above.
> 
> That being said, I'm considering having my lifetime subscription transferred and forever tied to the following tuner, SXV200v1 (cannot redirect below since I'm a new member). Will this tuner will provide a unique ESN that I can transfer to and pull from any vehicle at the time of sale, as mentioned above? Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Thank you VERY much!!


When you purchased your lifetime subscription has no bearing on whether or not it can be transferred.

I don't know if the CSR misstated the rules or if you misheard them but it's been long established that:

- Lifetime subscriptions on non-OEM radios were allowed 3 transfers at $75ea
- Lifetime subscriptions on OEM radios were never allowed to be transferred (I never understood it but that was the rule)

Those were the rules with Sirius and, when they combined the companies, it became the rules with XM (before it was all fully combined). These rules haven't wavered or changed over the years. The only the that changed was the 'free internet'-bit which is another discussion.

There was never such a thing as "unlimited transfers".

My point is that while the CSR may have told you wrong, it seems unlikely because these rules were well established and haven't changed. It's not like they had to go look up what the rules were for someone subscribing in 2006-2007 time period or anything like that.

The only deviation from the rules above is that, sometimes, if you had a problem with a radio prematurely dying on you, they'd give you a freebie-swap for lifetime accounts (no $75 fee and doesn't count against your 3 swaps).

All that being said, I'm sorry you had the misunderstanding, regardless of whose fault it was. It doesn't make it any less frustrating for you.


Just an additional thought: While they no longer offer lifetime subscriptions, it'd be nice to have that option even on new cars. Say you buy a new car and the lifetime subscription for it is $1000. If you keep the car 10 years then that's $100/year which isn't a bad deal. If you compare it to their normal subscription rates then you've broke even in about 4 years. I'd consider it if it were an option on a new car. I really don't want to pay their $250+/year deal. That's just too steep and would bug me having to pay it each year.


----------



## Austin Wolff

Thanks for the response! First, I called prior to 8am and the CSR did in fact have to refer to his documentation to see what terms applied to the exact year of my lifetime purchase. That's what he explicitly stated to me anyhow. Although the section that I copy and pasted from SiriusXM may mostly be referring to non-vehicle radios, I believe this is what he referenced.

Second, regardless of the unfortunate situation that I'm in, as well as many others, I am able to transfer the subscription one last time, which is why my original question, "Can I transfer this to a tuner and simply remove from one car to the other", as one of the other forum users alluded to (well, explicitly stated as well), still stands. One user stated it was possible, I'm merely fishing for someone else to confirm that option.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Before June 20, 2005: Yes, it is transferable from one radio to another any number of times.*
From June 20, 2005 until September 7, 2007: Yes, your Lifetime subscription is transferable a maximum of three times.*
On or after September 8, 2007: Lifetime subscriptions associated with home, portable or dock & play radios can be transferred a maximum of three times.* Lifetime subscriptions first associated with or transferred to radios installed in vehicles by automakers or dealers are NOT transferable unless the radio is stolen, accidentally damaged or defective.


----------



## Brad Bishop

Austin Wolff said:


> Second, regardless of the unfortunate situation that I'm in, as well as many others, I am able to transfer the subscription one last time, which is why my original question, "Can I transfer this to a tuner and simply remove from one car to the other", as one of the other forum users alluded to (well, explicitly stated as well), still stands. One user stated it was possible, I'm merely fishing for someone else to confirm that option.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> Before June 20, 2005: Yes, it is transferable from one radio to another any number of times.*
> From June 20, 2005 until September 7, 2007: Yes, your Lifetime subscription is transferable a maximum of three times.*
> On or after September 8, 2007: Lifetime subscriptions associated with home, portable or dock & play radios can be transferred a maximum of three times.* Lifetime subscriptions first associated with or transferred to radios installed in vehicles by automakers or dealers are NOT transferable unless the radio is stolen, accidentally damaged or defective.


Sorry - I never answered your question:

It depends!
(great answer, right?)

If you swap this into an OEM vehicle's tuner, let's say a Honda, and then a few years down the road that you buy another Honda, it's likely, but not guaranteed that you could find the tuner and cabling in your current Honda and plug them into your new Honda. Kind of depends on how many years out you're considering doing this. You wouldn't be able to take that Honda tuner + cables and switch it out to a Toyota, Ford, etc. You're pretty much married to the Honda. I'm fairly certain, though not 100%, that the satellite tuners are still separate in new cars. An easy way to check is to look online at the parts department and see if they sell just the tuner for the particular type of car you have. Typically it'll be a tuner kit with brackets, cables, etc.

Other options:

Directed SCC1:
Find a Directed SCC1 (if you're on a SiriusXM plan, they may not let you switch over to older equipment so you may want to call them). This is a Sirius tuner (not SiriusXM (modern) or XM). Know that going into this that they're letting the polar orbit Sirius satellite burn out over time and then they'll be broadcasting everything from geosynchronous satellites in orbit around the equator. The difference is that with the old Sirius satellite orbits you'd almost always have a satellite fairly high in the sky above you whereas with the geosynchronous orbits you can often be blocked by things to the S/SE/SW of you (depends on where you are in the country). Also note that, and someone please correct me if I'm wrong, the Sirius terrestrial repeaters have been turned off so when you get blocked you're just blocked. I have both Sirius and SiriusXM in my car and the Sirius tuner cuts out a lot more because of these limitations. The SiriusXM tuner is far more reliable. The main advantage to doing going this route is that you could get an SCC1 and then the proper interface box for your car (depends on the make of the car and the year) and find an corresponding interface so that your OEM radio in your dash just magically works with the SCC1. It still falls into the trap of: will your next car support it, but it's a better option than getting a Honda-only version. Another downside to this is that you're limited in extra functionality. You can tune in any of the Sirius channels but you're not going to get any alerts for songs/artists/shows/sports which you're interested in. It basically makes satellite radio just a simple tuner.

XM Mini Tuner:
Again, assuming that they allow you to swap to an older system (and you're starting from SiriusXM), you could get something like the XM Commander MT (search Amazon). With that you have this little cartridge tuner and then you could transfer your lifetime subscription once to that and swap that out of various MT-compatible setups (like buy an extra XM Commander MT set or two). The theory here is that the display or other part may die but then you just swap out that part and keep going (probably the display though I have a few of these in my daughters' cars and they're going strong). This will get you extra features like scrolling sports scores, stock market prices (I think this unit supports that), alerts for when your favorite songs/shows/artists are playing on other channels, and a nice B&W display which will likely show you more information than your OEM radio.

Plug-N-Play unit:
This is probably your best bet going forward but the problem is that, once it's dead, it's dead. All the suggestions above relied on an external display/interface, assuming that the display or buttons would be the things to die first. If you do this right and the unit lasts then you could take it from car to car. Pick up something like the SiriusXM Onyx Plus (nice little unit - you can find it at Best Buy on sale for $60-70 periodically) and move your subscription to that. You'll get all of the channels you can possibly get with it as it supports the extra channels which the other methods don't, along with a nice color display. There are other nice features such as song/artist/sports alerts, Tune-Mix (it'll record all channels in the current set of presets which are playing songs and then just swap out, randomly, from song to song - Meaning, you may listen to Lady Gaga on the Pulse and when that song is over then it plays a song, in it's entirety, off of, say, SiriusXM Hits 1, then it bounces to another song off of another preset - it's a nice way to mix it up). This unit also allows you to rewind and fast forwards (depending on where you are, of course) on the channels. It's a nice unit.

Aftermarket Head Unit + SiriusXM Tuner:
Depending on how far you want to go, you could, depending on the make and model of your car, go with an aftermarket head unit + a SiriusXM SXV200V1/SXV300V1 tuner. The good thing here is that they seemed to have finally settled on a standard interface for modern aftermarket head units to connect with a standard SiriusXM tuner. This means that if you get a new car, and you can swap the head unit out, then everything works like it did before. You will likely be able to swap the head unit out and move to a different manufacturer (like from Kenwood to Pioneer, if you happen to find in a few years that you like a Pioneer HU better) and still be able to use your SiriusXM tuner. Interfaces do change over time so this isn't an iron-clad way to do it, and it's obviously more involved but it's an option. A downside is that maybe this works fine in your Honda but then you decide you want a Prius next and in a Prius everything is integrated into the center console so swapping out the radio is a non-starter. Another downside, and this stopped me from doing this approach years back, is that a lot of the aftermarket HUs now are a jack of all trades and a master of none. Maybe that's changed recently but it sucks to spend $1000+ on a head unit and it kind of mostly work. Another thing that sucks is that a lot of the interfaces and menus are arranged in a way where you'd think that the people programming the interfaces for your cable TV box were subcontracted to do aftermarket HU menus/interfaces. My last Kenwood suffered from both of these fates. I was familiar with the Kenwood menu system and it was still a drag to dig down to try to find some setting. It was also a "master of none" enough to where I just pulled it and threw it away. I was that sick of it. I put the OEM stereo back in.

Streaming:
Depending on when you got your lifetime sub, you may have a free streaming account sitting out there (there was another thread about this - or it may even be further up in this thread on how to find it and set it up). Anyway, if you take your phone into your car, most cars today have Bluetooth, so you just pair that up and stream your SiriusXM. This can be a bit cumbersome as, when I've tried it, I find it much more natural to hit physical buttons while driving (on the SiriusXM Onyx) as opposed to my finger bouncing around and trying to hit the screen and, often enough, hitting the wrong spot on the screen because there's no physical button there to guide my finger before the push. It's a distraction - there's no getting around that. It's also going to cost you in your data plan but I suspect, going forward, it won't be too long before none of us pay much attention to how much data we're using on our mobile devices. It's happened with voice minutes and text messages. This is just another natural occurrence that will happen. Oh, the other thing that can be a bit of a pain is that your phone won't always connect automatically with your car's Bluetooth so that, sometimes, you'll have to go in and specifically say, "connect to this device". Again, it's a bother and a distraction if you try to do this while driving. An in-dash solution will "just work" as will a PNP solution using Aux-In on your stereo.

My recommendation, kind of the path of least resistance, would be to go the PNP route and pick up a SiriusXM Onyx Plus. With a little work you can make it work nicely with your dash so that you don't have wires going everywhere.

If you do go for the PNP or streaming via your phone - route, check out proclipusa.com (I'm not affiliated, just a happy customer). Depending on your car, they have many nice setups for positioning your phone, satellite radio, other devices. I use one for my phone and another one on the other side of my steering wheel for the SiriusXM Onyx Plus. It really makes it nice for just sliding your phone in and having the GPS app up and running. In my car both are right up on the dash. Some cars have the positioning further down the center console which I don't like as much. They're not cheap but really nice in that you set it up once and forget about it. You don't have to fiddle or worry about things sliding around on your dash.


----------



## Austin Wolff

Brad, thank you VERY much for all of the information. Super helpful. Much appreciated!!


----------



## GeorgeSXM

*Depends on when you signed up*



Brad Bishop said:


> When you purchased your lifetime subscription has no bearing on whether or not it can be transferred.


I do not believe this to be the case. I was an early on purchaser of the lifetime subscription. Have done several transfers. Most recent was a couple years ago when they tried telling me that I was out of transfers, I raised a bit of a fuss and they relented as I had subscribed before they started putting the limits on them.

Anybody have an original copy of the Sirius lifetime agreement? I would be interested in seeing it.

G.


----------



## Brad Bishop

GeorgeSXM said:


> I do not believe this to be the case. I was an early on purchaser of the lifetime subscription. Have done several transfers. Most recent was a couple years ago when they tried telling me that I was out of transfers, I raised a bit of a fuss and they relented as I had subscribed before they started putting the limits on them.
> 
> Anybody have an original copy of the Sirius lifetime agreement? I would be interested in seeing it.
> 
> G.


The first lifetime I bought (I bought a few over the years) was in 2004 and I'm fairly certain I remember it being a 3-transfers deal. That may be me remembering later deals, though.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## hitchfan

Austin Wolff said:


> Thanks for the response! First, I called prior to 8am and the CSR did in fact have to refer to his documentation to see what terms applied to the exact year of my lifetime purchase. That's what he explicitly stated to me anyhow. Although the section that I copy and pasted from SiriusXM may mostly be referring to non-vehicle radios, I believe this is what he referenced.
> 
> Second, regardless of the unfortunate situation that I'm in, as well as many others, I am able to transfer the subscription one last time, which is why my original question, "Can I transfer this to a tuner and simply remove from one car to the other", as one of the other forum users alluded to (well, explicitly stated as well), still stands. One user stated it was possible, I'm merely fishing for someone else to confirm that option.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> Before June 20, 2005: Yes, it is transferable from one radio to another any number of times.*
> From June 20, 2005 until September 7, 2007: Yes, your Lifetime subscription is transferable a maximum of three times.*
> On or after September 8, 2007: Lifetime subscriptions associated with home, portable or dock & play radios can be transferred a maximum of three times.* Lifetime subscriptions first associated with or transferred to radios installed in vehicles by automakers or dealers are NOT transferable unless the radio is stolen, accidentally damaged or defective.


I purchased my Sirius Everything Lifetime subscription on December 30, 2007, and at least three of the Customer Service Reps/Sales Team members I spoke with at the time assured me that I could transfer as many times as I wanted as long as I paid the $75 charge to do it. I remember it clearly because at the time the lifetime subscription "bet" was significant ($415.89 for a service that might end with the company going belly up in 6 months!) and I had no idea how many times I would need to transfer from one radio to another since I also had no idea how durable their radios would be. So I asked that specific question of every person in the chain before my Sirius Everything Lifetime subscription purchase was finalized and got the same answer; "You can transfer it as many times as you want". 

I should also say I don't recall ever getting anything about any of it in writing, other than a charge on my credit card for $415.89. Yes, the fine print in the Sirius promotional ad might have said something about how many times it could be transferred but I don't remember that either. However, I do remember what the Customer Service Reps/Sales Team were telling me at the point of purchase...which I realize isn't worth anything at this point. But I can attest to the fact that "You can transfer to another radio as many times as you want" was still being pitched by the Sirius Sales Team to help them sell lifetime subscriptions on December 30, 2007, whether it was true or not.


----------



## ksdaley

I’ve been reading this thread with great interest. I thought I’d post my $0.02. I bought Sirius Liftime in Jan. ’08 when it included internet streaming. In late ‘09, I up graded to “Best of XM” for another $100. I own a Stiletto 2, which moves between car/office/home.

The SiriusXM app had never worked for me – when I tried to use it, it’d say “basic accounts restricted” and refuse to log me in. I had given up on the app for a couple of years, then stumbled upon this thread, which said that the app should work now. I downloaded it, and it still didn’t work at first. After much trial and error, what worked for me was simply changing my password on the website. The next time I tried the app, it logged me right in! I now use it more that the Stiletto.

Based on what I’ve read here, I don’t think I’ll ever call SiriusXM for any reason. I’m not about to let them hand me the “Lifetime – renew every 3 years certificate” email for them to eventually refuse to honor. I’d even go so far as to say that if my Stiletto ever died and I needed a new satellite receiver (say, for a cross-country road trip) I’d consider ordering new monthly service under another name (and then cancel when the trip is over) rather than risk losing the internet. To paraphrase former Illinois Gov. Rod Blagojevich, “this thing is f*****g golden”, SiriusXM knows it, and they’re itching for you give them any excuse to renege.

I had a similar experience with T-Mobile with their “unlimited” data plan. It had been truly “all you can eat” for data, with no restrictions of any kind. Then they eliminated that for a “semi-unlimited” plan which throttled back your data rate when you exceeded a certain amount of data, although persons still on the old “all you can eat” plan were grandfathered. I had a conversation with a T-Mobile rep in which he changed some tiny aspect of my service, and *poof!* my unlimited data was gone. I asked them to change it back, but supervisor after supervisor said that there was **no** old plan to change it back **to**, as my old plan no longer existed at all. Sound familiar?

It seems that there's quite the history of companies having “seller’s remorse” with lifetime plans they’ve offered. Here’s a link to a (warning: long read) article about the lengths to which one airline went **not** to honor their $350,000 (or more) lifetime passes:
(oops, I can't post a link; google "LA Times The Frequent Flyers Who Flew To Much")
tl;dr: Airline execs went so far as to set up a crack “revenue integrity unit” to find something, anything, derogatory that they could pin on their customers in order to revoke these passes.

Bottom line: I wouldn’t be surprised to see SiriusXM try something similar. For example, sharing our login with others -- for those of us who travel a lot and own lots of different devices, they might accuse us of sharing our login with others if we happen to log in from lots of different platforms in many different areas of the country. Then, if the airline story is any guide, they’d simply accuse us of fraud, close our account, and basically dare us to sue them to try and prove otherwise. Bottom line – be careful out there, lifetimers.


----------



## tighr

ksdaley said:


> I’d even go so far as to say that if my Stiletto ever died and I needed a new satellite receiver (say, for a cross-country road trip) I’d consider ordering new monthly service under another name (and then cancel when the trip is over) rather than risk losing the internet.


You could always add a new device to your service plan, and get the multi-unit discount. I believe it's like $6/mo or something like that if you already have lifetime to add an additional receiver.


----------



## Zthomas54

*Class action lawsuit*

I am also in the same boat, I got the Lifetime subscription and after some cheaply made radios I am now on my 3rd one (Lifetime member since 2003\04) and they want to charge me $75.00 just to remove the old broken one and activate the new radio. We should be grandfathered in like the cable companies have to do. Please email me if you plan on legal action against SiriusXM, I am more than willing to join a lawsuit vs trying to go about it on my own. 
Jgaines2000ATgmaildotcom


----------



## tighr

So, as per the policy regarding transferring of Lifetime subscriptions, you can only transfer in the following scenarios:



> If you purchased your Lifetime subscription
> Before June 20, 2005: Yes, it is transferable from one radio to another any number of times.*
> From June 20, 2005 until September 7, 2007: Yes, your Lifetime subscription is transferable a maximum of three times.*
> On or after September 8, 2007: Lifetime subscriptions associated with home, portable or dock & play radios can be transferred a maximum of three times.* Lifetime subscriptions first associated with or transferred to radios installed in vehicles by automakers or dealers are NOT transferable unless the radio is stolen, accidentally damaged or defective.
> Once a lifetime subscription associated with a home, portable, or dock & play radio is transferred to a radio installed by an automaker or dealer, the subscription becomes non-transferable. Otherwise, Lifetime subscriptions associated with a home, portable or dock & play radio can be transferred a maximum of three times, for a fee.*


My question is regarding the car radio, how does SiriusXM verify that the radio is stolen, accidentally damaged, or defective? Do they require a police report, or some other kind of proof that the radio is "defective"? What qualifies as defective? I know that they have no way of getting any feedback from a radio, so how do they know that it isn't receiving signal?


----------



## kape33

I have a few questions; any advice is appreciated. I'm a lifetimer from 2006. Sub came with free internet. I think I have old Audiovox. Time for upgrade. Overdue. I like the Sirius channels. Almost never listen to Howard. It's nice to have mlb. Anyway, what's my perfect upgrade radio? It would be for car with dock.

Ok, on to lifetime internet. The 36kbs or whatever it was was annoying, so I got the higher quality. Like many people on the other thread, I was not told nor did I want to give up my right to free internet. When the ipod app came out, I also got that. Now tho, I don't listen to the app so much but listen on computer sometimes and would like to go back to the free internet. Any advice?

Also does anyone with free internet lifetime know if it works with stereo receivers like, I dunno, I think Denon makes one.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jinj

kape33 said:


> I have a few questions; any advice is appreciated. I'm a lifetimer from 2006. Sub came with free internet. I think I have old Audiovox. Time for upgrade. Overdue. I like the Sirius channels. Almost never listen to Howard. It's nice to have mlb. Anyway, what's my perfect upgrade radio? It would be for car with dock.
> 
> Ok, on to lifetime internet. The 36kbs or whatever it was was annoying, so I got the higher quality. Like many people on the other thread, I was not told nor did I want to give up my right to free internet. When the ipod app came out, I also got that. Now tho, I don't listen to the app so much but listen on computer sometimes and would like to go back to the free internet. Any advice?
> 
> Also does anyone with free internet lifetime know if it works with stereo receivers like, I dunno, I think Denon makes one.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


The free internet streaming is the same as the paid streaming, there is only one speed quality.

I use it with Sonos and the Android SiriusXM app (as bad as the app is) fine, as well as on a Sony Bluray player.


----------



## w0kie

*What I remember along with two questions*



psuKinger said:


> You guys STILL have free internet streaming, with your lifetime subscription? And you're now also using the mobile app (without a new or changed subscription)??


I'm still on original Sirius SIR-PNP lifetime which I bought cheap almost on day one of the lifetime offer. I am currently receiving Sirius Internet audio loud and clear (FOR FREE) using the Sirius app on my iPhone and iPad but sadly, not realizing my mistake at the time, let go of my Sprint cell phone unlimited data plan which could have fed Sirius Internet music to my vehicle radio on the road.. 

When I bought my Sirius lifetime subscription, way back when, I don't remember that there even was Sirius Internet audio. I thought that Sirius Internet audio that came later was just icing on the cake.. I always understood that "lifetime" meant the life of the receiver, not my lifetime. The ability to transfer to a new Sirius or XM receiver was even more icing on the cake..

What I don't know is 1. what XM service level is being offered for a Sirius to XM lifetime transfer? 2. what is the reduced cost of XM Select if I hold onto my original Sirius lifetime subscription?


----------



## tighr

w0kie said:


> I am currently receiving Sirius Internet audio loud and clear (FOR FREE) using the Sirius app on my iPhone and iPad but sadly, not realizing my mistake at the time, let go of my Sprint cell phone unlimited data plan which could have fed Sirius Internet music to my vehicle radio on the road..


I use the SiriusXM app on Android to listen to on demand in the car, I listen about 2-3 hours per day (listen at home some as well). I clocked in around 2 GB total usage per month for Sirius, according to my phone. I have a 10GB/mo plan from Verizon, so this isn't a problem for me.


----------



## psuKinger

kape33 said:


> I have a few questions; any advice is appreciated. I'm a lifetimer from 2006. Sub came with free internet. I think I have old Audiovox. Time for upgrade. Overdue. I like the Sirius channels. Almost never listen to Howard. It's nice to have mlb. Anyway, what's my perfect upgrade radio? It would be for car with dock.
> 
> Ok, on to lifetime internet. The 36kbs or whatever it was was annoying, so I got the higher quality. Like many people on the other thread, I was not told nor did I want to give up my right to free internet. When the ipod app came out, I also got that. Now tho, I don't listen to the app so much but listen on computer sometimes and would like to go back to the free internet. Any advice?
> 
> Also does anyone with free internet lifetime know if it works with stereo receivers like, I dunno, I think Denon makes one.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Way back in the day, I inquired about changing from my free streaming lifetime subscription to the paid streaming option (back when that *free streaming* option wasn't supported with the app), and was told that if I made the change to paid internet streaming, and changed my mind, I would not be able to get back into my free internet for lifetime package.

So I just continued to use the PC and held out hope... I guess, for once in my life, my overly-cautious approach paid off.

I'm not sure they're going to let you switch back to *free streaming*... but for your sake I hope they do.


----------



## haywood96

I was able to get my lifetime streaming restored by filling out a form referenced on this thread:

http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=101427&start=915

It now works with Apps and Sonos.

good luck!


----------



## longwong

The link works. They did what they should've done the first time around...

Much thanks.


----------



## bgeery

I'm a Sirius lifetimer from 9/2004. At the time, they allowed 5 transfers, then three, and now it now appears unlimited (for us really old lifetimes). I did one transfer about 8 years ago, and they didn't even charge me the $75 (stolen unit with police report.)

Streaming has gone through similar transitions. First free, then free but lower quality, then no mobile app access, then same high quality but no mobile app, now parity with the paid streaming plan.

SiriusXM seems to do the right thing in the long run, but they will try to entice you to modify your plan from time to time. Stand firm and they seem to eventually do the right thing for lifetimers.

At some time in the future, I expect they will give the lifetimers full access to the XM channels, as it will be easier then maintaining an additional service tier for just us.


----------



## PretzelFisch

bgeery said:


> I'm a Sirius lifetimer from 9/2004. At the time, they allowed 5 transfers, then three, and now it now appears unlimited (for us really old lifetimes). I did one transfer about 8 years ago, and they didn't even charge me the $75 (stolen unit with police report.)
> 
> Streaming has gone through similar transitions. First free, then free but lower quality, then no mobile app access, then same high quality but no mobile app, now parity with the paid streaming plan.
> 
> SiriusXM seems to do the right thing in the long run, but they will try to entice you to modify your plan from time to time. Stand firm and they seem to eventually do the right thing for lifetimers.
> 
> At some time in the future, I expect they will give the lifetimers full access to the XM channels, as it will be easier then maintaining an additional service tier for just us.


My feeling has always been that there gets to be a point of lifetime imitations are to much of a burden and just letting them have normal service is simple. They should treat the lifetimer better so they would be advocates.


----------



## hooper610

*Lifetimer Question*

I was the one who posted about the free "basic radio" upgrade back in 2014. Glad to hear it is working out for everyone. 

I had a question for folks here who are lifetimers. When I bought the original lifetime service in 2006 it was tied to a Alpine external tuner module. I moved it to an Audi in 2009 that had a Sirius radio internal. I guess folks would call this an OEM radio. When I moved the sub to this new OEM radio, there was no charge and zero concern that it was an OEM radio. This seems 100% contrary to everything I have ever read. So now that it is tied to an OEM radio, can I move it to another OEM radio? What if the OEM radio has XM service or SiriusXM service. The vehicle I want to transfer to is a 2013 Highlander.

I am looking to do this for a couple reasons. Even though my Audi has OEM Sirius service (lifetimed) I actually just use my phone for service via the app. The audio quality is higher in the app than the car's radio. Also for some reason the channels I get in the Audi are really limited. For example I don't seem to be able to tune to any of the NFL games, but can get them via the app. There seem to be a lot channels missing in the Audi in general that I can get in the app. 

thanks


----------



## tighr

hooper610 said:


> I had a question for folks here who are lifetimers. When I bought the original lifetime service in 2006 it was tied to a Alpine external tuner module. I moved it to an Audi in 2009 that had a Sirius radio internal. I guess folks would call this an OEM radio. When I moved the sub to this new OEM radio, there was no charge and zero concern that it was an OEM radio. This seems 100% contrary to everything I have ever read. So now that it is tied to an OEM radio, can I move it to another OEM radio? What if the OEM radio has XM service or SiriusXM service. The vehicle I want to transfer to is a 2013 Highlander.


Unfortunately, the policy states that a Lifetime account that is associated with an OEM radio (such as a car stereo) at any point must remain with that radio and cannot be transferred, even with a fee. They should have, but probably didn't, warn you when you transferred from your Alpine to the Audi that you wouldn't have the option to transfer again and would get stuck on that radio.

I am in a similar situation as you. I have have a lifetime subscription in my 2009 Audi, and would also like to transfer it to another car, but I haven't bothered calling to see if I can get someone to bend the rules for me (I'd even be willing to pay the $75 fee). Like you, I'm just using the app via bluetooth, and the sound quality is better anyway, but it would be nice to listen to music without having to whip out the app every time I get in my car for a 5 minute drive. It's no big deal to me for those 3 hour+ drives, though.

I typically just listen to SiriusXM Preview (neutered Hits1) if I'm in my car for a short amount of time. Still better than terrestrial, even with the annoying "Subscribe NOW!" commercials.


----------



## Brad Bishop

tighr said:


> I am in a similar situation as you. I have have a lifetime subscription in my 2009 Audi, and would also like to transfer it to another car, but I haven't bothered calling to see if I can get someone to bend the rules for me (I'd even be willing to pay the $75 fee). Like you, I'm just using the app via bluetooth, and the sound quality is better anyway, but it would be nice to listen to music without having to whip out the app every time I get in my car for a 5 minute drive. It's no big deal to me for those 3 hour+ drives, though.


I just had a similar train of thought to where I had a radio which I could have swapped lifetime from but then thought, "Nah... Just stream from my phone and keep the $75."


----------



## bayhuntr

*Transferring*

When I had a damaged radio, the dealer gave me the new radio code and told me I had to call into SXM and give them the number to get the new radio working. I did, told them what the dealer said and there was no questions asked, other than, is it working now?


----------



## SKoprowski

I'm in a similar situation. I had a portable radio since 2005 and bought a lifetime subscription in 2008. In 2012 I transferred my lifetime subscription to my car radio in my 2013 Dodge Dart I bought. I did the transfer online and didn't talk to a rep. I was under the assumption I could transfer the lifetime subscription again but found out I can't. I had no idea the rules changed since 2008 and there was no warning when I did it online. If I knew that I would have kept using my portable radio. Now, I am looking to sell my Dart and not sure what to do. Has anyone tried to call and successfully got them to transfer? Should I just let the lifetime sub stay with my car and just use the online that comes with the lifetime sub? What would you guys do? Thanks


----------



## tighr

SKoprowski said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I had a portable radio since 2005 and bought a lifetime subscription in 2008. In 2012 I transferred my lifetime subscription to my car radio in my 2013 Dodge Dart I bought. I did the transfer online and didn't talk to a rep. I was under the assumption I could transfer the lifetime subscription again but found out I can't. I had no idea the rules changed since 2008 and there was no warning when I did it online. If I knew that I would have kept using my portable radio. Now, I am looking to sell my Dart and not sure what to do. Has anyone tried to call and successfully got them to transfer? Should I just let the lifetime sub stay with my car and just use the online that comes with the lifetime sub? What would you guys do? Thanks


That's what I did. I left my Lifetime sub on the car that I sold, so someone out there is driving around with free SiriusXM in my old car. I listen via bluetooth in my new car, using the app and my free online streaming.


----------



## seank

tighr said:


> That's what I did. I left my Lifetime sub on the car that I sold, so someone out there is driving around with free SiriusXM in my old car. I listen via bluetooth in my new car, using the app and my free online streaming.


How do you use the free online streaming in your car? It was my understanding that they did not allow lifetimers to stream over the app without either paying more or giving up the lifetime subscription.


----------



## tighr

seank said:


> How do you use the free online streaming in your car? It was my understanding that they did not allow lifetimers to stream over the app without either paying more or giving up the lifetime subscription.


It was mysteriously activated for most (if not all) Lifetime subscribers back in July 2014. Here is my post on the subject. I've been using it via bluetooth in my car (or in my house, or at parties, or really anywhere I feel like listening) ever since with zero issues.

Some people had some issues getting it to work, requiring multiple log-in attempts, changing their password on their website, re-downloading/re-installing the app (which has since been updated within the last year, much better now) or some other voo-doo. I suspect that those who still are unable to get it to work need to try one of those things.

As per my post, I had never had online listening before (outside of getting a free 7-day trial using a throwaway email address not associate with my account many years ago). The website has since gone through a redesign, but per my previous post I still see the "option" to add internet listening for $4/mo, yet when I go to the "My Account Info" page it states that all I have to do is log in with my username and password. Here's some screenshots of what my page currently says:


----------



## seank

tighr said:


> It was mysteriously activated for most (if not all) Lifetime subscribers back in July 2014. Here is my post on the subject. I've been using it via bluetooth in my car (or in my house, or at parties, or really anywhere I feel like listening) ever since with zero issues.
> 
> Some people had some issues getting it to work, requiring multiple log-in attempts, changing their password on their website, re-downloading/re-installing the app (which has since been updated within the last year, much better now) or some other voo-doo. I suspect that those who still are unable to get it to work need to try one of those things.
> 
> As per my post, I had never had online listening before (outside of getting a free 7-day trial using a throwaway email address not associate with my account many years ago). The website has since gone through a redesign, but per my previous post I still see the "option" to add internet listening for $4/mo, yet when I go to the "My Account Info" page it states that all I have to do is log in with my username and password. Here's some screenshots of what my page currently says:


Thanks! Awesome! How silly of me! It works! I deleted the app a long time ago because it wasn't working with my lifetime subscription. I had no idea they reactivated it! I should have thought to try because I have a Sonos system in my house and I discovered last year that that was working with Sirius XM, but never thought to try the app again.


----------



## kingwiggi

You guys are awesome.

I've had my lifetime account since July 2006 and although I have used the internet stream occasionally didn't realize until now that I could stream via the iPhone app without paying the $4 a month extra.

I'm sure that I tried it years ago when they introduced the app and it didn't work then so this news is great.

Need to try it on my squeezebox devices and Denon AVR when I get home.


----------



## fuddvd

They didn't turn it on for everyone, I tried to log in with my username and PW and it states my acct inst set up for internet streaming, and Ihave been with them since they offered a lifetime subscription.


----------



## tighr

fuddvd said:


> They didn't turn it on for everyone, I tried to log in with my username and PW and it states my acct inst set up for internet streaming, and Ihave been with them since they offered a lifetime subscription.


Did you try to change your password? Try that, it worked for some people. Don't ask why it works, something is certainly wonky.


----------



## joe citizen

Is there any issues using one of your transfers going from a Sirius device to SiriusXM device? I bought a lifetime subscription on a Sirius SCC1 tuner so I could use it on any car I might buy and have the ability to change out head units. Thus far, I haven't ever needed to use one of my lifetime transfers. I have just moved the SCC1 from one Sirius ready head unit to another.


The problem now is since the merger any new head unit that comes out isn't designed to work with Sirius satellite radio anymore. It is all SiriusXM like the current SXV300v1 tuner. You wont find a Kenwood, Pioneer, Alpine, etc... head unit that is "Sirius satellite ready" so I can no longer use my Sirius SCC1 on newer head units. I would have to transfer to a SXV300v1 tuner which is SiriusXM. 


I believe I read a couple of years ago that you could transfer to SiriusXM but you would not be eligible for any more transfers regardless if you had not used any of your Sirius lifetime transfers up to that point. I don't know however if that is true or not. It's just something I seem to remember. Does anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## JA Fant

To date, I have bought (2) "lifetime" subscriptions. Once under the old XM radio and the other under the XM/Sirius merger. Sadly, the company cannot see these older accounts (2005 & 2008). Hope you guys fare better on your sat radio journey.


----------



## hooper610

tighr said:


> That's what I did. I left my Lifetime sub on the car that I sold, so someone out there is driving around with free SiriusXM in my old car. I listen via bluetooth in my new car, using the app and my free online streaming.


I am in the same boat. I sold the car with the lifetime sub on it. The lifetime internet streaming option is so much more valuable than any radio which has me concerned. Could the new owner call in to Sirius and somehow get the plan transferred to them? It has me a bit paranoid, to the point where I am contemplating buying a portable unit to park the sub on. It might also come in handy for camping in the trailer. 

I had called in the other day to cancel the sub on my wife's car and asked about moving the lifetime sub to a new radio. The rep said it would be $75, but didn't say no you can't because it is on an OEM. I didn't push any further. Not sure what to do.


----------



## tighr

hooper610 said:


> Could the new owner call in to Sirius and somehow get the plan transferred to them? It has me a bit paranoid, to the point where I am contemplating buying a portable unit to park the sub on. It might also come in handy for camping in the trailer.


I don't believe so, because the account is still in good standing in my name. But again, I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing- All.


----------



## hitchfan

I am a Lifetimer, I don't know if this is related or not, maybe it occurred due to a recent SiriusXM update so thought I would pass it along:

I could not log into my SiriusXM mobile app today, it just kept "loading" forever. I no longer use a radio and only stream online primarily on my smartphone via the mobile app because I live outside of the USA. That last part being the case, I tried using my Hola VPN app to see if that was the issue. No luck. So I decided to do what I had done before when the SiriusXM mobile app got too glitchy; I uninstalled the app and went to the Google Play Store to download and re-install it. Oops. There IS no longer an official SiriusXM app on the Google Play Store. At least, there wasn't one there when I logged onto the Play Store. Tried the Hola VPN again just in case my not being in the USA was an issue there, too, but no luck.

I then went to the regular SiriusXM website on my laptop, where I did have to use my Hola VPN app to access it btw, and pulled up the Chat Help option to see what's up. The Chat rep was very helpful, gave me a link to go to on my smartphone to do what is needed to download and re-install the mobile app and it turns out that link was simply an explanation that I could download and install the app via the Google Play Store and here was the link for that. lol. Clicking on that link DID take me to where the official SiriusXM app could be downloaded and installed, unlike the results I got when I went directly to the Play Store to find it.

For some reason I had to reset my password for the regular computer online streaming and the mobile app (both are the same for me) to get back to normal. All of my Favorites and Settings remain as before after the re-install. The only difference now is that I can no longer access the regular computer online streaming OR my mobile app functions and streaming without first activating a VPN, in my case Hola. That was not necessary before this update or whatever else happened over at SiriusXM since online listening and the mobile app are supposed to be available to subscribers virtually anywhere in the world as long as you have an internet connection, right? Now I have to fool it into thinking I am in the USA. Or maybe there is something new and goofy happening with the servers in my current non-USA location that needs to be fooled.

Then again, I have been a Lifetimer since 2007 and perhaps this is an occasional "glitch" introduced into the system for subscribers like me, requiring me to go to the website and chat with a customer service rep, just to make sure I am still above ground and qualified for the "Lifetime" subscription. lol.

Just passing this along in case others are experiencing infinite "loading" on their SiriusXM mobile/online streaming devices.


----------



## ParrotSquawk

bgeery said:


> I'm a Sirius lifetimer from 9/2004. At the time, they allowed 5 transfers, then three, and now it now appears unlimited (for us really old lifetimes). I did one transfer about 8 years ago, and they didn't even charge me the $75 (stolen unit with police report.)
> 
> Streaming has gone through similar transitions. First free, then free but lower quality, then no mobile app access, then same high quality but no mobile app, now parity with the paid streaming plan.
> 
> SiriusXM seems to do the right thing in the long run, but they will try to entice you to modify your plan from time to time. Stand firm and they seem to eventually do the right thing for lifetimers.
> 
> At some time in the future, I expect they will give the lifetimers full access to the XM channels, as it will be easier then maintaining an additional service tier for just us.


Do you have a hard copy of your original contract? I'd like to see it. I also got my radio and lifetime in 2004.


----------



## bgeery

ParrotSquawk said:


> Do you have a hard copy of your original contract? I'd like to see it. I also got my radio and lifetime in 2004.


Nope, sorry. Wish I had the foresight to think of that. Just thinking aloud, but what about checking the wayback machine?


----------



## hooper610

Just another update on lifetime service. Originally I had the service on an alpine tuner, then moved it to an Audi, and then just recently moved it to my RAM truck. So they are allowing OEM to OEM transfers which shouldn't have been allowed. I also had to pay $75 to switch the service for the first time.

Anyway just some more data points.


----------



## Chris Bruno 2

I have a Sirius lifetime sub form 2005 and one from 2009

The one from 2005 has internet & I'm able to use with the app free, The 2009 Sub they are telling me should not have any internet available with it. I want to pull my hair out chatting with them but does anyone know what the rules are for internet radio on the 2009 Lifetime?


----------



## JA Fant

Chris Bruno 2 said:


> I have a Sirius lifetime sub form 2005 and one from 2009
> 
> The one from 2005 has internet & I'm able to use with the app free, The 2009 Sub they are telling me should not have any internet available with it. I want to pull my hair out chatting with them but does anyone know what the rules are for internet radio on the 2009 Lifetime?


 Chris-


I was in the same situation as you. My 1st "lifetime" under the original XM Radio was in 2005 as well. I want to say that the XM/Sirius merger took place around 2008/09 and was finialized by 2010.
Yes, the internet option was free under XM Radio but changed for the worse after the merger (separate charge for this option). I bought my 2nd "lifetime" in 2009 when I bought a new GMC Truck.
The 2005 option did not transfer to the new XM/Sirius radio. 




Sidenote: I can honestly report that the service was better with much less drop-out, signal loss back when Sat Radio was XM only.


----------



## G D

haywood96 said:


> I was able to get my lifetime streaming restored by filling out a form referenced on this thread:
> [unable to post link in thread due to my just joining]
> It now works with Apps and Sonos.
> 
> good luck!


And here I am, reading this three years later, after struggling prior to that for years to get my online streaming restored (lifetime purchase contract stated, "streaming would be free for the life of the contract" which was...for "life" with three transfers).

Filled out your form, and VOILLA the next day a call from XM staff, and now I am back with this incredible piece of my incredible lifetime sub. 

It had always stuck in my craw that when the stopped the streaming for me, they were disorganized and frustrating, now honoring the original contract. I had given up, but for some reason had the idea (after a recent transfer to a new radio) of checking out this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## haywood96

G D said:


> And here I am, reading this three years later, after struggling prior to that for years to get my online streaming restored (lifetime purchase contract stated, "streaming would be free for the life of the contract" which was...for "life" with three transfers).
> 
> Filled out your form, and VOILLA the next day a call from XM staff, and now I am back with this incredible piece of my incredible lifetime sub.
> 
> It had always stuck in my craw that when the stopped the streaming for me, they were disorganized and frustrating, now honoring the original contract. I had given up, but for some reason had the idea (after a recent transfer to a new radio) of checking out this issue.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad to hear another success story!

I know how you felt, I went through the same long process and frustrations.

Here is the link from my original post:

http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=101427&start=915


----------



## widowmaker03

Sorry All,

Its been almost a year without responses. Bump


----------



## Kevin Cain

Chris Bruno 2 said:


> I have a Sirius lifetime sub form 2005 and one from 2009
> 
> The one from 2005 has internet & I'm able to use with the app free, The 2009 Sub they are telling me should not have any internet available with it. I want to pull my hair out chatting with them but does anyone know what the rules are for internet radio on the 2009 Lifetime?


Only


----------



## Kevin Cain

Kevin Cain said:


> Only


----------



## Kyle76

I’m wondering if anything has changed in the past few years. I had to go through a tremendous fight to get my “lifetime” Sirius subscription to transfer over to my 2010 Tundra pickup, which came with an XM-compatible radio. After numerous letters, emails and conversations, someone called me out of the blue one day and said they would activate my radio, but that I would be unable to transfer the subscription to any other radio ever. Now that my truck is getting on in years, I wonder if that is still the case. I have considered installing an aftermarket radio with nav, etc., but I don’t want to lose my XM. I’m afraid to ask because who knows what might happen. Is anyone from SXM still monitoring this thread?


----------



## nCubed

Kyle76 said:


> I’m wondering if anything has changed in the past few years. I had to go through a tremendous fight to get my “lifetime” Sirius subscription to transfer over to my 2010 Tundra pickup, which came with an XM-compatible radio. After numerous letters, emails and conversations, someone called me out of the blue one day and said they would activate my radio, but that I would be unable to transfer the subscription to any other radio ever. Now that my truck is getting on in years, I wonder if that is still the case. I have considered installing an aftermarket radio with nav, etc., but I don’t want to lose my XM. I’m afraid to ask because who knows what might happen. Is anyone from SXM still monitoring this thread?


The lifetime subscription is only valid for 3 devices (or was it 4, including the initial device?). Where each new device counts towards your 3 device limit, i.e., upgrade the device once every few years. After that, no more. By chance have you transferred the subscription too many times? Either way, as long as the subscription is active on the last device, even if it's not being used, then you should still get internet XM.

Just call Sirius. You'll have to go through several people. And re-explain yourself each time. Eventually someone will get with you who can transfer the subscription, AS LONG AS you haven't transferred too many times already.


----------



## Kyle76

Is there any way to move the “guts” of my existing radio to a new device such that the new device could retain the satellite ID and thus continue under my subscription?


----------



## augiedoggy

Kyle76 said:


> Is there any way to move the “guts” of my existing radio to a new device such that the new device could retain the satellite ID and thus continue under my subscription?


No.. the radios ESN# is what is tied to the subscription its like a mac address for a phone or sat radio. Ive taken broken radios with lifetime subscriptions and repaired them with board from working non activated radios though...


----------



## Kyle76

Just to clarify, you can’t take whatever part of a radio that contains the ESN and transfer it to a new radio? Could you take the old radio, mount it out of the way, and use it as a source for a new radio?


----------



## augiedoggy

Kyle76 said:


> Just to clarify, you can’t take whatever part of a radio that contains the ESN and transfer it to a new radio? Could you take the old radio, mount it out of the way, and use it as a source for a new radio?


that part with the esn is specific to that model radio... at that point its best to swap radios


----------



## joe citizen

For people subbed to this thread that may miss the new post. There is a proposed settlement that looks like it should be very favorable to the lifetime subscribers.









Class Action Lawsuit settlement for people that bought...


Alvarez v. Sirius XM Radio Inc., Case No. 2:18-cv-08605-JVS-SS If You Purchased A Subscription From Sirius XM That Was Marketed Or Sold As A “Lifetime Plan” Or “Lifetime Subscription” This Class Action Settlement May Affect Your Rights. A federal court has authorized this Notice. This is not...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## jinj

So the agreement says we get:

$35 fee for each transfer to a new radio via online, unlimited number of transfers.
Internet streaming is included.


----------



## tighr

Logged into my account this morning, and a new "replace this radio with another" option is listed underneath my account. I will be testing this theory today, and if so I will be a happy camper!


----------



## Carbo

On my account I have one tuner that is on a LIFETIME that has never been transfered. It is on a old Muscle Car and I have not needed to transfer it even though I have replaced the Head Unit the tuner has stayed the same.

But I also have two other Lifetime tuners. On both of those tuners I had to fight with them to get them back and they are labeled Lifetime Special Offer. They do not show anything yet.

One tuner was accidently turned off by a incompetent CSR rep while I was trying to transfer it to a new car. After he turned it off he tried to tell me their was nothing he could do and that I would now have to pay for regular service.

On the Other Lifetime. I called to move also move it to a new car that had a trial and they told me I would have to wait. But during that period the Old car was sold and either the Dealership or most likely Sirius turned it off once the new owner purchased the vehicle.


----------



## jinj

tighr said:


> Logged into my account this morning, and a new "replace this radio with another" option is listed underneath my account. I will be testing this theory today, and if so I will be a happy camper!


This agreement isn't valid until next year.


----------



## jinj

Any updates to see whether this new agreement will be live in Jan 2021?


----------



## grunt66

Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I have a lifetime account and I am using a Sirius SCC1 tuner connected to my Eclipse CD7200MKII head unit that has been installed in the same vehicle (2008 Tacoma) since 2009. Over the past week while driving Sirius stops working and the channel I am listening to goes to channel 0. Approximately 5 minutes later Sirius starts playing again but if I change the channel preset it stops playing and channel 0 appears on the display. Yesterday I made sure all connections are seated correctly, inspected all cables. There is also a Eclipse ECL-SC1 (connect adapter) that interfaces between the Eclipse head unit and SCC1 tuner. I had a new antenna and installed the antenna the problem still occurred. I have a new CD7200MKII head unit in addition to the one in my vehicle. Problem still occurs with the new head unit installed. I have an iPod interface that connects to the Eclipse ECL-SC1(SCC1 is also connected to the input of the ECL-SC1) and the iPod interface is working correctly. 

Yesterday while checking all connections, swapping out head units, the problem still occurred. This morning I checked and it is working but I have yet to drive the vehicle. Is there a place that could possibly fix the Sirius SCC1 tuner so I do not have to waste a transfer slot (assign a new SID number to my account)?


----------



## Carbo

If you mean transferring to a new tuner and losing 1 of 3 transfers. They don't limit it anymore and it's supposed be $25 in about another month or so.


----------



## viziooooo

I know this thread isn't updated much, but here goes;

Lifetime sub purchased in States on SP5 Boombox. Moved to Canada a few years back and have been using App via bluetooth. Just bought a vehicle with Sirous xm, trial expired. Should I bother trying to move a US Lifetime Sub to a Canadian vehicle, or just use bluetooth app and dont look back?

I tried both US and Canadian chat, and they were not sure either really. Having my US Account login details, I figured they would just transfer everything over, but after reading all this, I'm nervous.

Thanks!


----------



## haywood96

I successfully transferred to my car about a month ago. US accounts though.


----------



## viziooooo

haywood96 said:


> I successfully transferred to my car about a month ago. US accounts though.


Did you have to pay 15$?


----------



## haywood96

viziooooo said:


> Did you have to pay 15$?


The transfer fee is $35 as per the settlement. It was $75 with a limit of 3 transfers before the settlement.


----------



## joe citizen

viziooooo said:


> I know this thread isn't updated much, but here goes;
> 
> Lifetime sub purchased in States on SP5 Boombox. Moved to Canada a few years back and have been using App via bluetooth. Just bought a vehicle with Sirous xm, trial expired. Should I bother trying to move a US Lifetime Sub to a Canadian vehicle, or just use bluetooth app and dont look back?
> 
> I tried both US and Canadian chat, and they were not sure either really. Having my US Account login details, I figured they would just transfer everything over, but after reading all this, I'm nervous.
> 
> Thanks!


How would SiriusXM know if the vehicle is from the U.S. or Canada? or if the radio in it belonged to someone in Canada or the U.S.? I wouldnt think you would have any problems but I have not tried to transfer my radio yet so I can't confirm 100%. 

You can do the transfer online through your account at care.siriusxm.com without ever having to talk to anyone. You need to sign in to your account and you will see a drop down menu at the bottom under your lifetime account info that reads "I want to..." You would select "Replace this radio with another" and put in the info for the new radio you want to transfer that lifetime subscription to. From the looks of it, it seems very easy to transfer.


----------

